# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Կոկա-կոլայի վնասակար ազդեցությունը

## Ֆելո

http://claire-hobby.narod.ru/Junior.htm

----------

Boboloz (05.03.2010)

----------


## Anul

դա ինսկապես այդպես է?  :Shok:

----------


## Ֆելո

> դա ինսկապես այդպես է?


կարելիա փորձել :LOL:

----------


## Anul

> կարելիա փորձել


ես անպայման փորձելու եմ. չնայած չեմ հավատում

----------


## Ֆելո

> ես անպայման փորձելու եմ. չնայած չեմ հավատում


լավ էլի... ես էդ կատակ էի անում :Cray:

----------


## Anul

ինչը? փորձելը, թե որ իրականում տենց բան կա?

----------


## Ֆելո

> ինչը? փորձելը, թե որ իրականում տենց բան կա?


փորձելը :Cool:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Մի 2 տարի առաջ նստած էինք մեր տունը կերուխում էր...
Պատահական կոլան շուռ տվի , հագիս սև ջինսի վրա:
Հելա բաղնիք որ սրբեմ, միչև հասա բաղնիք, թափած տեղի գույնը պածավ, ջիսս սպիտակեց, էդ վախտ ջոգեցի որ կոլան  կեղտա...
Էս նույն փորձը կարաք լիմոնով կամ պեսոկով անեք, դաժանա :Bad:

----------


## Arisol

Բյուրակնի հետ արեցինք էս փորձը մի բաժակ կոլայի մեջ մենտոս գցելով, բայց նման բան չեղավ, միայն մենտոսը սկսեց քայքայվել կոլայի մեջ…
Դե բայց որ կոլան յադ ա ՝ էդ փաստ ա…

----------


## Wisper

Վաաաայյյ  :Shok:  : Բա շուտ ասեիք......  :Bad:   : Թու...  ես էլ էտ կեղտոտ խմիչքը շատ եմ սիրում... բայց դէ վսյո անցնում եմ բնական հյութերի (լավ ասեցի - հեսա վրես մի կրկնակի, եռակի անգամ թանկա նստելու...  :Blush:   :LOL:  ):
 :Cool:

----------


## Firegirl777

Մի դեպք պատմեմ, ընկերուհուս հետ է պատահել, իրենց ավտոյի նստարանին ներկ է թափված եղել, ամեն ինչով փորձել եմ մաքրել, ոչինչ չի ստացվել, մի օր էլ կոլա են տանելուց եղել, պատահական շշերից մեկը ջարդվել է, ու թափվել նստարանի վրա, ներկից հետք էլ չի մնացել...

----------


## chiburgen

Շատ եմ լսել այս հաճույքի վնասակար լինելու մասին: Սակակյն էլի ես օրեկան մինիմում 0.5լ խում եմ ու մոտս կարծես կախվածություն կա : 
Ինչ? դա լավա, վատա?

----------


## Belle

> Շատ եմ լսել այս հաճույքի վնասակար լինելու մասին: Սակակյն էլի ես օրեկան մինիմում 0.5լ խում եմ ու մոտս կարծես կախվածություն կա : 
> Ինչ? դա լավա, վատա?


դե, կարծում եմ, կախվածությունը ցանկացած դեպքում լավ չէ:  :Smile: 

իսկ ես կոլա չեմ սիրում  :Bad:   :Blush:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ամերիկայում զուգարանը մաքրելու համար ժավելի տեղը կոկա կոլա են օգտագործում  :Shok: 

Ես էլ եմ մեկ մեկ խմում, ոչ մի կախվածություն չունեմ: Ավելի շատ նախընտրում եմ բնական հյութեր, գոնե գիտեմ, որ միջի քիմիան ավելի քիչ է  :Smile:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Թուրքյաում հատուկ գործարան կա , որտեղ արտադրում են կոլա , հետո դրանով ծառերն են սրսկում , բաղադրությունը ինչքան գիտեմ շատ չի տարբերվում :

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ինձ համը դուր է գալիս, բայց գիտակցաբար չեմ խմում, վերջին անգամ խմել եմ 1 տարի առաջ :Smile: 

Շատ վնաս է Սոսա-Սոլան   :Smile:    Նախ, օրգանիզմից կալցիում է հանում, որը վատ է ոսկրերի և ատամների համար:  Մեջի թթուները վնաս են ատամների և ստամոքսի համար, իսկ շաքարը- մեկ բաժակում մոտ 5-6 ճաշի գդալ- վնաս է փայծախի համար :Shok: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ամերիկայում զուգարանը մաքրելու համար ժավելի տեղը կոկա կոլա են օգտագործում 
> 
> Ես էլ եմ մեկ մեկ խմում, ոչ մի կախվածություն չունեմ: Ավելի շատ նախընտրում եմ բնական հյութեր, գոնե գիտեմ, որ միջի քիմիան ավելի քիչ է


Ամերիկայում նաև stake են սարքում, միսը դնում են կոլայի մեջ, քայքայվում, փափկում , շատ համով քայքայված միս ա լինում :LOL:

----------


## Racer

Լավ կլինի ընդհանրապես չօգտագործեք իսկ օգտագործելու դեպքում աշխատեք մինչ այդ լավ ուտել, դատարկ ստամոքսին ավելի վնաս է: 
Իրականում կոկա-կոլան լավ կլիներ եթե պատրաստվեր իր դասական տեխնոլոգիայով՝ բուսական հումքից, բայց ներկայիս կոկա-կոլան 100% քիմիա է: Նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև նրա մշտական մրցակից պեպսի-կոլայի մասին:

----------


## Սերխիո

հիմա էս ամեն ինչը 
*սպրայտին* վերաբերում էր ?

----------


## Fedayi

Ես գիտեմ, որ եթե Կոկան 1 րոպեից ավել պահենք բերանում, այն սկսում է ակտիվորեն քայքայել ատամների էմալը:
Իսկ մեր կոլաների մասին մի բան կասեմ. մեր դասախոսներից մեկը մի անգամ Հունգարիայից բերված 20 տարվա և հայկական 20 օրյա կոլաներ էր բերել լսարան: Առաջինի գույնը և ամեն ինչը տեղն էր, իսկ երկրորդն արդեն նստվածք էր տվել: 
Հետևություններ...
Իսկ ընդհանրապես, կոլան կոֆեին է պարունակում, որն էլ կախվաություն է առաջացնում:

----------


## chiburgen

մի ժամ առաջ 1 լիտր էլ խմեցի: :Smile: 
ես էլ լսել եմ , որ կոկան որդի փոշուց են սարքում:
Իսկ սպրայթն էլ ոնցոր գազով շամպուն լինի:

----------


## Սերխիո

յոդ կա լիքը մեջը

----------


## Երկնային

_ես միայն բնական հյութեր եմ խմում… 
իմ իմանալով բոլոր գազով հյութերում կան էնպիսի նյութեր, որոնց պատճառով ա, որ ինչքան խմում ես, էնքան ավելի շատ ես ուզում… ու օրգանիզմին մեծ վնաս ա հասցնում… աշխատեք քիչ խմել էդ թույնը…_




> հիմա էս ամեն ինչը 
> *սպրայտին* վերաբերում էր ?


_սպրայտին էլ ա վերաբերում, ու բոլոր գազով հյութերին…_

----------


## Ուրվական

Ըստ աղբյուրի, Կոկա-Կոլայի բաղադրատոմսը, որը 1886 թվականից գաղտնի է պահվում, բացահայտված է: Այստեղ բերված է բաղադրատոմսը: Այն իմացվել է, որովհետև թուրք մի բնակիչ դատի է տվել Կոկա-Կոլային, իմանալու համար, թե ինքը ինչ է խմում:

Секретный рецепт аптекаря из Атланты Джона Пембертона, по словам собеседника агентства, включает: "сахар (%10.58 W/V), фосфорную кислоту (0.544 G/L), кофеин (150 MG/L), карамель (%0.11), двуокись углерода (7.5 G/l) и экстракт "Кока-Колы" (%0.015 W/V)".

"Ранее в прессе появлялась информация о составе напитка, однако она не была столь подробной и не содержала точных сведений об экстракте. Сообщалось, в частности, о том, что в "Кока-Коле" присутствуют экстракт разных листьев, корней дерева мимозы и ароматические добавки", - продолжил Карабулут.

"Между тем по результатам проведенного нами исследования было установлено, что этот экстракт является натуральным красителем "кармин" или пищевой добавкой "кошениль" (cochineal), добываемой из кошенильных червецов. В пищевой промышленности он также известен как карминовая кислота, которой присвоен международный индекс Е-120", - сказал собеседник, не уточнив, какое именно исследование было проведено. 

Աղբյուր՝ www.topnews.ru

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*Alway*s Coca Cola... :LOL: 

Նախընտրում եմ բնական հյութեր , բայց Coca Cola  էլ եմ սիրում՝ հատկապես լիմոնով :Blush: 
Ուրիշ գազավորված ըմպելիքներ չեմ օգտագործում....
Նույնիսկ մի դեպք եմ լսել, որ Սոսա Սոլայի մեջ մեխ են գցել , առավոտյան չեն հայտնաբերել.. :LOL:  Ինչեր ասես չես լսի , ասեկոսներին չեմ հավատում , բայց որ վնասա գիտակցում եմ :  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Արդեն քանի տարի է հրաժարվել եմ գազավորված ըմպելիքներից։ Կոնկրետ կոկա–կոլայի սիրահար առանձնապես չեմ եղել, ֆանտա էի նախընտրում, չնայած կախվածություն երբեք էլ չեմ ունեցել որևէ բանից։ Բայց, ի վերջո, գիտակցելով գազավորված ըմպելիքների հասցրած վնասը, լրիվ հրաժարվեցի բոլոր տեսակներից։ Հիմա խմում եմ միայն բնական հյութեր։ Ամուսինս էր մի ժամանակ կոկա–կոլայի սիրահար, օր չկար, որ չխմեր, բայց հիմա իրեն էլ եմ գցել իմ ջրերը։  :Jpit: 

Բացի նրանից, որ լրիվ քիմիա են, թե՛ ատամների, թե՛ ստամոքսի համար քայքայիչ ազդեցությամբ oժտված, այլև ես էլ եմ լսել Երկնայինի ասածը, այսինքն՝ որ դրանց մեջ այնպիսի նյութեր են լցնում, որոնք բնավ էլ չեն հագեցնում ծարավը, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ էլ ավելի են մեծացնում խմելու ցանկությունը՝ խթանելով հնարավորինս շատ խմելուն։ Դե, մարդիկ իրենց բիզնեսն առաջ տանելու համար ամեն ինչի պատրաստ են... 

Ուրեմն մի քանի ամիս առաջ մի տեղ երեկույթի էինք հրավիրված։ Դե, էստեղ՝ ԱՄՆ–ում, նման դեպքերում ամեն մեկն իր հետ մի բան տանում է, մենք էլ ծանոթներից մեկից հարցրինք, թե ինչ կարելի է տանել, ինքն էլ ասեց՝ կոկա, ֆանտա, մենք էլ երկու հատ երկու լիտրանոց ֆանտա տարանք, բայց էնպես ստացվեց, որ դրանք էդպես էլ չբացված մնացին, իսկ վերջում ընդունված է, որ ամեն մեկն իր հետ տանում է այն ամենը, ինչ մնացել է իր բերածից։ Մենք էլ, քանի որ վաղուց արդեն տենց բաներ չենք խմում, հրաժարվեցինք, բայց զոռով դրեցին հետներս։  :LOL:  Հիմա բերել ենք տուն, կրակն ենք ընկել, մի կողմից ափսոսում ենք թափել, բայց դե ինքներս մեզ, բնականաբար, ավելի էինք ափսոսում  :Jpit: , վերջը ամուսինս ասեց՝ արի լցնենք զուգարանը, գոնե մի օգուտ կլինի, էդ քիմիան գոնե խողովակները կարգին կմաքրի։  :LOL:  Տենց էլ արեցինք։ Հուսով եմ՝ խողովակները չեն քայքայվել...  :Unsure:

----------


## firewall

հա, մեկ էլ ամեն տեղ բակտերիաններ եեեեեեեն,աաաաաաաաաաաաա
զգույշ եղեք նրանցից!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

լուրջ, իմ կարծիքով հնարավոր չի իմանալ ինչքանա վնաս… եթե ամերիկականը վնաս լիներ շատ, հաստատ արդեն բանկռոտ կլինեին էնքան դատի կտաին  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> հա, մեկ էլ ամեն տեղ բակտերիաններ եեեեեեեն,աաաաաաաաաաաաա
> զգույշ եղեք նրանցից!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> լուրջ, իմ կարծիքով հնարավոր չի իմանալ ինչքանա վնաս… եթե ամերիկականը վնաս լիներ շատ, հաստատ արդեն բանկռոտ կլինեին էնքան դատի կտաին


Ախր հարցն էլ այն է, որ վնասներն այդքան ակնթարթային ու միանգամից տեսանելի չեն լինում, որ դատի տան։ Մարդիկ տարբեր առողջական խնդիրներ են ունենում ու շատ դեպքերում շատ չեն իմանում, որ կոլան իր պատվավոր դերն ունի էդ խնդիրների մեջ։ Բայց եթե բազմաթիվ փորձեր են արվել, ու բաղադրության մասին էլ նման տվյալներ կան, էլ ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։ Թե՞ ակնկալում եք, որ ինչ–որ մեկը կոլա խմելուն պես տեղում վատանա, որ նոր համոզվեք, ո վնասակար է։ Կոլան միանգամից ազդող թույն չի, աստիճանաբար է ազդում։

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ախր հարցն էլ այն է, որ վնասներն այդքան ակնթարթային ու միանգամից տեսանելի չեն լինում, որ դատի տան։ Մարդիկ տարբեր առողջական խնդիրներ են ունենում ու շատ դեպքերում շատ չեն իմանում, որ կոլան իր պատվավոր դերն ունի էդ խնդիրների մեջ։ Բայց եթե բազմաթիվ փորձեր են արվել, ու բաղադրության մասին էլ նման տվյալներ կան, էլ ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։ Թե՞ ակնկալում եք, որ ինչ–որ մեկը կոլա խմելուն պես տեղում վատանա, որ նոր համոզվեք, ո վնասակար է։ Կոլան միանգամից ազդող թույն չի, աստիճանաբար է ազդում։


Համաձայն եմ, ես ել եմ շատ անգամ լսել նրա վնասների մասին:
Բայց արի ու տես եթե օրական ամենաքիչը մեկ լիտր չխմեմ, չեմ կարողանում հաց ուտել ու ընդհանրապես միշտ մոտս ծարավի զգացումա լինում առանց կոկայի: Աշխատում եմ հնարավորինս շատ բնական հյութերով փոխարինել կոլան, բայց չի ստացվում մոտս, տեսնես ինչիցա  :Think:  :Sad:  
Չեմ ծխում, չեմ խմում, անգամ սուրճ /միայն առիթից առիթ :Smile:  / բայց առանց կոլայի չեմ կարող: Անհնար բանա  :Blush:  Ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք  :Think:

----------


## Apsara

Կոկա չէ, բայց Պեպսի շատ եմ սիրում, բայց ես էլ գիտակցաբար չէի օգտագործում՝ ավելի ճիշտ համարյա չէի օգտագործում, իսկ վերջերս ես ու Հայկը որոշեցինք ընդհանրապես գազավորված ըմպելիք չօգտագործել, դրսում խմել միայն ջուր, քանզի նույնիսկ բնական հյութերը արդեն բնական չեն, իսկ տանը կոմպոտեղենից համով բան չկա,  :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
 :Smile: 


> Համաձայն եմ, ես ել եմ շատ անգամ լսել նրա վնասների մասին:
> Բայց արի ու տես եթե օրական ամենաքիչը մեկ լիտր չխմեմ, չեմ կարողանում հաց ուտել ու ընդհանրապես միշտ մոտս ծարավի զգացումա լինում առանց կոկայի: Աշխատում եմ հնարավորինս շատ բնական հյութերով փոխարինել կոլան, բայց չի ստացվում մոտս, տեսնես ինչիցա  
> Չեմ ծխում, չեմ խմում, անգամ սուրճ /միայն առիթից առիթ / բայց առանց կոլայի չեմ կարող: Անհնար բանա  Ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք


Հենց կոլա ես ուզում ծամոն ծամի :LOL: 

Լավ իսկ եթե լուրջ դա ընդհամենը կամքի ուժի բացակայության կամ առկայության խնդիր է: Եթե ծարավում ես ջուր խմի, օրգանիզմդ հաստատ կկշտանա, իսկ ուղեեղդ կպահանջի, այդ ժամանակ ինքդ քեզ զսպում ես, մի օր կտանջվես, 2 օր , բայց մի շաբաթից կսովորես :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Ի, բա հոթ-դոգը ոնց ուտեմ, որ հետը cola չխմեմ:
Ու ստեղ էլի կխոսեն բուսակերները, թե հոթ-դոգ մի կեր! ու ըտեն շարունակ, չէ ես սենց չեմ խաղում

----------


## Apsara

> Ի, բա հոթ-դոգը ոնց ուտեմ, որ հետը cola չխմեմ:
> Ու ստեղ էլի կխոսեն բուսակերները, թե հոթ-դոգ մի կեր! ու ըտեն շարունակ, չէ ես սենց չեմ խաղում


Եվ այստեղ բուսակերը կխոսա, բայց կասի ոչ թե հոթ դոգ մի կեր, այլ հետը ջուր կամ գոնե բնական կամ էլ բջնի տենց մի բան խմի, ինչա եղել որ :Smile:

----------


## chiburgen

> Ի, բա հոթ-դոգը ոնց ուտեմ, որ հետը cola չխմեմ:
> Ու ստեղ էլի կխոսեն բուսակերները, թե հոթ-դոգ մի կեր! ու ըտեն շարունակ, չէ ես սենց չեմ խաղում


Հա ճիշտա :Hands Up: 
Կաֆեները տակ կտան:Ոնց կլինի առանց<<քուր ջան մի հատ հոդ-դոգ մի հատ կոլա>>-ի :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հենց կոլա ես ուզում ծամոն ծամի
> 
> Լավ իսկ եթե լուրջ դա ընդհամենը կամքի ուժի բացակայության կամ առկայության խնդիր է: Եթե ծարավում ես ջուր խմի, օրգանիզմդ հաստատ կկշտանա, իսկ ուղեեղդ կպահանջի, այդ ժամանակ ինքդ քեզ զսպում ես, մի օր կտանջվես, 2 օր , բայց մի շաբաթից կսովորես


Չեմ կարծում, որ իմ մոտ դա կամքի ուժի հարց է, որովհետև և ծխախոտ եմ փորձել, և առիթից առիթ ալկոհոլ եմ օգտագործում, և սուրճ եմ խմում, ասենք ամիսը մեկ անգամ, բայց ամենևին էլ կախվածություն չունեմ և ոչ մեկից, և ոչ էլ կամքիս ուժի հետ ինչ-որ բան նենց չի  :LOL:  Ուղղակի ծարավս չի հագենում, ջուր-մուր, բնական հյութեր, բջնի, ջերմուկ սաղ սուտա, անպայման կոլա պիտի խմեմ, թե չէ չեմ կարա հաց ուտեմ: Էն էլ թարսի պես հենց էդքանի մեջից կոլան դուրս եկավ վնասակար  :Sad: 




> Ի, բա հոթ-դոգը ոնց ուտեմ, որ հետը cola չխմեմ:
> Ու ստեղ էլի կխոսեն բուսակերները, թե հոթ-դոգ մի կեր! ու ըտեն շարունակ, չէ ես սենց չեմ խաղում


 :Hands Up:  ճիշտ ես ասում, էլ ինչ հոթ-դոգ առանց կոկա, կամ գոնե պեփսի, չէէ~~ չի լինի: 

Հ.Գ. Պարզա, որ կոլան վնասակարա, բայց միթե էն աստիճան, որ արժի նրա դեմ ինչ-որ քայլեր ձեռնարկել  :Xeloq:  չգիտեմ, երևի թե չարժի: Ինչ կասեք?  :Think:

----------


## Racer

Կարկադե - համ ծարավն ա հագեցնում համ էլ ընդհանրապես առողջության համար օգտակար ա: Կամ էլ կանաչ թեյ՝ առանց շաքարի:

----------

Askalaf (04.04.2010)

----------


## erik_aper

> Ես գիտեմ, որ եթե Կոկան 1 րոպեից ավել պահենք բերանում, այն սկսում է ակտիվորեն քայքայել ատամների էմալը:


1 րոպե ? ինչ 1 րոպե? 1վայրկյանում արդեն սկսվում է քայքայման գործընթացը: հենց Կոլան կպավ ատամներիդ, արդեն միանգամից քայքայում է: իսկ սա վերաբերվում է բոլոր խմիչքներին որոնք պատրաստված են կամ պարունակում եմ գազեր: այսինքը բոլոր տեսակի գազով խմիչքները վատ են ձեր ատամների համար: դե ստամոքսի մասին արդեն ասվել է նույն բանը: 
իսկ գիտեք թե ինչքան է Կոլայի թթվայնության աստիճանը?  ph = 2,5: իսկ ատամի էմալը արդեն լուծվում է ph=6,5-ի շրջանակներում:
Գազով խմիչքներից միայն RIVELLA խմիչքն է որ ատամներին վնասակար չի: բայց չեմ իմանում դա Հայաստանում կա թե չե:




> Իսկ մեր կոլաների մասին մի բան կասեմ. մեր դասախոսներից մեկը մի անգամ Հունգարիայից բերված 20 տարվա և հայկական 20 օրյա կոլաներ էր բերել լսարան: Առաջինի գույնը և ամեն ինչը տեղն էր, իսկ երկրորդն արդեն նստվածք էր տվել: 
> Հետևություններ...
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, կոլան կոֆեին է պարունակում, որն էլ կախվաություն է առաջացնում:


ես արդեն չեմ կարող ասել թե Հայաստանի Կոլան ինչ որակ ունի:
բայց դե ժողովուրդ ջան, շատ մի վախեցեք այս ուտելուց, այն ուտելուց:





> մի ժամ առաջ 1 լիտր էլ խմեցի:
> ես էլ լսել եմ , որ կոկան որդի փոշուց են սարքում:
> Իսկ սպրայթն էլ ոնցոր գազով շամպուն լինի:


բայց ինչի համար ես այդքան շատ խմում? գազի համար ? թե կոլայի մեջի կաֆեինի համար? թե կաֆեինի համար ես այդքան խմում, ավելի լավ է դու սուրճ խմի:




> Արդեն քանի տարի է հրաժարվել եմ գազավորված ըմպելիքներից։ Կոնկրետ կոկա–կոլայի սիրահար առանձնապես չեմ եղել, ֆանտան էի նախընտրում, չնայա կախվածություն երբեք էլ չեմ ունեցել որևէ բանից։ Բայց, ի վերջո, գիտակցելով գազավորված ըմպելիքների հասցրած վնասը, լրիվ հրաժարվեցի բոլոր տեսակներից։ Հիմա խմում եմ միայն բնական հյութեր։ Ամուսինս էր մի ժամանակ կոկա–կոլայի սիրահար, օր չկար, որ չխմեր, բայց հիմա իրեն էլ եմ գցել իմ ջրերը։


իսկ քեզ թվում է որ բնական հյութերն ատամներին վնաս չի ? նարինջի և խնձորի հյութերը գազային խմիչքներից հետո ամենավատ խմիչքներն են ատամների համար: իսկ վաբշե-վատը ատամները անմիջապես լվալն է այս խմիչքները խմելուց հետո: այս տեսակի խմիչքներից հետո ավելի լավ է ծամոն ծամել քան թե ատամներդ լվանալ:

----------


## Bulbul

Աաաաաա երեխեք, հիմա սաղս էլ մի օր մեռնելու են, ինչ նստենք հաշվենք ամեն կերած խմած, թե դրա ոխարեն վայելենք ասեն Կոկակոլայի գազային զովությունը, որ մեզ ներսից հետո պիտի քայքայի, իսկ այդ քայքայման ընթացքում մենք պիտի վայելենք ասենք պիցցան կամ քյաբաբը կամ շաուրման

Էհ իմ կարծիքով ապրելա պետք հենց այնպես, ոչ թե հաշվելով օգուտա թե վնաս հիմա եկեք չշնչենք, գիտեք ինչ ռակ առաջացնող բաներ կան Երևանի օդի մեջ, այսօրվանից չեմ շնչելու :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ճանաչում եմ այս ոճը :LOL: 
Մարդիկ, ով ամեն ինչին ասում են "Էհհհհ, մեկա, սաղ սութ ա"  :LOL: 
բայց հետո, եթե 30,40 տարեկանում հիվանդանոցից հիվանդանոց վազես, հաստատ տենց չես մտածի:  

Չինական մի ասացվածք կա. ով չի ուտում ուտելիքը , ինչպես դեղ, հետո դեղն է ուտում, ինչպես ուտելիք  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ու ճիշտ ես, Երևանի օդը այնպես էլ շաաատ կեղտոտ է, ինչի ի զուր տեղը մի հատ էլ ուրիշ թույնով լցնենք օրգանիզմը:

----------

Ուլուանա (24.02.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Աաաաաա երեխեք, հիմա սաղս էլ մի օր մեռնելու են, ինչ նստենք հաշվենք ամեն կերած խմած, թե դրա ոխարեն վայելենք ասեն Կոկակոլայի գազային զովությունը, որ մեզ ներսից հետո պիտի քայքայի, իսկ այդ քայքայման ընթացքում մենք պիտի վայելենք ասենք պիցցան կամ քյաբաբը կամ շաուրման
> 
> Էհ իմ կարծիքով ապրելա պետք հենց այնպես, ոչ թե հաշվելով օգուտա թե վնաս հիմա եկեք չշնչենք, գիտեք ինչ ռակ առաջացնող բաներ կան Երևանի օդի մեջ, այսօրվանից չեմ շնչելու


Հետո էլ ասում են որ ՆՈՅԸ չէր կարա 200 տարի ապրեր :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> _ես միայն բնական հյութեր եմ խմում… 
> իմ իմանալով բոլոր գազով հյութերում կան էնպիսի նյութեր, որոնց պատճառով ա, որ ինչքան խմում ես, էնքան ավելի շատ ես ուզում… ու օրգանիզմին մեծ վնաս ա հասցնում… աշխատեք քիչ խմել էդ թույնը…_
> 
> 
> 
> _սպրայտին էլ ա վերաբերում, ու բոլոր գազով հյութերին…_


"Не так страшен Продиджи, как его танцуют"

Իրական վնասն ավելի քիչ է, քան ներկայացվում է: Կոլայում պարունակվող աննշան քանակությամբ թթուն չի կարող վնաս հասցնել աղաթթվով հագեցած ստամոքսին:
Գազի ավելացում է զովացուցիչ ըմպելիքներին, _ մարդկանց ներշնչումը, թե դա հաճելի է, շատ հաջող մարքեթինգային քայլ էր:
Գազի միակ իմաստն այն է, որ այն առաջացնում է ծարավի զգացում:
Ինքս սիրում եմ Կոկա-Կոլա, սակայն խմելուց առաջ գազը հանում եմ շաքարավազով:

----------


## Kuk

Լավ, մարդի՛կ, էդքան ծանր մի՛ տարեք: Վայելեք՛ կյանքը, առանց էդ էլ` կարճա: Կոլա, ծխախոտ, ալկոհոլ…դե աղջիկների մասին էլ չեմ ասում :Love: … ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի ա: 
Կյանքը հիասքանչ է, մահը՝ ավելի:
Kuk.

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ընդմիշտ Կոկա-Կոլա + Մենթոս  :Xeloq:

----------


## Pchuk

> Համաձայն եմ, ես ել եմ շատ անգամ լսել նրա վնասների մասին:
> Բայց արի ու տես եթե օրական ամենաքիչը մեկ լիտր չխմեմ, չեմ կարողանում հաց ուտել ու ընդհանրապես միշտ մոտս ծարավի զգացումա լինում առանց կոկայի: Աշխատում եմ հնարավորինս շատ բնական հյութերով փոխարինել կոլան, բայց չի ստացվում մոտս, տեսնես ինչիցա  
> Չեմ ծխում, չեմ խմում, անգամ սուրճ /միայն առիթից առիթ / բայց առանց կոլայի չեմ կարող: Անհնար բանա  Ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք


Մի 3-4 օր անընդհատ ջուր խմի(օրական մինչև 5 լիտր): Այդ ընթացքում կարող ա թեթև գլխապտույտներ ունենաս, պետք չի վախենալ, դա ընդամենը ճնշման փոփոխության հետևանք է(վնաս չէ):Դրանից հետո էլ դժվար թե ծարավի զգացողություն ունենաս, ու այդ պահից սկսած ավելի հեշտ կլինի կոլա խմելու ցանկությանը դիմադրել ու կախվածությունից դուրս գալ:

----------


## Ծով

Վայ..գոնե մեռնելուս օրն էլ ասե՛ք :LOL: 
Ախր ես էնքան շատ եմ խմում...դե մեկ-մեկ պեպսի, բայց դե նույն համոց զիբիլն ա :Love:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Երեխեք ջան, եթե չեք մտածում ձեր մասին, մտածեք ձեր երեխաների ապագայի մասին: 
Ձեր օրգանիզմում թունավոր նյութերի կուտակումը անմիջականորեն ազդելու է ձեր ապագա երեխաների առողջության վրա:

----------


## WArmanW

Ժող ջան, Discovery-ով հաղորդում եմ տեսել, որտեղ սիրուն ձևերով ապացուցում են, որ կոլան ոչ մեխա քայքայում, ոչ բանդաժա մաքրում, ոչ միսնա քայքայում(մի քանի օր թողել էին մեջը), ոչ էլ արյուննա ասֆալտից մաքրում: Իհարկե ունի քայքայիչ հատկություն, բայց դա բավականին քիչա:

Հ.Գ.  կարողա էտ հաղորդման համար կոլաի տերերն են տանջվել, բայց դե Discovery-իա վերջապես: Հա համել ես ավելի շատ նախընտրում եմ պեպսի:

----------


## Frigid-

> Ժող ջան, Discovery-ով հաղորդում եմ տեսել, որտեղ սիրուն ձևերով ապացուցում են, որ կոլան ոչ մեխա քայքայում, ոչ բանդաժա մաքրում, ոչ միսնա քայքայում(մի քանի օր թողել էին մեջը), ոչ էլ արյուննա ասֆալտից մաքրում: Իհարկե ունի քայքայիչ հատկություն, բայց դա բավականին քիչա:
> 
> Հ.Գ.  կարողա էտ հաղորդման համար կոլաի տերերն են տանջվել, բայց դե Discovery-իա վերջապես: Հա համել ես ավելի շատ նախընտրում եմ պեպսի:


Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ երեկ բոլորովին հակառակն էր ապացուցում ORT-ն` մասնավորապես նշելով, որ գազավորված ըմպելիքների մեջ մեծ քանակությամբ լիմոնի աղ է պարունակվում, որը բարձրացնում է օրգանիզմի թթվայնությունը, ինչը վնասակար է:  Կոկա-կոլայով արված փորձի արդյունքում հավի թոքը 12 ժամ կոկա-կոլայի մեջ գտնվելուց հետո քայքայվեց, լուծվեց, դարձավ հեղուկ զանգված: Նաև, ի սկզբանե, կոկա-կոլան վաճառվել է դեղատներում` հատուկ չափաբաժնով: Գտնվելով մարդու օրգանիզմում` մաքսիմում 40 րոպե հետո այն ազդում է ուղեղի` հաճույքի համար պատասխանատու բջիջների վրա, ինչից էլ առաջանում է նորից ըմպելու ցանկություն, իսկ 1 ժամ հետո այն դուրս է գալիս օրգանիզմից` իր հետ տանելով արդեն քայքայված օրգանիզմի կալցիումները, մագնեզիումները, նատրիումները և անհրաժեշտ մի շարք այլ նյութեր: 

Մենթոլային կոնֆետների հետ կոկա-կոլան խառնելիս պայթյունի էֆեկտ է առաջանում: իսկ 5-րդ բաղադրիչն իսկապես մի բզեզ է, որը կարմիր գույն է արտադրում, ինչից էլ ստացվում է կոկա-կոլայի գույնը: 

Հնդկաստանում գազավորված ըմպելիքներն արդյունավետ միջոց են հանդիսանում մշակվող դաշտերում կրծողներից ազատվելու համար, քանզի դրանք ավելի էժան են, քան թույները: 

Ընդմիշտ կոկա-կոլա   :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ու ռոսական առաջին ալիքը հաստատ ոչ մի գովազդային նպատակ չունի:

Արտադրողները դրա վրա միլիոններ են աշխատում, պարզ է, պետք է համոզեն, որ վնաս չի:
երկու տարի առաջ, ամերիկացիները ևրոպացիներին համոզում էին, որ գենամոդիֆիկացված մթերքներն էլ են անվնաս, երբ ևրոպանարգելեց դրանց ներմուծուը:

Եթե նույնիսկ կասկած կա, որ վնաս է, արդեն պետք է հրաժարվել, հանուն մի քանի րոպե որկրամոլության չարժի վտանգել առողջությունը  :Smile: 

Ինքներդ մտածեք, ինչ հիվանդության չափ արժի կոլա խմելու հաճույքը…

----------


## Frigid-

> Ու ռոսական առաջին ալիքը հաստատ ոչ մի գովազդային նպատակ չունի:…


Victory-ն վկա իմ խոսքերին  :Wink: 

Անցած տարվանից կոկա-կոլայի քաշվածն եմ, երբ կոկորդումս ոնց-որ մի բան լռված լիներ, մտածեցի մի բան խմեմ առնի տանի... ու... գլխիս դարձավ պատուհաս,,, միանգամից վատացա......մի շաբաթ տաքությունով ու ուռած կոկորդով պառկեցի,,, դու մի ասա բորբոքային պրոցես կար, իսկ կոկա-կոլան ունքը հանելու տեղը, աչքն էլ հետը հանեց...

էդ էր ու էդ... վե'''րջ գազավորված ըմպելիքներին!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## impression

Երեխեք, ես ձեր ասածներն ընդունում եմ, իհարկե, բայց ինքս Կոկակոլայամոլ եմ...
ամեն օր խմում եմ... նենց համովաաա ու.... նենց ա ստամոքսս ցավուուու՜մ  :Sad:

----------


## erik_aper

ժողովուրդ ջան, որ ամեն ինչը չափով խմեք, լավ կլինի:
այ տնաշեններ, դրել եք կոլան այնպես եք խմում ու այնքան շատ ոնց որ թե ձեր մոր կաթը լինի: ես կասեմ որ դուք նույնիսկ ձեր մոր կաթն այդքան շատ չեք խմել: 
չտեսի ու ագահի նման վրա եք տվել կոլային որ ինչ ?

որ ամեն ինչը չափով օգտագործեք, ավելի լավ կլինի ու քիչ կմտահոգվեք ձեր ապագայի ու ձեր երեխաների մասին: մարդ որ ջուր որ շատ խմում է, դրանից էլ է թունավորվում: ուր մնաց կոլայից քեզ վատ չզգաս:

օրինակ, ես ել ժամանակին կոլա շատ եմ խմել, բայց որ իմացա որ ատամներին վատ է, դրանից հետո այլևս կոլա ցհեմ խմում: բայց դե ես էլ եմ գազով խմիչքների գիժ: հիմա կոլայի փոխարեն խմում եմ մեկ-մեկ գազով ջրեր: որովհետև ես գազի համար եմ խմում:

խորհուրդ կտամ, մի հատ դուք էլ փորձեք կոլայի փոխարեն գազոր ջրեր խմեք: միգուցե օգնի: բայց էլի ստամոքսի վրա վնաս է սա, մի մոռացեք դա

----------


## unknown

Ես   ել  եմ  լսել   որ   վնասակարա,բայց  դե   մեկա   սիրում  եմ    ու    խմում  եմ,բայց   խմելուց   հետո   ստամոքսս   ցավումա: :Sad:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ես   ել  եմ  լսել   որ   վնասակարա,բայց  դե   մեկա   սիրում  եմ    ու    խմում  եմ,բայց   խմելուց   հետո   ստամոքսս   ցավումա:


Միանգամից խմելուց հետո?  :Think: 

Այ մարդ, ինչ ուզում եք ասեք էս կոլաից լավը չկա: Ոչ մի բնական հյութ, գազավորված ըմպելիք կամ ուրիշ խմիչք /ոչ ալկոհոլ  :LOL: / չի համեմատվի ԿՈԼԱի հետ: Խմել եմ ու Խմելու եմ, հետո ինչ, որ թեթևակի վնասակարա: Կարողա ծխելուց. խմելուց կամ մեր տրանսպորտի արտանետումներից  :Bad:   ավելի վնասակարա? 

Ընդմիշտ *Կոկա-Կոլա*  :Russian:  :Drinks:

----------


## Annychka

Ամենալավը  PEPSI-na :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Ես էլ եմ Գազը հանում  :Cool:  ԶԶվում եմ գազից  :Bad:  դրա համար միշտ ընկերներս հետս կռիվ են անում ասում են հերիքս պչացնես էտ սոկերը բայց դե մեկա վրես չեն կարում  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինքս սիրում եմ Կոկա-Կոլա, սակայն խմելուց առաջ* գազը հանում եմ շաքարավազով:*


էս մասը չհասկացա  :Think:

----------


## chiburgen

Ճիշտա, որ կոկան չաղացնումա?

----------


## Artgeo

> Ճիշտա, որ կոկան չաղացնումա?


ու բոյովացնում ա

----------


## Սաքուլ

Կոկայի մասին մի օր պատմում էին, որ կոկան թափվել էր լաքապատ մեբելի վրա, հետո մոտ մի 6-8 ժամից լաքը քայքայվել էր: Նմանատիպ բան ասում էին նաև կոժընիյ կուրտկայի համար, որ կոժը քայքայումա բառացիորեն մի քանի ժամվա ընթացքում:
Աստված գիտի թե ինչա լինում մեր օրգանիզմում:

----------


## ministr

Չափի մեջ կարծում եմ անդառնալի ծանր հետևանքների չի բերի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա միսը քայքայելուն, ապա մարդու թուքն ել ա նույն հաջողությամբ քայքայում միսը:

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Ամենալավը  PEPSI-na


Իսկ ինչովա լավը PEPSI-ին? Իսկ ինչովա տարբերվում Coca-Cola-ից, եթե ասում էս, որ լավնա:  Լավ է խմել Վրաստանում չգիտես ինչ ձևով լցրած  PEPSI-ին, թե Հայաստանում, նորմալ տեխնոլոգիայով արտադրված Coca-Cola-ան?

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ ինչովա լավը PEPSI-ին? Իսկ ինչովա տարբերվում Coca-Cola-ից, եթե ասում էս, որ լավնա:  Լավ է խմել Վրաստանում չգիտես ինչ ձևով լցրած  PEPSI-ին, թե Հայաստանում, նորմալ տեխնոլոգիայով արտադրված Coca-Cola-ան?


Պեպսի, Կոլա, Ֆանտա, Սպրայթ, 7UP, Միրինդա, Հայ կոլա.... և բոլոր այլ ընմպելիքները, որոնք բնական հումքից չեն  ԹՈՒՅՆ ԵՆ 
Հասկացեք, վերջապես.
Ոչ մի կոլա արտադրող չի գալու ձեզ ասի, բալիկ ջան գիտես, սա լավը չի, չխմես:
Խմեք, թող հարուստ ձաձաները ձեր առողջության հաշվին հարստանան:
Դե իրանք ել են չէ մարդ, ուզում են լավ ապրել :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Պեպսի, Կոլա, Ֆանտա, Սպրայթ, 7UP, Միրինդա, Հայ կոլա.... և բոլոր այլ ընմպելիքները, որոնք բնական հումքից չեն  ԹՈՒՅՆ ԵՆ 
> Հասկացեք, վերջապես.
> Ոչ մի կոլա արտադրող չի գալու ձեզ ասի, բալիկ ջան գիտես, սա լավը չի, չխմես:
> Խմեք, թող հարուստ ձաձաները ձեր առողջության հաշվին հարստանան:
> Դե իրանք ել են չէ մարդ, ուզում են լավ ապրել


Հայաստանի Կոկա կոլա ընկերության տնօրեններից սկսած աշխատողներից վերջացրած ասում են Կոլա մի խմեք (իհարկե իրեն ծանոթներին  :LOL: ), բայց այ ֆանտա, սփռայթ ասում են, որ վտանգավոր չէ (սփռայթից զզվելի բան չկա իմ կարծիքով, ավելի լավա կոլա խմեմ,  թունավորվեմ, քան օճառաջուր խմեմ  :Bad:  )

Ֆանտա՜  :Think:  դե մեկ -մեկ կարելի է  :Tongue: 

Ու ահավոր ջղայնանում եմ , որ ասում են Հայաստանի կոլան լավնա, Հայաստանի ջրից է պատրաստված , ինչ կապ ունի ջուրը , եթե քիմիկատներ է խառնվելու  :Smile:

----------


## erik_aper

*Մոդերատորական. տրանսլիտով գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

* Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հայաստանի Կոկա կոլա ընկերության տնօրեններից սկսած աշխատողներից վերջացրած ասում են Կոլա մի խմեք (իհարկե իրեն ծանոթներին )


Ծխախոտի գործարանի տերն էլ է միգուցե իր հարազատներին ասում, բայց էդ բա՞ն փոխում է  :Smile:  

Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում… Միթե՞ կոլան ավելի վնասակար է քան խմիչքները կամ ծխախոտը  :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ինչ տարբերություն, որն է ավելի վնաս՞՞ 
Երկուսից էլ պետք է հրաժարվել :Wink: 
Ես երբեք կոլայի գիժ չեմ եղել, բայց առաջ համը դուրս գալիս էր, առնվազն շաբաթը մի քանի  անգամ երևի խմում էի որևէ գազավորված ըմպելիք:
Հետո, երբ սկսեցի հասկանալ ինչքան անիմաստ ու վնասակար բան է, սկսեցի ընդհանրապես չխմել:  Ու ընդհանրապես սիրտս չի էլ ուզում  :Tongue:   Ինչի համար շատ երջանիկ եմ, կյանքում մի անիմաստ կախվածությունից էլ զերծ:
Գոնե համով ու օգտակար բան լինի, կախվածության մեջ լինես, բայց կոլա՞  :Shok: 

Ի դեպ, էլի բաներ կան, որից հրաժարվել եմ, հիմա այդ ուտելիքի հոտից սրտխառնոց է մոտս առաջանում, օրինակ, այն օրը ֆրիի հոտից վատացա  :LOL:  
Հետո, հիմար սովորություն էր ամեն օր աշխատանքից դուրս գալուց մի սնիքերս, կամ թվիքս ուտելը: Հիմա դա էլ եմ դադարեցրել, ընդամենը մեկ օր ինձ զսպեցի և հիմա արդեն չեմ էլ ուզում:
Մի քանի անգամ քեզ զսպես, չուտես, հետո ինքնըստինքյան կստացվի :Blush: 

Կարող է իմ օրգանիզմի առանձնահատկություններից է, չգիտեմ, բայց ինչից որ հրաժարվել եմ, չեմ փոշմանել, զգում եմ, որ ավելի առույգ եմ, առողջ եմ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ինչ տարբերություն, որն է ավելի վնաս՞՞ 
> Երկուսից էլ պետք է հրաժարվել
> Ես երբեք կոլայի գիժ չեմ եղել, բայց առաջ համը դուրս գալիս էր, առնվազն շաբաթը մի քանի  անգամ երևի խմում էի որևէ գազավորված ըմպելիք:
> Հետո, երբ սկսեցի հասկանալ ինչքան անիմաստ ու վնասակար բան է, սկսեցի ընդհանրապես չխմել:  Ու ընդհանրապես սիրտս չի էլ ուզում   Ինչի համար շատ երջանիկ եմ, կյանքում մի անիմաստ կախվածությունից էլ զերծ:
> Գոնե համով ու օգտակար բան լինի, կախվածության մեջ լինես, բայց կոլա՞ 
> 
> Ի դեպ, էլի բաներ կան, որից հրաժարվել եմ, հիմա այդ ուտելիքի հոտից սրտխառնոց է մոտս առաջանում, օրինակ, այն օրը ֆրիի հոտից վատացա  
> Հետո, հիմար սովորություն էր ամեն օր աշխատանքից դուրս գալուց մի սնիքերս, կամ թվիքս ուտելը: Հիմա դա էլ եմ դադարեցրել, ընդամենը մեկ օր ինձ զսպեցի և հիմա արդեն չեմ էլ ուզում:
> Մի քանի անգամ քեզ զսպես, չուտես, հետո ինքնըստինքյան կստացվի
> ...


Հերոս ես  :Wink: 

Լսել էի , որ  սնիկերսի մասին վատ- վատ բաներ, բայց տվիքսին ինչա՞ եղել :Shok: , տենց որ մնա միայն բանջարեղեն պետք է ուտենք ու ջուր խմենք  :LOL: , իսկական նապաստակ  :LOL: 
Ամեն ուտելուց ու խմելուց էլ, սկսենք վերլուծել , թե մեջը ինչնա բնական, ինչնա քիմիկատ, էլ ուտելն էլ չի գա : Ամեն ինչ բարդացնում ենք  :Sad: 
Մեկա Կոկա-կոլան ընդմիշտ ա  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հերոս ես 
> 
> Լսել էի , որ  սնիկերսի մասին վատ- վատ բաներ, բայց տվիքսին ինչա՞ եղել, տենց որ մնա միայն բանջարեղեն պետք է ուտենք ու ջուր խմենք , իսկական նապաստակ 
> Ամեն ուտելուց ու խմելուց էլ, սկսենք վերլուծել , թե մեջը ինչնա բնական, ինչնա քիմիկատ, էլ ուտելն էլ չի գա : Ամեն ինչ բարդացնում ենք 
> Մեկա Կոկա-կոլան ընդմիշտ ա


Չէ, Յոժիկ ջան, հերոս չեմ, ինձ համար շատ հեշտ էր  :Smile:  
Իսկ Թվիքսը ուղղակի շաաատ քաղցր է, այդքան շաքար ուտելը վնաս է :Bad: 
Իսկ կոլան ֆորեվա չի, այլ մինչև առաջին` գաստրոէնտերոլոգի/լավագույն դեպքում/  հետ հանդիպումը  :Wink: 
Աստված տա, այդ հանդիպումը չլինի երբեք, բայց դե դա մեզնից էլ է կախված, թե երբ այն կլինի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում… Միթե՞ կոլան ավելի վնասակար է քան խմիչքները կամ ծխախոտը


Ո՛չ, ավելի վնասակար չէ  :Smile: 
Մինչև հիմա ապացուցված է, որ կոլան (ոչ միայն կոլան, ընդհանրապես գազավորված ըմպելիքները) միայն ստամոքսի և 12-մատնյա աղու, հետևաբար նաև ստամոքսի քաղցկեղի ռիսկի գործոն է, այն էլ առաջին տեղում չէ: 
Իսկ ծխախոտը…
իմպոտենցիա
աթերոսկլերոզ
սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդություն
հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդություն
նույն ստամոքսի խոցը
ստամոքսի քաղցկեղ
թոքի քաղցկեղ
…և այլն

ալկոհոլը (չարաշահումը)
իմպոտենցիա
ալկոհոլային պսիխոզ
լյարդի ցիռոզ
ստամոքսի խոց
սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդություն
աթերոսկլերոզ
զանազան առիթմիաներ
դիլատացիոն կարդիոմիոպաթիա
…և այլն

Սպասեք սուրճի մասին էլ գրեմ.
Մաստոպաթիա, հետագայում՝ կրծքագեղձի ուռուցք
Հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդություն
Զանազան առիթմիաներ
Ստամոքսի խոցային հիվանդություն
…և այլն

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ո՛չ, ավելի վնասակար չէ 
> Մինչև հիմա ապացուցված է, որ կոլան (ոչ միայն կոլան, ընդհանրապես գազավորված ըմպելիքները) միայն ստամոքսի և 12-մատնյա աղու, հետևաբար նաև ստամոքսի քաղցկեղի ռիսկի գործոն է, այն էլ առաջին տեղում չէ: 
> Իսկ ծխախոտը…
> իմպոտենցիա
> աթերոսկլերոզ
> սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդություն
> հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդություն
> նույն ստամոքսի խոցը
> ստամոքսի քաղցկեղ.....................................................Ստամոքսի խոցային հիվանդություն
> …և այլն


Կարծում եմ, լավ ուսումնաիրված չէ, թե իրականում Կոլան ինչ ազդեցություն է ունենում, ինչպես մի քսան տարի առաջ ոչ ոք ծխախոտի վնասի մասին էլ չէր խոսում: Շատ հնարավոր է, որ շատ հիվանդությունների առաջացմանը նպաստում է կոլան, ինչի չես ասում մեջի շաքարի ու թթվի վնասի մասին, գազի վնասի մասին՞՞՞
Մեկ 0.25 լ կոլայի մեջ 6 ճաշի գդալ շաքարավազ կա: Ապացուցված է…
Բացի դրանից, կոլան օրգանիզմից կալցիում է հանում, պատճառ դառնալով երեխաների և մեծերի մոտ ևս ոսկրերի փխրունության
և վերջիվերջո, արդյոք ստամոքսին և աղիներին հասցրած վնասը քիչ է, որ ասես, դե լավ, դա հեչ...
Հենց աղեստամոքսային տրակտի վատ աշխատանքի հետևանքով կարող են հիվանդություններ առաջանալ, բազմաթիվ և բազմատեսակ....
 :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծում եմ, լավ ուսումնաիրված չէ, թե իրականում Կոլան ինչ ազդեցություն է ունենում, ինչպես մի քսան տարի առաջ ոչ ոք ծխախոտի վնասի մասին էլ չէր խոսում:


ինչի չես ասում մեջի շաքարի ու թթվի վնասի մասին, գազի վնասի մասին՞՞՞

Մոտավորապես այնքան է ուսումնասիրված, ինչքան ծխախոտը  :Smile: 



> ինչի չես ասում մեջի շաքարի ու թթվի վնասի մասին, գազի վնասի մասին՞՞՞


Ոչ հավաստի տվյալներ տարածելու սովորություն չունեմ  :Wink:  Հա՛, շաքարն իր վնասներն ունի, բայց.



> Մեկ 0.25 լ կոլայի մեջ 6 ճաշի գդալ շաքարավազ կա: Ապացուցված է…


Ու՞ր է գիտական հոդվածը… Ըըըը, ի՞նչ հոդված, շշի վրա ի՞նչ է գրված: Ապացուցվածը չգիտեմ, բայց սեփական փորձից գիտեմ, որ եթե նույն քանակությամբ թեյի մեջ մեկուկես թեյի գդալից ավելի շաքար է լինում, չեմ կարողանում խմել: Հետո, փորձիր 6 ճաշի գդալ շաքարավազը 0.25 լիտր ջրի մեջ լուծել: Տես՝ ի՞նչ կստացվի:



> Բացի դրանից, կոլան օրգանիզմից կալցիում է հանում, պատճառ դառնալով երեխաների և մեծերի մոտ ևս ոսկրերի փխրունության


Ու՞ր է գիտական հոդվածը  :Smile: 




> և վերջիվերջո, արդյոք ստամոքսին և աղիներին հասցրած վնասը քիչ է, որ ասես, դե լավ, դա հեչ...


Չէ՛, քիչ չէ… Աղիների մասին ոչ ոք չէր խոսում: Էստեղ խոսքը ստամոքսի, լավ մաքսիմում 12-մատնյա աղու մասին է: Բայց նույն ստամոքսին նույնչափ վնաս է հասցնում հոգեհուզական սթրեսը: Սթրեսի մեջ մի ընկիր  :Smile:  




> Հենց աղեստամոքսային տրակտի վատ աշխատանքի հետևանքով կարող են հիվանդություններ առաջանալ, բազմաթիվ և բազմատեսակ....


Նայած՝ ինչ չափի է: Կոլան չի դնում ծայրից ծայր ինչ կա-չկա փչացնում  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կոլա խմելուց օգուտ հաստատ չի լինի
Կոլա չխմելուց վնաս հաստատ չի լինի
 :Smile: 
Համ էլ,  Էրին Բրոկովիչը հիշեցի, որ ասում է փաստաբանին."Տիկին, դուք ձեր արգանդը որքան հազար դոլար եք գնահատում" ու առաջարկում է ջուրը խմել
Հիմա մերն է. որքան ես գնահատում ստամոքսդ և 12մատնյա աղիքդ, որ զոհես դրանք կոլային  :Think: 
Բնությունը մարդուն տվել է որոշակի նյութեր վերամշակելու հնարավորություն: Երբ ներս ես ընդունում այն, ինչ բնությունում բնական վիճակում չկա, կամ քիմիական ճանապարհով է ստեղծված, արդեն իսկ օրգանիզմիդ վնասում ես:
Նայեք ամերիկացիներին ու մտածեք՝ ինչի են դառնում այդպիսի՞՞՞ /գեր/
 :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Օգուտ ո՞նց չկա: Ի սկզբանե ստեղծվել է որպես գլխացավի դեղ և հիմա էլ թեթև լարվածության գլխացավերն անցկացնում է: Հա՛, բա ոնց, ստամոքսդ ու 12ՄԱ-դ այնքան թանկ են, որ չես ուզում զոհել կոլային: Բայց դրանք նաև թանկ են, որ սթրեսներին չզոհես, չէ՞: Իսկ հոգեհուզական սթրեսը չգրեմ, թե քանի հիվանդության ռիսկի գործոն է… Հաստատ գերազանցում է կոլային, ալկոհոլին և ծխախոտին:

----------


## ivy

Կոլա երբեմն խմում եմ, բայց միայն լայթը. իբր թե չարյաց փոքրագույնն եմ ընտրում, որ գոնե շաքար չպարունակի, կալորիականությունը զրո լինի։ Հիմնականում խմում եմ, որ քունս չտանի, քանի որ գիտեմ՝ մեջը կոֆեին կա։ Դե սուրճի փոխարեն...
Գիտեմ, որ կոլան վնասկաար զիբիլ է, լայթն էլ հարցի լուծում չի։ Բայց դե մեկ–մեկ ասում եմ ՝թքած, ապրելը ինքնին վնասակար է առողջությանը, մի կոլան ինչ պիտի անի... Իհարկե այդ մոտեցումս իրեն չի արդարացնում, որովհետև օրինակ մի երկու օր առաջ ահավոր վատացել էի էդ զիբիլից։ Սոված փորին ահագին կոլա էի խմել, մեկ էլ էնպիսի զգացում առաջացավ մոտս, որ ստամոքսս ծակվում է...Ահավոր վիճակ էր, կարող է իսկապես ծակվում էր։  :Sad:

----------


## ArmBoy

չեմ հասկանում, ինչու եք խորանում մինչեւ մոլեկուլների մակարդակ...

Ինչի սառույցով կոկա-կոլայից լավ բան կա՞ աշխարհում...

----------


## PetrAni

> չեմ հասկանում, ինչու եք խորանում մինչեւ մոլեկուլների մակարդակ...
> 
> Ինչի սառույցով կոկա-կոլայից լավ բան կա՞ աշխարհում...



_Իրավացի է նկատված..........
Վնաս է, թե վնաս չի, դա չի էական......
Ախր դե լաաաաաաավն ա էլիմանավանդ սառույցով


Ոչ մի վնաս էլ չկա, եթե չհաշվենք, որ մեղմ ասած՝ ատամների հերն անիծում ա_

----------


## dvgray

> Կոլա երբեմն խմում եմ, բայց միայն լայթը. իբր թե չարյաց փոքրագույնն եմ ընտրում, որ գոնե շաքար չպարունակի, կալորիականությունը զրո լինի։


Դա տարածված սխալ է:
Սովորական կոկաի մեջ օգտագործվում է սովորական, բնական շաքարավազ: Իսկ էն դիետ, կամ զրո ֆաթ, կամ լայթ կոչվածի մեջ շաքարի փոխարինիչ, որը ստացվում է քիմիական ճանապարհով:  Այսքինը բնականը թողած ընտրվում է քիմիան  :Wink: :
Հետո դա կեղծ ինֆորմացիա է, 0 ֆաթ կոչեցյալը: լկտի սուտ: Մի հավատացեք:

----------


## PetrAni

> ...... լայթ կոչվածի մեջ շաքարի փոխարինիչ, որը ստացվում է քիմիական ճանապարհով:  Այսքինը բնականը թողած ընտրվում է քիմիան :
> Հետո դա կեղծ ինֆորմացիա է, 0 ֆաթ կոչեցյալը: լկտի սուտ: Մի հավատացեք:


Համաձայն եմ  :Ok: 
Ինձ էլ են ասել, որ դա անհիմն սու՜տ է ...... :Xeloq:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

:LOL:   Վայ, ժողովուրդ, ես տեղափոխվում եմ Կոկա-կոլա աշխատելու  :LOL: 
Էսքան մարդ որ կոլաի գիժ ա ու կախվածություն ունի կոկա-կոլայի գործերը երբեք վատ չեն լինի  :LOL: 

Եթե վնաս չի, խմեք հանգիստ խղճով, բա ինչի եք մտնում գրում՞
Ձեր համար հանգիստ ապրեք  :Smile: 
Ուրեմն` համ գիտեք, որ վնաս է, համ խմում եք, մի հատ մտնում գրում եք վնաս չի, որ հանգիստ հոգով վայելեք  :Hands Up:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.01.2009)

----------


## vaheg

> Արդեն քանի տարի է հրաժարվել եմ գազավորված ըմպելիքներից։ Կոնկրետ կոկա–կոլայի սիրահար առանձնապես չեմ եղել, ֆանտան էի նախընտրում, չնայա կախվածություն երբեք էլ չեմ ունեցել որևէ բանից։ Բայց, ի վերջո, գիտակցելով գազավորված ըմպելիքների հասցրած վնասը, լրիվ հրաժարվեցի բոլոր տեսակներից։ Հիմա խմում եմ միայն բնական հյութեր։ Ամուսինս էր մի ժամանակ կոկա–կոլայի սիրահար, օր չկար, որ չխմեր, բայց հիմա իրեն էլ եմ գցել իմ ջրերը։ 
> 
> Բացի նրանից, որ լրիվ քիմիա են, թե՛ ատամների, թե՛ ստամոքսի համար քայքայիչ ազդեցությամբ oժտված, այլև ես էլ եմ լսել Երկնայինի ասածը, այսինքն՝ որ դրանց մեջ այնպիսի նյութեր են լցնում, որոնք բնավ էլ չեն հագեցնում ծարավը, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ էլ ավելի են մեծացնում խմելու ցանկությունը՝ խթանելով հնարավորինս շատ խմելուն։ Դե, մարդիկ իրենց բիզնեսն առաջ տանելու համար ամեն ինչի պատրաստ են... 
> 
> Ուրեմն մի քանի ամիս առաջ մի տեղ երեկույթի էինք հրավիրված։ Դե, էստեղ՝ ԱՄՆ–ում նման դեպքերում ամեն մեկն իր հետ մի բան տանում է, մենք էլ ծանոթներից մեկից հարցրինք, թե ինչ կարելի է տանել, ինքն էլ ասեց՝ կոկա, ֆանտա, մենք էլ երկու հատ երկու լիտրանոց ֆանտա տարանք, բայց էնպես ստացվեց, որ դրանք էդպես էլ չբացված մնացին, իսկ վերջում ընդունված է, որ ամեն մեկն իր հետ տանում է այն ամենը, ինչ մնացել է իր բերածից։ Մենք էլ, քանի որ վաղուց արդեն տենց բաներ չենք խմում, հրաժարվեցինք, բայց զոռով դրեցին հետներս։  Հիմա բերել ենք տուն, կրակն ենք ընկել, մի կողմից ափսոսում ենք թափել, բայց դե ինքներս մեզ, բնականաբար, ավելի էինք ափսոսում , վերջը ամուսինս ասեց՝ արի լցնենք զուգարանը, գոնե մի օգուտ կլինի, էդ քիմիան գոնե խողովակները կարգին կմաքրի։  Տենց էլ արեցինք։ Հուսով եմ՝ խողովակները չեն քայքայվել...


Ինձ թվում է ամերիկայի կոկա-կոլա ն ուրիշ է: Ես հիմա օրինակ խմում եմ ու նենց տպավորությունա, որ հեսա մուտացիայի կենթարկվեմ... բայց ուրիշ բան չկա խմելու հիմա  :Sad:  Համն էլ մի տեսակ էն չի... երևի Հայաստանի մաքուր ջրի տարբերությունա...
Ինչ խորհուրդ կտաս խմել՞  :Smile:  Ճիշտն ասած բնական հյութեր էլ կան, բայց ներկի համով են:    :Bad:   :LOL: 
ԽԵԼՊ մի խոսքով))

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, էդ ճիշտ ա՞, որ Կոկա-Կոլան առաջին անգամ ստացել ա մի բժիշկ, որը ուզել ա ինչ-որ դեղ ստանա, բայց ստացվել ա Կոկա-Կոլա։  :Think:

----------


## Google

Իսկ գիտե՞ք,  թե ինչ է լինում երբ կոկա-կոլան «խառնում են» ռոնդոյի հետ: Լավ է չասեմ....... Երբեմն «անմեղ» հյութը մահվան գործում «մեղավոր» է դառնում: :Angry2:

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Ժող, էդ ճիշտ ա՞, որ Կոկա-Կոլան առաջին անգամ ստացել ա մի բժիշկ, որը ուզել ա ինչ-որ դեղ ստանա, բայց ստացվել ա Կոկա-Կոլա։


Հա ճիշտ է:  Հետո ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ դրա մասին:  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Ժող, էդ ճիշտ ա՞, որ Կոկա-Կոլան առաջին անգամ ստացել ա մի բժիշկ, որը ուզել ա ինչ-որ դեղ ստանա, բայց ստացվել ա Կոկա-Կոլա։


«իսկ դու գիտե՞ս» շարքից

Կոկա-Կոլան շատ լավ խցանված խողովակ ա բացում: Ինքս եմ փորձել: Խցանված տրապի մեջ մի 250 մգ լցնում ես ու 30 րոպեյից ջուրը բաց թողնում:
Բայց էդքանը իմանալով հանդերձ ես ինքս շատ եմ սիրում ու մեկ մեկ խմում եմ:

----------


## Rammstein

> «իսկ դու գիտե՞ս» շարքից
> 
> Կոկա-Կոլան շատ լավ խցանված խողովակ ա բացում: Ինքս եմ փորձել: Խցանված տրապի մեջ մի 250 մգ լցնում ես ու 30 րոպեյից ջուրը բաց թողնում:
> Բայց էդքանը իմանալով հանդերձ ես ինքս շատ եմ սիրում ու մեկ մեկ խմում եմ:


Իսկ ինձ մի բան է հետաքրքրում` եթե գազը լրիվ բազ թողնենք, նույն արդյունքը կտա՞, խցանում բացելու առումով։ Ես քիմիայից ահագին հեռու եմ, բայց ինձ թվում է, որ տենց չի բացի խցանումները, եթե մեջը գազ չլինի։ Ասեմ ավելին, ինձ թվում է գազավորված Ջերմուկն էլ եթե լցնենք, ապա խցանումները որոշ չափով կբացի։

Էդ Ջերմուկների վրա գրում են, որ օգտակար ա մարսողական համակարգին։ Միգուցե օգտակար ա, բայց մեջի գազն ա վնաս։ Նույնն էլ Կոկա-Կոլան, ու ցանկացած գազավորված ըմպելիք, հիմնական վնաս տվողը իմ կարծիքով կարբոնացված լինելն է։

----------


## Elmo

> Էդ Ջերմուկների վրա գրում են, որ օգտակար ա մարսողական համակարգին։ Միգուցե օգտակար ա, բայց մեջի գազն ա վնաս։ Նույնն էլ Կոկա-Կոլան, ու ցանկացած գազավորված ըմպելիք, հիմնական վնաս տվողը իմ կարծիքով կարբոնացված լինելն է։


Սենց ասեմ; Ես ծնունդով Ջերմուկ քաղքից եմ, 17 տարի էլ ընդեղ եմ ապրել, նենց որ ահագին ծանոթ բանից եմ խոսում:
Ջերմուկը խցանում չի բացում, նույնիսկ ամենագազավորվածը:
Ինչ վերաբերում ա խմելուն: Մեղրն էլ ա շատ առողջարար, բայց չարաշահելու դեպքում կարա սպանի: Օրինակ օրեկան 2 լիտր փորձի մեղր խմել ու տես ինչ կլինի հետդ: Ջերմուկը սեղանի խմելու հանքային ջուր ա, բայց հանապազօրյա ջրի պահանջը Ջերմուկով բավարարելու դեպքում լուրջ վատ հետևանքները երաշխավորված ա: Ինքը բուժիչ ա երբ չափաբաժնով են օգտագործում:
Ասպիրինն էլ ա օրգանիզմին օգուտ բայց էդ հալա չի նշանակում, որ կարելի ա օրեկան մի քանի շիշ շիպուչկա ասպիրին խմել:

----------


## Kuk

> «իսկ դու գիտե՞ս» շարքից
> 
> Կոկա-Կոլան շատ լավ խցանված խողովակ ա բացում: Ինքս եմ փորձել: Խցանված տրապի մեջ մի 250 մգ լցնում ես ու 30 րոպեյից ջուրը բաց թողնում:
> Բայց էդքանը իմանալով հանդերձ ես ինքս շատ եմ սիրում ու մեկ մեկ խմում եմ:


Հա, եթե ինչ որ շուռուպ կամ բոլտ կա, որ մի հիսուն տարի առաջ ա ձգած, ժանգոտել, ձուլվել ա արդեն ու չի բացվում, վրան միքիչ կոլա ես լցնում ու մի երկու րոպեից նենց հանգիստ ես բացում, ոնց որ հինգ րոպե առաջ ձգած լինես:

----------

Elmo (09.01.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Սենց ասեմ; Ես ծնունդով Ջերմուկ քաղքից եմ, 17 տարի էլ ընդեղ եմ ապրել, նենց որ ահագին ծանոթ բանից եմ խոսում:
> Ջերմուկը խցանում չի բացում, նույնիսկ ամենագազավորվածը:
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա խմելուն: Մեղրն էլ ա շատ առողջարար, բայց չարաշահելու դեպքում կարա սպանի: Օրինակ օրեկան 2 լիտր փորձի մեղր խմել ու տես ինչ կլինի հետդ: Ջերմուկը սեղանի խմելու հանքային ջուր ա, բայց հանապազօրյա ջրի պահանջը Ջերմուկով բավարարելու դեպքում լուրջ վատ հետևանքները երաշխավորված ա: Ինքը բուժիչ ա երբ չափաբաժնով են օգտագործում:
> Ասպիրինն էլ ա օրգանիզմին օգուտ բայց էդ հալա չի նշանակում, որ կարելի ա օրեկան մի քանի շիշ շիպուչկա ասպիրին խմել:


Դե միգուցե Կոկա-Կոլան էլ եթե չափավոր խմենք կարող ա օգուտ տա։  :Jpit:   :LOL: 

Օրինակ, ըստ Այորվեդայի, մեղրը` օրական մեկ ճաշի գդալից ավելի չի կարելի ուտել։
Ու ընդհանրապես` շատ բանական է, որ ինչ-որ բանի չափը եթե մարդ անցնի, ապա վնաս կտա, նույնիս եթե դա լինի աշխարհի ամենաօգտակար բանը։

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Ժող, էդ ճիշտ ա՞, որ Կոկա-Կոլան առաջին անգամ ստացել ա մի բժիշկ, որը ուզել ա ինչ-որ դեղ ստանա, բայց ստացվել ա Կոկա-Կոլա։


Ուրեմն դա տեղի ունեցավ 1886թ.-ի մայիսի 8-ին: Դեղագործ Ջոն Պեմբերտոնը իր տան բակում, պղնձե թասի մեջ ինչ որ օշարակ էր եփում: Գործը վերջացնելուց հետո, նա տեսավ, որ իր նոր ստացած օշարակը հիանալի է ստացվել: Այն քաղցր էր և խիտ:  :Nyam:  
Նրա դեղատանը այն խառնում էին կարբոնացված ջրով և վաճառում էին որպես զովացուցիչ ըմպելիք՝ բաժակը 5 ցենտով:  :Smile:

----------

Enigmatic (16.01.2010), masivec (12.01.2009), Rammstein (11.01.2009), Հայկօ (10.01.2009)

----------


## century

Ամերիկացի դեղագործ Ջոն Պեմբերտոն (January 8, 1831–August 16, 1888) Coca-Cola-ի հայտնաբերողը:
John Stith Pemberton (January 8, 1831–August 16, 1888) was an American druggist and the inventor of Coca-Cola.
pember.jpg

----------


## iza

Իսկ գիտեք, որ  Կոլան սկզբում վաճառել են որպես ամեն ինչ բուժող դեղ :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Ինչքան գիտեմ խումհարի դեմա եղել  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինչքան գիտեմ խումհարի դեմա եղել


Էդ ո՞րն ա:  :Shok:

----------


## ministr

Պախմել  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ, մի քիչ փորփրեցի ինտերնետը Կոլայի և ընդհանրապես լիմոնադների վնասակարության թեմայով... ու ... մնացածը դատեք ինքներդ: Թարգմանությունը մաս մաս կտեղադրեմ

*1. Լիմոնադներ: Ինչ վատ բան կա?*

Դրանցից շատերը պարունակում են ասպարտամ (նույն ինքը E951), սինթետիկ շաքարի փոխարինող: Այս պահին ԵՄ-ում խոսրհուրդ չի տրվում տալ երեխաներին իսկ մինչև 4 տարեկաններին ուղղակի արգելված է (դիրեկտիվ 94/35/EC): Ասպարտամը պարունակում է Ֆենիլալանին, որը նրա բաղկացուցիչ մասն է, և օգտագործվում է սննդարդյունաբերության մեջ, մասնավորապես ծամոնների և գազավորված ըմպելիքների արտադրությաան մեջ: Այն պակասեցնում է սերոտոնինի քանակությունը (երջանկության հորմոն), որն էլ բերում է դեպրեսիայի, չարության և նման այլ բացասական դրևսորումների զարգացմանը: Բացի դրանից այն հակացուցված է մի շարք հիվանդություններ ունեցողներին: Հիմա անցնենք առավել վախենալու մասին:
 ՈՒրեմն ասպարտամը մինչև +30C տաքացնելու դեպքում, այն տրոհվում է` առաջացնելով կանցերոգեն ֆորմալդեհիդ և բարձր տոքսիկությամբ մեթանոլի: Ֆորմալդեհիդը նույն խմբի մեջ է ինչ օրինակ մկնդեղը խառնած մեկ այլ ահավոր թթվի հետ, իսկ մեթանոլը վերածվում է մրջնաթթվի: Այսինքն տաք կոլան կամ լիմոնադը մահացու բան են:

Ասպարտամով ըմպելիքները ծարավը չեն հագեցնում: Թուքը դժվար է հեռացնում քաղցրացնող նյութը լորձաթաղանթից, հետևաբար ասպարտամով ըմպելիք խմելուց հետո բերանում մնում է անդուր զգացողություն, որն էլ ուզում ենք հանել նորից խմելով: Արդյունքում ասպարտամով խմիչքները դառնում են ոչ թե ծարավ հագեցնող, այլ ծարավ գռգռող: Դրա համար դրանք խմելուց հետո պետք է ջուր խմել:

Շարունակելի...

----------

h.s. (10.01.2010), Հայկօ (09.01.2010), Ներսես_AM (09.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ժողովուրդ, մի քիչ փորփրեցի ինտերնետը Կոլայի և ընդհանրապես լիմոնադների վնասակարության թեմայով... ու ... մնացածը դատեք ինքներդ: Թարգմանությունը մաս մաս կտեղադրեմ
> 
> *1. Լիմոնադներ: Ինչ վատ բան կա?*
> 
> Դրանցից շատերը պարունակում են ասպարտամ (նույն ինքը E951), սինթետիկ շաքարի փոխարինող: Այս պահին ԵՄ-ում խոսրհուրդ չի տրվում տալ երեխաներին իսկ մինչև 4 տարեկաններին ուղղակի արգելված է (դիրեկտիվ 94/35/EC): Ասպարտամը պարունակում է Ֆենիլալանին, որը նրա բաղկացուցիչ մասն է, և օգտագործվում է սննդարդյունաբերության մեջ, մասնավորապես ծամոնների և գազավորված ըմպելիքների արտադրությաան մեջ: Այն պակասեցնում է սերոտոնինի քանակությունը (երջանկության հորմոն), որն էլ բերում է դեպրեսիայի, չարության և նման այլ բացասական դրևսորումների զարգացմանը: Բացի դրանից այն հակացուցված է մի շարք հիվանդություններ ունեցողներին: Հիմա անցնենք առավել վախենալու մասին:
>  ՈՒրեմն ասպարտամը մինչև +30C տաքացնելու դեպքում, այն տրոհվում է` առաջացնելով կանցերոգեն ֆորմալդեհիդ և բարձր տոքսիկությամբ մեթանոլի: Ֆորմալդեհիդը նույն խմբի մեջ է ինչ օրինակ մկնդեղը խառնած մեկ այլ ահավոր թթվի հետ, իսկ մեթանոլը վերածվում է մրջնաթթվի: Այսինքն տաք կոլան կամ լիմոնադը մահացու բան են:
> 
> Ասպարտամով ըմպելիքները ծարավը չեն հագեցնում: Թուքը դժվար է հեռացնում քաղցրացնող նյութը լորձաթաղանթից, հետևաբար ասպարտամով ըմպելիք խմելուց հետո բերանում մնում է անդուր զգացողություն, որն էլ ուզում ենք հանել նորից խմելով: Արդյունքում ասպարտամով խմիչքները դառնում են ոչ թե ծարավ հագեցնող, այլ ծարավ գռգռող: Դրա համար դրանք խմելուց հետո պետք է ջուր խմել:
> 
> Շարունակելի...


Էս ինչ վախենալու բաներ ես գրել մանավանդ չարության պահը, ես շատ եմ խմում, ոնց որ մեջս սատանա չկա :LOL:  բայց էռոզիա ունեմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Այսինքն տաք կոլան կամ լիմոնադը մահացու բան են:
> 
> 
> 
> Շարունակելի...


Մինիստր ջան մարդասպաններին սպանելու թազա ձևեր ես սովորացնում :LOL: 
Ինձ թվում ա մի քիչ չափազանցնում եք, էտքան էլ ահավոր բան չի, որ չիմանայի կոլա ի մասին ես գրում կմտածեի մահացու թույնի մասին ես պատմում:
Էտ ճիշտա՞ որ կախվածություն ա առաջացնում:

----------


## Sagittarius

Անուն չդնեք մեր սրբազան Սինայ լեռից բխող անմահական լիմոնադին,,, էէէէ՜՜՜

----------


## ministr

> Էս ինչ վախենալու բաներ ես գրել մանավանդ չարության պահը, ես շատ եմ խմում, ոնց որ մեջս սատանա չկա բայց էռոզիա ունեմ:


Էդ չարանալու կամ դեպրեսիայի պահը ինձ էլ զարմացրեց  :Smile:  
Ես միայն թարգմանել եմ, ոչ թե սեփական հետազոտության արդյունքներն եմ ներկայացրել  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (09.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան մարդասպաններին սպանելու թազա ձևեր ես սովորացնում
> Ինձ թվում ա մի քիչ չափազանցնում եք, էտքան էլ ահավոր բան չի, որ չիմանայի կոլա ի մասին ես գրում կմտածեի մահացու թույնի մասին ես պատմում:
> Էտ ճիշտա՞ որ կախվածություն ա առաջացնում:


Տաքացրու Կոլան ու կստանաս քո ասած մահացու թույնը  :Smile: 
Կոլայի սկզբնական բաղադրությունը պարունակում էր կոկա բույսի թուրմ (նույն բույսը որից ստանում են կոկաին), և կոլա ընկույզի յուղ կամ նման մի բան... Իսկ դրանց օգտագործումը բնականաբար առաջացնում էր կախվածություն: Հետո կոկայի օգտագործումը հանեցին, բայց կոլան դեռ օգտագործվումա...

----------

Gayl (09.01.2010), PetrAni (10.01.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ժող, Նյու-Յորքում ինչ-որ մեկը դատի ա տվել  Կոկա կոլային չգիտեմ ի՞նչ պատճառով ու այնպես ա ստացվել, որ պահանջել ա ասեն՝ թե ինչ հումքից են ստանում, ի՞նչ ա ինքը խմում, երկար քաշքշուկներից հետո դատարանը պարտադրել ա տասնյակ տարիներով էկող կոկա կոլայի հումքի գաղտնիքի բացահայտումը: Եվ ի՞նչ ա պարզվել:Կոկա -կոլայի հումքը ստացվում է այսպես՝ ինչ-որ հատուկ  չորացրած որդերի վրա լուծույթներ են լցնում, մի քանի օրից հետո հեղուկ ա գոյանում, ահա այդ գոյացության վրա էլ լցնելով այն ինչ գրված է շշի բաղադրության մեջ, ստանում են մեր սիրելի կոկա-կոլան:  :Love: 
Հ.Գ. Սեքրետ ինֆորմացիոն ֆոր ակումբ.ամ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժող, Նյու-Յորքում ինչ-որ մեկը դատի ա տվել  Կոկա կոլային չգիտեմ ի՞նչ պատճառով ու այնպես ա ստացվել, որ պահանջել ա ասեն՝ թե ինչ հումքից են ստանում, ի՞նչ ա ինքը խմում, երկար քաշքշուկներից հետո դատարանը պարտադրել ա տասնյակ տարիներով էկող կոկա կոլայի հումքի գաղտնիքի բացահայտումը: Եվ ի՞նչ ա պարզվել:Կոկա -կոլայի հումքը ստացվում է այսպես՝ ինչ-որ հատուկ  չորացրած որդերի վրա լուծույթներ են լցնում, մի քանի օրից հետո հեղուկ ա գոյանում, ահա այդ գոյացության վրա էլ լցնելով այն ինչ գրված է շշի բաղադրության մեջ, ստանում են մեր սիրելի կոկա-կոլան: 
> Հ.Գ. Սեքրետ ինֆորմացիոն ֆոր ակումբ.ամ


Յոժ ջան, թուրքական հետախուզությունը վաղուց էր պահանջել Կոկա կոլայի հումքի մասին ինֆորմացիա, որը բավարարվել էր: Էդ հատուկ որդերը մեքսիկական կարմիր որդերն են /կարմիր որդան են ասում ճճ/:

----------

*e}|{uka* (16.01.2010)

----------


## masivec

> Ժող, Նյու-Յորքում ինչ-որ մեկը դատի ա տվել  Կոկա կոլային չգիտեմ ի՞նչ պատճառով ու այնպես ա ստացվել, որ պահանջել ա ասեն՝ թե ինչ հումքից են ստանում, ի՞նչ ա ինքը խմում, երկար քաշքշուկներից հետո դատարանը պարտադրել ա տասնյակ տարիներով էկող կոկա կոլայի հումքի գաղտնիքի բացահայտումը: Եվ ի՞նչ ա պարզվել:Կոկա -կոլայի հումքը ստացվում է այսպես՝ ինչ-որ հատուկ  չորացրած որդերի վրա լուծույթներ են լցնում, մի քանի օրից հետո հեղուկ ա գոյանում, ահա այդ գոյացության վրա էլ լցնելով այն ինչ գրված է շշի բաղադրության մեջ, ստանում են մեր սիրելի կոկա-կոլան: 
> Հ.Գ. Սեքրետ ինֆորմացիոն ֆոր ակումբ.ամ


Ուրա բա հավաստի աղբյուրը՞

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ուրա բա հավաստի աղբյուրը՞


 :Pardon:  Հավաստի աղբյուր չկա, Նյու-Յորքում ապրող բարեկամներիցս մեկն էր պատմում:

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, իսկ էս մասին գիտե՞ք.
Կոկա Կոլյի լոգոն հայելային շուռ ենք տալիս, ու ստացվում ա «Չկա Մուհամեդ, Չկա Մեքքա»:

----------

Albus (17.01.2010), Enigmatic (16.01.2010), Gayl (16.01.2010), Life (16.01.2010), Lonely (16.01.2010), Աթեիստ (18.01.2010), Դատարկություն (17.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ժող, Նյու-Յորքում ինչ-որ մեկը դատի ա տվել  Կոկա կոլային չգիտեմ ի՞նչ պատճառով ու այնպես ա ստացվել, որ պահանջել ա ասեն՝ թե ինչ հումքից են ստանում, ի՞նչ ա ինքը խմում, երկար քաշքշուկներից հետո դատարանը պարտադրել ա տասնյակ տարիներով էկող կոկա կոլայի հումքի գաղտնիքի բացահայտումը: Եվ ի՞նչ ա պարզվել:Կոկա -կոլայի հումքը ստացվում է այսպես՝ ինչ-որ հատուկ  չորացրած որդերի վրա լուծույթներ են լցնում, մի քանի օրից հետո հեղուկ ա գոյանում, ահա այդ գոյացության վրա էլ լցնելով այն ինչ գրված է շշի բաղադրության մեջ, ստանում են մեր սիրելի կոկա-կոլան: 
> Հ.Գ. Սեքրետ ինֆորմացիոն ֆոր ակումբ.ամ


Արա էս ինչ եմ խմու՞մ, իսկ որդերի վրա ինչ լուծույթ են լցնում, էլ տենց զզվելի բա՞ն:

----------


## Chuk

Լավ, հա, էդքան էլ որդ չեն, ու ընդամենը օգտագործվում են գույնը ստանալու համար: Խոսքը գնում ա հայերին քաջ հայտնի որդան կարմիրի մասին, որի մի տարատեսակը, ինչպես պարզվում ա, լայնորեն տարածված ա մեքսիկայում: Առխային խմեք, զտարյուն ազգայնական ըմպելիք ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ, հա, էդքան էլ որդ չեն, ու ընդամենը օգտագործվում են գույնը ստանալու համար: Խոսքը գնում ա հայերին քաջ հայտնի որդան կարմիրի մասին, որի մի տարատեսակը, ինչպես պարզվում ա, լայնորեն տարածված ա մեքսիկայում: Առխային խմեք, զտարյուն ազգայնական ըմպելիք ա


Չուկը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասում. հլը փորձեք կոկա-կոլա խմել ու յարխուշտա պարել, նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ Տիգրան Մեծի հետ պարես 11 հազար տարի առաջ:

----------

Elmo (17.01.2010), Sagittarius (17.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

Համով որդաջուր ա: Ես շատ եմ սիրում: Հեսա գնամ մի բաժակ էլ խմեմ:

----------

Ungrateful (17.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

Եվրոպական մի շարք երկրներում երեխաներին 4-5 տարեկան հասակում դպրոցը սովորեցնում և բացատրում են թե ինչու է վնասակար Coca-Cola-ն և ընդհանրապես ոչ միայն Coca-Cola-ն:

----------


## Lonely

> Եվրոպական մի շարք երկրներում երեխաներին 4-5 տարեկան հասակում դպրոցը սովորեցնում և բացատրում են թե ինչու է վնասակար Coca-Cola-ն և ընդհանրապես ոչ միայն Coca-Cola-ն:


Մեր դպրոցի բուֆետում արգելել էին կօլան  :Smile:

----------


## bari hoki

> Մեր դպրոցի բուֆետում արգելել էին կօլան


Ուրախ եմ բարեկամ:

----------


## Լեո

Ես փորձարկեցի, բայց արդյունքը էսքան «ուժեղ» չեղավ: Երևի պիտի մենթոսը գցելուց հետո շշի բերանը մի որոշ ժամանակը խցանով փակեի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լեո

Իրոք չարժե խմել coca cola  :Xeloq: 




Հլը նայեք քանի մետր ա coca cola-ի շիշը վերև թռչում  :Shok:

----------


## Հարդ

Իհարկե, արդեն ժողովրդական ասացվածք ա դառել Կոլան թույն ա արտահայտությունը, ես էլ վերջին ժամանակներում մի բաժակը հազիվ եմ խմում, էն էլ տհաճությամբ, բայց չի բացառվում, որ սա ուղղակի հակագովազդ ա: Մարդիկ կարող ա ուզում են ընկերության գործին խփել... չգիտեմ... :Xeloq:

----------


## Միքո

> Իհարկե, արդեն ժողովրդական ասացվածք ա դառել Կոլան թույն ա արտահայտությունը, ես էլ վերջին ժամանակներում մի բաժակը հազիվ եմ խմում, էն էլ տհաճությամբ, բայց չի բացառվում, որ սա ուղղակի հակագովազդ ա: Մարդիկ կարող ա ուզում են ընկերության գործին խփել... չգիտեմ...


հակագովազդ չի, եթե փորձես հում մսի կտորը թաթախես կոլայով լուծույթի մեջ, այն կենթարկվի քայքայիչ ազդեցության  :LOL: 
մոռացա հետևությունը գրեմ. էտ մսի կտորը ավելի լավա ժարիտ անեք ուտեք :Wink:

----------


## Yevuk

Իմ կուրսեցիներից մեկը իրենց տան լվացարանի ржавчина-ն (կներեք, հայերեն համարժեքը չգիտեմ) կոլայով է մաքրում:  :Pardon:

----------


## eduard30

Երկիրը պտտվում է չեն զարմանում դատարկ բանից զարմանում են :Smile:  
Քիմիական ռակցիա :Viannen 09:

----------

matlev (22.02.2010), VisTolog (22.02.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Ժող, իսկ բացի կոլայի ու մսի խաչասերումից, ուրիշ ուտելիքների/ըմպելիքների և կոլայի (ու ոչ միայն կոլայի) միջև խաչասերման օրինակներ չունե՞ք: Միգուցե շատ հայկական գազավորված ըմպելիքներ եթե խառնեք մածունին, այն սև դառնա՞  :LOL:  :Smile: 

ու դրանից հետո սկսենք տվյալ ըմպելիքի հակաքարոզը, քանի որ այն մածունը սև է դարձրել  :LOL:  :Smile: 




> Իրոք չարժե խմել coca cola


որովհետև երկու քիմիական նյութ իրար խառնելից ռեակցիա՞ է առաջացել :Smile:

----------

Gayl (22.02.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում կոլա: Հա, հազարից մեկ խմում եմ, եթե ուրիշ բան չի լինում, բայց երբեք չեմ ինքս չեմ առնի: Ֆանտա էի սիրում, հիմա էդ էլ չեմ կարողանում խմել: Ու հետո` կոլայից, Գրանդ Քենդիի Twist կոնֆետից ու էն փոշիներից, որից հյութ են սարքում (էս վերջինը դպրոցի բուֆետում էին տալիս, հետո իմացա, որ փոշիով ա սարքած  :Shok: ) բերանիս մեջ ..մմ... չգիտեմ ինչեր են առաջանում... դուրս տալու նման մի բան ա լինում : ((

----------


## matlev

> Երկիրը պտտվում է չեն զարմանում դատարկ բանից զարմանում են 
> Քիմիական ռակցիա


Հատուկենտ դեպքերից ա, երբ 2 ձեռքով ասածիդ կողմ եմ:  :Hands Up:

----------

VisTolog (22.02.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ժող, բայց ձեր օրգանիզմը միսա չէ՞, ձեր ստամոքսը հաստատ մածունից չի, չէ՞ :Xeloq: թե՞ հա :Shok:

----------


## matlev

> Ժող, բայց ձեր օրգանիզմը միսա չէ՞, ձեր ստամոքսը հաստատ մածունից չի, չէ՞թե՞ հա


Բա եթե ստամոքսը միս ա, ո՞նց ա միս քայքայում, մարսում, իսկ ինքն իրան չի մարսում:  :Think:

----------

Rammstein (22.02.2010)

----------


## eduard30

> Հատուկենտ դեպքերից ա, երբ 2 ձեռքով ասածիդ կողմ եմ:


Լիովին համոզված եմ, որ խելացի մարդ էս :Xeloq:  բայց եթե ուրիշներին չնայես շատ բաներում ինձ հետ համամիտ կլինես:

----------


## matlev

> Լիովին համոզված եմ, որ խելացի մարդ էս բայց եթե ուրիշներին չնայես շատ բաներում ինձ հետ համամիտ կլինես:


Չնայած օֆֆտոփ եմ անում, բայց ինչ ուզում ես ասա, մեկ ա մեր ոստիկները մլիցա են:  :Tongue:

----------


## Rammstein

> Բա եթե ստամոքսը միս ա, ո՞նց ա միս քայքայում, մարսում, իսկ ինքն իրան չի մարսում:


Պատճառը ասեմ.  :Smile: 
Էդ նյութը, որը Կոկա-Կոլայի մեջ կա, ու շատ բան քայքայում ա, կա մարդու ստամոքսահյութում: Պարզ է, ոչ մի բան էլ ճարաշահել չի կարելի, բայց փոքր քանակը չեմ կարծում վնասի, մարդու ստամոքսը նենց չի սարքաց, որ իրա արտադրած նյութից քայքայվի:
Էդ նյութն էլ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, կոչվում ա պեպսին:

Կարծում եմ Կոկա-Կոլան ավելի վնաս է ատամների էմալին, քան ստամոքսին, ամեն դեպքում ինքս խմելուց զգում եմ, որ էմալը քայքայում ա:

----------


## VisTolog

Երևի վիկիպեդիայում ձեր հարցերի պատասխանը կգտնեք: :Smile:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Բա եթե ստամոքսը միս ա, ո՞նց ա միս քայքայում, մարսում, իսկ ինքն իրան չի մարսում:


Ստամոքսահյութի քայքայիչ ազդեցության առաջին արգելքը դա ստամոքսի պատերին առկա լորձաթաղանթն է, որն էլ հենց պաշտպանում է ստամոքսին ստամոքսահյութի ֆերմենտների ու աղաթթվի ազդեցությունից:



> Պատճառը ասեմ. 
> Էդ նյութը, որը Կոկա-Կոլայի մեջ կա, ու շատ բան քայքայում ա, կա մարդու ստամոքսահյութում: Պարզ է, ոչ մի բան էլ ճարաշահել չի կարելի, բայց փոքր քանակը չեմ կարծում վնասի, մարդու ստամոքսը նենց չի սարքած, որ իրա արտադրած նյութից քայքայվի:
> Էդ նյութն էլ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, կոչվում ա պեպսին:
> 
> Կարծում եմ Կոկա-Կոլան ավելի վնաս է ատամների էմալին, քան ստամոքսին, ամեն դեպքում ինքս խմելուց զգում եմ, որ էմալը քայքայում ա:


Պեպսի՞ն :Shok:  Ինձ թվումա դժվար պեպսինը հենց պատճառը հանդիսանա էդ քայքայիչ ազդեցությանը, հետո էլ դժվար Կ-Կ-ն պեպսին պարունակի: Պեպսինը էդքան էլ վտանգավոր չի,  նախ և առաջ հենց նրա համար, որ օրինակ պանիրն էլ են պեպսինի միջոցով ստանում ու պանիրի մեջ էլ պեպսինի որոշակի քանակ պիտի որ լինի: Հետո պեպսինը ֆերմենտա` սպիտակուց, իսկ մարսողական ուղում այն կքայքայվի ինչպես բոլոր սպիտակուցները /հիշիր օձի թույնը/: Էստեղ աղաթթու կա, մի մոռացեք :Smile: 

Վնասակար ազդեցություններին գումարեք նաև ոսկորների ամրության կորուստը ու ճկունության մեծացումը, որը նպաստում է ոսկորների դեֆորմացմանը :Jpit:

----------

Rammstein (22.02.2010), Yeghoyan (22.02.2010), Yevuk (23.02.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Էսի ինքնասպանության ամենահեշտ ձևն ա աչքիս: :Think:

----------

VisTolog (22.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի վերնագիրը «Փրկում եմ ձեր կյանքը» տարբերակից փոխվել է «Կոկա-կոլայի վնասակար ազդեցությունը» տարբերակի:*

----------

eduard30 (22.02.2010), VisTolog (22.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (22.02.2010), Դատարկություն (22.02.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Իսկ ես Կոլա շաաատ եմ սիրում :Cry:  վերջերս սկսել եմ քիչ օգտագործել, որովհետև շատ են վախացնում ու վախացնում եք :Beee:  բայց ախր շատ եմ սիրում է :Cry: 
Բայց դե մտածում եմ, եթե ձեր ասածի նման ահավոր ա, բա էդ ո՞նցա որ սաղ աշխարհը խմում ա, բա բժիշկները լապատկի կոթ են?, որ չեն խոչնդոտում Կոլայի արտադրանքին:

----------

matlev (22.02.2010), VisTolog (22.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

Սենց մի թեմա էլ կար չէ? Էս ինչա կրկնությունա?

Էն օրվանից որ իմացա Կոլայի (ու ցանկացած վաճառվող լիմոնադի) մեջ ինչքան շառ ու փորձանք կա կոնկրետ թարգել եմ խմելը: 
Տնական կամպոտ forever!!!!  :Smile:

----------

eduard30 (22.02.2010), Gayl (22.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (22.02.2010), Լուսաբեր (22.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2010), Ուլուանա (24.02.2010)

----------


## Life

> Պատճառը ասեմ. 
> Էդ նյութը, որը Կոկա-Կոլայի մեջ կա, ու շատ բան քայքայում ա, կա մարդու ստամոքսահյութում: Պարզ է, ոչ մի բան էլ ճարաշահել չի կարելի, բայց փոքր քանակը չեմ կարծում վնասի, մարդու ստամոքսը նենց չի սարքաց, որ իրա արտադրած նյութից քայքայվի:
> Էդ նյութն էլ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, կոչվում ա պեպսին:
> 
> Կարծում եմ Կոկա-Կոլան ավելի վնաս է ատամների էմալին, քան ստամոքսին, ամեն դեպքում ինքս խմելուց զգում եմ, որ էմալը քայքայում ա:


Շատ ճիշտ ա,ստամոքսը հենց եդ նյութով ա պատված`պեպսին,հետը էլի ինչ-որ բան կա,որ չի թողնում ասամոքսը ինքը իրան մարսի :Ok:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի վերնագիրը «Փրկում եմ ձեր կյանքը» տարբերակից փոխվել է «Կոկա-կոլայի վնասակար ազդեցությունը» տարբերակի:*


*Մոդերատորական:  «Կոկա-կոլայի վնասակար ազդեցությունը» և «Coca-Cola» թեմաները միացվել են «Կոկա-կոլա»  վերնագրի ներքո:*

----------


## Ambrosine

Ընդմիշտ Կոկա կո՜լա :Love:

----------

Enigmatic (23.02.2010), Ungrateful (22.02.2010), VisTolog (22.02.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ ես Կոլա շաաատ եմ սիրում վերջերս սկսել եմ քիչ օգտագործել, որովհետև շատ են վախացնում ու վախացնում եք բայց ախր շատ եմ սիրում է
> Բայց դե մտածում եմ, եթե ձեր ասածի նման ահավոր ա, բա էդ ո՞նցա որ սաղ աշխարհը խմում ա, բա բժիշկները լապատկի կոթ են?, որ չեն խոչնդոտում Կոլայի արտադրանքին:


Բժիշկները լապատկի կոթ չեն, բայց որ խոչընդոտեն Կոլայի արտադրությանը, հաստատ մի քանի լապատկի կոթ կգա գլխներին:

Հ.Գ. Ցավոք թե բարեբախտաբար` չգիտեմ, բայց ես էլ եմ սիրում Կոկա-Կոլա…

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ընդմիշտ Կոկա կո՜լա


+1  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (22.02.2010), VisTolog (22.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

Լի սաղ աշխարհը ծխում էլ ա, ուրեմն լավա որ թողել են?  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.02.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Լի սաղ աշխարհը ծխում էլ ա, ուրեմն լավա որ թողել են?


Էդ էլ ես ճիշտ, մի խոսքով ես էս աշխարհին չեմ հասկանում, համ մահացու բաներ են արտադրում, հետո էլ հակաքարոզչությումբ զբաղվում, է այ մարդ, հանեք էդ անտերները արտադրանքից, ոչ թե գլուխ ջարդեք հակաքարոզչությամբ :Pardon:

----------

Նաիրուհի (23.02.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Օրինակ ես որ տուֆտա բաներ եմ ուտում` ասենք պիցա  :Jpit: , հետը մի բաժակ կոլա եմ խմում, մարսացնում ա  :Jpit:  Համով բան ա, համ էլ ոնց-որ թե միքիչ կոֆեին կա մեջը՝ մի տեսակ թարմացնում ա: Դե որ ժատ խմես պարզ ա վնաս ա էլի: Ընդհանրապես գազավորված խմիչքները էնքան էլ լավ բան չեն, բայց էդքան ահավոր չի էլի, ու որ մենթոսի հետ ռեակցիայի մեջ ա մտնում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ թույն ա: Սոդան էլ որ լցնում ես քացախի մեջ թշշում ա, հետո ինչ  :Jpit:

----------

Ռուֆուս (23.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

Չի մարսացնում, է  :Smile:  Առանց մարսելու պիցցայից ազատումա քեզ ու տենց կիսամարսված թռնումա դուրս , այսինքն կարճ ժամանակից էլի սոված ես ու պիցցա ես ուզում  :Smile: 
Դա հայտնաբերվելա դեռ անցած դարում, երբ որ մարդիկ ինչ որ նյութ էին խմում որ ռենտգենով ուսումնասիրվեն: Նկատվել էր, որ եթե էդ նյութը խմում էին սառը վիճակում, ապա օրգանիզմից արագ էր հեռանում, իսկ եթե խմում էին գոլ, ապա երկար էր մնում: Դրա համար էլ ֆաստ ֆուդերում սառը կոլան էժանա,. իսկ օրինակ տաք ըմպելիքները թանկ: Մակդոնալդսը բա ոնցա էդքան փող շինել  :Smile:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (23.02.2010), Ձայնալար (23.02.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չի մարսացնում, է  Առանց մարսելու պիցցայից ազատումա քեզ ու տենց կիսամարսված թռնումա դուրս , այսինքն կարճ ժամանակից էլի սոված ես ու պիցցա ես ուզում 
> Դա հայտնաբերվելա դեռ անցած դարում, երբ որ մարդիկ ինչ որ նյութ էին խմում որ ռենտգենով ուսումնասիրվեն: Նկատվել էր, որ եթե էդ նյութը խմում էին սառը վիճակում, ապա օրգանիզմից արագ էր հեռանում, իսկ եթե խմում էին գոլ, ապա երկար էր մնում: Դրա համար էլ ֆաստ ֆուդերում սառը կոլան էժանա,. իսկ օրինակ տաք ըմպելիքները թանկ: Մակդոնալդսը բա ոնցա էդքան փող շինել


Բայց դե հո մենակ ջերմաստիճանից չի: Ասենք սառը թանը նույն էֆեկտը չի ունենում:

----------


## Yevuk

Ցավոք, անգամ եթե ամբողջ աշխարհի բժիշկները ցույց անեն, մեկա, չեն կարող Կոլայի սպառողներին հետ կանգնեցնել այդ արտադրանքը գնելուց: Նույն բանը կարելի է ասել և Մքդոնլձսի (McDonald's) համար: Ոչ մեկ չի կարող պայքարել նրանց հզոր փիարների դեմ, թեկուզ և նմանատիպ միլիոն տեսահոլավակներ տարածեն:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մքդոնլձսի (McDonald's) համար:


Ուխ, բա  մի հատ "տոչկա" երևանում չլներ  :Sad:   :Nyam:  ...

----------

Նարե (23.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Ուխ, բա  մի հատ "տոչկա" երևանում չլներ   ...


Կերել ես դրանց Բիգ Մակ կոչվածը?

----------


## Ungrateful

> Կերել ես դրանց Բիգ Մակ կոչվածը?


Չէ, չեմ կերել, McDonald's - ի ուտելիք մենակ փոքր ժամանակ, մի 2 անգամ եմ կերել

----------


## ministr

Դրա համարա տենց քաղցր հուշ մնացել  :Smile:  Ապեր, ուտելու բան չի  :Smile:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (23.02.2010), Լուսաբեր (24.02.2010)

----------


## Նարե

> Դրա համարա տենց քաղցր հուշ մնացել  Ապեր, ուտելու բան չի


Բիգ Մակը օրինակ ուտելու բան չի, բայց Բիգ Թեյսթին շատ էլ լավ ուտելու է, կամ իրենց Ֆրին , կամ Մակ Ֆլյորը ու բոլոր այլ պաղպաղակները, ուղղակի ճաշակի հարց է:

----------

Ungrateful (23.02.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Մի քիչ թեմայից շեղվում ենք, բայց երևի ոչինչ:  :Jpit: 

Ես էլ McDonald's-ի պաղպաղակն եմ կերել: Արտակարգ էր:  :Nyam: 
Էլի եմ ուզում:  :Cry:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ովքեր պահքի մեջ են, զգուշացնեմ, որ Կոկա-կոլա խմել էլ չի կարելի...  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (23.02.2010)

----------


## Minerva

Ժողովուրդ, բոլորն էլ խոսում են Կոլայի վնասակար հատկությունների մասին, բայց ես ահագին կարդացել եմ Կոլայի մասին ու ինչքան գիտեմ` պաշտոնապես որևէ հայտարարություն Կոլայի թունավոր կամ վմնասակար լինելու վերաբերյալ բժիշկների կողմից չի արվել:
Համ էլ ես սիրում եմ մեկ ա, ինչքան ուզում ա թող վնաս լինի: :Smile:

----------

aerosmith (24.02.2010), VisTolog (24.02.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

ես էլ եմ սիրում  :Love:  , ու հազիվ եմ չափաքանակը կրճատել, մոտս պահի տակ ընենց կարիք ա լինում կոլայի որ չեմ դիմանում, ստիպված մեկ այ գազավորված ըմպելիքով եմ լրացնում, բայց դե կոլայի էֆֆեկտը չի տալիս։  :Sad: 
դաժը մինչև հիմա երազում եմ, որ կռանթի կարմիր պտուտակը բացեի կոլա գար, մյուսն էլ բացեի պիվա գար, ախխխխ ինչ լավ կլներ։

----------

Minerva (04.03.2010), VisTolog (24.02.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Վնասակարությունը մի կողմ թողնելով ասեմ, որ իմ լսելով Կոկա-Կոլայի մեջ գցում են նաեւ կոկային, իհարկե բնականաբար չեն ասի դրա մասին: Այդտեղից էլ գալիս է կախվածությունը: Իսկ որ կախվածություն ա առաջացնում, դա փաստ ա:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վնասակարությունը մի կողմ թողնելով ասեմ, որ իմ լսելով Կոկա-Կոլայի մեջ գցում են նաեւ կոկային, իհարկե բնականաբար չեն ասի դրա մասին: Այդտեղից էլ գալիս է կախվածությունը: Իսկ որ կախվածություն ա առաջացնում, դա փաստ ա:


իմ վրա չի ազդում. փաստորեն ես ազատ, անկախ օրգանիզմ եմ  :LOL:  :Think:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Կոկա-Կոլայի մեջ գցում են նաեւ կոկային


Ջան, դզեց: 220 դրամով կոկային ենք առնում:

----------


## VisTolog

Եթե կոլայի անունը լիներ ասենք Մարի-Խուանես  :LOL: , կասեին թե մեջը մարիխուանա կա  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ջան, դզեց: 220 դրամով կոկային ենք առնում:


Շատ մի ուրախացի, չեմ կարծում կոկաինի մեծ քանակներ լինեն կես լիտր կոլայի մեջ…  :Jpit: 




> Եթե կոլայի անունը լիներ ասենք Մարի-Խուանես , կասեին թե մեջը մարիխուանա կա


Լավ, Վիստ ջան, բա եթե չկա տենց բան, ապա ի՞նչն ա կախվածություն առաջացնում: Քո վրա կարող ա չի ազդում, կամ չես զգում, որովհետեւ հաճախ ես խմում, բայց մարդ գիտեմ, որը զգացել ա էդ կախվածությունը, ու էդ օրվանից չի խմում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Լավ, Վիստ ջան, բա եթե չկա տենց բան, ապա ի՞նչն ա կախվածություն առաջացնում: Քո վրա կարող ա չի ազդում, կամ չես զգում, որովհետեւ հաճախ ես խմում, բայց մարդ գիտեմ, որը զգացել ա էդ կախվածությունը, ու էդ օրվանից չի խմում:


Չէ, շաբաթը 1-2 անգամ, ի տարբերություն ուրիշների, որոնք օրը 2 լիտր են խմում  :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

Իսկ *Պեպսիի* մասին ի՞նչ կասեք, վերջերս Պեպսիին եմ անցել, համը ավելի ա դուրս գալիս, քան Կոլայինը: Ասեք տեսնեմ բա Պեպսիի մեջ ինչ թմրանյութ կա՞ :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լավ ա Լիան ասեց:

Սաղ Կոկա Կոլայից են բողոքվում, բայց ոչ ոք Պեպսիի, Դոկտոր Փեփփերի ու մնացած նմանատիպ խմիչքների մասին բան չեն ասում: Դե ոնց որ ասում են Լավագույն գովազդը հակագովազդն է:  :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով Կոկա Կոլան, Պեպսին հազար անգամ ավելի անվտանգ են, քան տեղական արտադրության խիստ կասկածելի բաղադրությամբ Հայ կոլաները ու տարատեսակ լիմոնադները:  :Bad:

----------

Amaru (17.03.2010), Enigmatic (03.03.2010), h.s. (04.03.2010), Ungrateful (03.03.2010), Դեկադա (03.03.2010), Ձայնալար (03.03.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի երկու բան էլ ասեմ:

Կոկա Կոլայում կոկային չկա: Օրիգինալ ռեցեպտում կոկային եղել է (շատ չնչին քանակությամբ, որը չէր կարող որևէ ազդեցություն թողնել մարդու վրա: Ի դեպ այդ թվերին կոկայինն ու հերոինը տարածված էր որպես դեղամիջոց, դեղատներում առանց ռեցեպտի կարող էիք կոկային ու հերոյին գնել), սակայն 1903թ-ից սկսած սկսեցին արտադրել Կոկա-Կոլա արդեն առանց կոկայինի:

Կոկա Կոլայում կա կաֆեյին, սակայն շատ փոքր քանակությամբ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է այն բամբասանքին, իբր թե Թուրքիայի կառավարությունը ստացել էր Կոկա Կոլայի բաղադրությունը ու իբր թե Կոկա Կոլան պատրաստվում է ճիճուներից, նույնպես բացարձակ սուտ է: Կոկա Կոլայի ռեցեպտը ոչ մի երկրի կառավարության չի ներկայացվել, բացի դրանից պատկերացրեք ամեն տարի ինչ ահռելի քանակությամբ Կոկա Կոլա է արտադրվում ու եթե ճիճուներից ստանային հումքը ինչքան ճիճուներ պետք ա բազմացնեին  :Jpit: 

Մի խոսքով ասածս ինչ ա, Կոլա սիրում եմ, խմում ու դեռ կխմեմ: Իմ կարծիքով եթե չափավոր քանակությամբ օգտագործեք ոչ մի վնաս էլ չի տա, կյանքում Կոկա Կոլայից շատ ավելի վնասակար բաներ էլ են լինում  :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.03.2010), Enigmatic (03.03.2010), h.s. (04.03.2010), Minerva (04.03.2010), Ungrateful (03.03.2010), VisTolog (03.03.2010), Yevuk (03.03.2010), Ձայնալար (03.03.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ *Պեպսիի* մասին ի՞նչ կասեք, վերջերս Պեպսիին եմ անցել, համը ավելի ա դուրս գալիս, քան Կոլայինը: Ասեք տեսնեմ բա Պեպսիի մեջ ինչ թմրանյութ կա՞


Էնքան էլ չեմ սիրում Պեպսիի համը, որքան Կոկա-Կոլայինը, բայց դե երբեմն Պեպսի էլ եմ խմում:
Ամեն դեպքում նախընտրում եմ վճարասծ փողը մնա Հայաստանում, քան գնա վրացի` հայոց եկեղեցիներն ավերողների գրպանը:




> Կոկա Կոլայում կոկային չկա: Օրիգինալ ռեցեպտում կոկային եղել է (շատ չնչին քանակությամբ, որը չէր կարող որևէ ազդեցություն թողնել մարդու վրա: Ի դեպ այդ թվերին կոկայինն ու հերոինը տարածված էր որպես դեղամիջոց, դեղատներում առանց ռեցեպտի կարող էիք կոկային ու հերոյին գնել), սակայն 1903թ-ից սկսած սկսեցին արտադրել Կոկա-Կոլա արդեն առանց կոկայինի:


Ռուֆուս ջան, եթե մի բանի բաղադրությունը դեռեւս գաղտնի ա, ապա ինչքան էլ ասեն, որ մեջը էս բանը կա, կամ չկա, մեկ ա, չեմ հավատա: Կարող ա չկա, կարող ա կա, դա ո՛չ դու գիտես, ո՛չ` ես:




> Ինչ վերաբերվում է այն բամբասանքին, իբր թե Թուրքիայի կառավարությունը ստացել էր Կոկա Կոլայի բաղադրությունը ու իբր թե Կոկա Կոլան պատրաստվում է ճիճուներից, նույնպես բացարձակ սուտ է: Կոկա Կոլայի ռեցեպտը ոչ մի երկրի կառավարության չի ներկայացվել, բացի դրանից պատկերացրեք ամեն տարի ինչ ահռելի քանակությամբ Կոկա Կոլա է արտադրվում ու եթե ճիճուներից ստանային հումքը ինչքան ճիճուներ պետք ա բազմացնեին


Որդերի մասին լսել եմ, որ ներկն են որդերից ստանում ու որդան կարմիր ա: Անձամբ իմ համար մեկ ա, որդից են ստանում, թե չէ:

----------


## Firegirl777

Կոկա-կոլան ստեղծվել է որպես բուժական միջոց այն ժամանակ երբ Ամերիկայում կոկայինը արգելված չէր, այնուհետև երբ արգելել են կոկայինը, այդ բույսը որից ստացվում է կոկայինը, և որը օգտագործվում է Կոլայի արտադրության մեջ, սկսեցին հատուկ մշակման ենթարկել, որի արդյունքում այդ բույսից հանվում էր կոկային բաղադրամասը, արդյունքում, Կոկա-կոլայի բաղադրությունը փոխվեց. Իսկ այժմ կարող եմ ավելին ասել, որ կոլա բույսը որը կիրառվում է կոլայի արտադրության մեջ, արդեն վերացման եզրին է, նշանակում է տրամաբանորեն այդ բույսը կոկա-կոլայի մեջ հիմա չի կարող լինել, և ստացվում է, որ այն պարունակում է սինթետիկ ավելացումներ…

----------


## Մանուլ

Պեպսին ավելի շատ չեմ սիրում, քան կոլան  :Jpit: : Կոլա որ լինի, կարող ա խմեմ, բայց պեպսի հաստատ չեմ խմի: Ու չեմ խմում ոչ թե նրա համար, որ վնաս ա, այլ ուղղակի դուրս չեն գալիս: Ֆասթֆուդն էլ ա վնաս, բայց ես սիրում եմ ու չեմ պատրաստվում հրաժարվել  :Jpit: :


 Ի դեպ, մի հատ նյութ դնեմ Կոլայի ու Պեպսիի մասին  :Smile: : 


*
 Coke vs. Pepsi*
Մարդկության պատմությունը հանրահայտ հակամարտությունների բազմաթիվ օրինակներ ունի: Ինչպես` հույներն ընդդեմ հռոմեացիների, Բարսելոնան ընդդեմ Ռեալի, Թոմն ընդդեմ Ջերրի և… Կոկան ընդդեմ Պեպսիի: Այս հակամարտությունն այնքան լեգենդար է և այնքան սկզբունքային, որքան բարու և չարի հավերժական պայքարը:
   Իհարկե, թե որն է բարին, և որն է չարը, կախված է յուրաքանչյուրի ճաշակից: Բայց այս երկու աշխարհահռչակ ընկերությունները` PepsiCo Inc-ը և   The Coca-Cola Company-ն, ջանք չեն խնայում մարդկանց Ճաշակն ու նախասիրություններն իրենց օգտին շրջելու համար:

*Ինչպես ծնվեց Կոկա-Կոլան:* Ատլանտացի դեղագործ Ջոն Փեմբերթոնը
բոլորովին էր չէր պատրաստվում իր դեղատանը վաճառվող լուծույթը /*այն պարունակում էր կոկաին` ստացված հարավամերիկյան կոկա թփի տերևներից, և կաֆեին` ստացված արևադարձային կոլա ծառի սերմերից*/  վաճառել որպես զովացուցիչ ըմպելիք, մինչև մի օր սարսափելի գլխացավով մի մարդ ներս մտավ և խնդրեց խմիչքը հենց տեղում շտապ խառնել սոդայաջրի հետ: 
   Այսպես սկիզբ դրվեց Կոկայի պատմությանը: 1986-ի մայիսի 8-ին Կոկա-Կոլան առաջին անգամ վաճառքի հանվեց:  Առաջին ութ ամիսների ընթացքում վաճառվեց օրական ընդամենը ինը օրինակ: Բայց երբ բազմաթիվ փորձերից հետո Էյզա Քենդլերը 1892 թվականին վերջապես ձեռք բերեց խմիչքն արտադրելու բացառիկ իրավունքը(Փեմբերթոնը Կոկայի բանաձևը վաճառել էր մի քանի հոգու, բայց Կոկա-Կոլա անունով ըմպելիք արտադրելու իրավունքը պատկանում էր միայն Փեմբերթոնի որդի Չարլին), ընկերությունը սկսեց բարգավաճել: Իհարկե, ճանապարհը կատարելապես հարթ չէր: 1890-ականներին մամուլն ու հասարակությունը սկսեց մեղադրել Կոկա-կոլային ըմպելիքի մեջ կոկային օգտագործելու համար: Դրանից հետո Կոկան սկսեց հյութի մեջ կոկայի չորացրած տերևներ օգտագործել, այլ ոչ թե թարմ, ինչպես առաջ, և խմիչքի հեղինակությունը սկսեց աճել երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով: Հիսուն տարի անց Կոկան արդեն համարվում էր ԱՄՆ-ի խորհրդանիշերից մեկը:


*
Ինչպես ծնվեց Պեպսի-Կոլան:* Պեպսին, ինչպես և Կոկան, ստեղծվել է դեղագործի կողմից 1890-ականներին: Ասում են` Հյուսիսային Կարոլինայի Նյու Բերն քաղաքի բնակիչ Քելեբ Բրեդհեմը իր տեղական մրցակիցներից մեկից գնել է «Պեպ Կոլա» անվանումը (pep անգլերեն խոսակցական լեզվով` Էներգիա, աշխուժություն) և այն դարձրել Պեպսի: Կա «Պեպսի» բառի ևս մեկ հանրահայտ մեկնաբանություն, ըստ որի PEPSI հապավումը բացվում է այսպես` Pay Every Pence to Save Israel`վճարիր յուրաքանչյուր փենս Իսրայելը փրկելու համար: Համաձայն այս տեսության` PepsiCo Inc-ն իրականում սիոնիստական կազմակերպություն է, որը մեծ գումարներ է ուղարկում Իսրայել: Տարբերակ էլ կա, որ Պեպսի անվանումը եկել է հունարենից. այն բժշկական տերմին է, որը նկարագրում է ստամոքսում ուտելիքի մարսողությունը կամ էլ մարսողության հետ կապված բարդությունները:
Թե այս տեսություններից որն է ճիշտ` հայտնի չէ, բայց PepsiCo Inc-ն  աշխարհի ամենամեծ ընկերություններից է և լուրջ մրցակցություն է ցույց տալիս Կոկա-Կոլային:

*Գովազդային պայքար:* Երկու հսկա բրենդների մրցակցությունը սկսվել է շատ վաղուց և շարունակվում է մինչ այսօր: Ոչ մեկը, ոչ մյուսը գումար չի խնայում ավելի լավ գովազդային հոլովակ նկարահանելու համար: Երկուսն էլ հրավիրում են համաշխարհային ճանաչում ունեցող աստղերի` երգիչների, մարզիկների` իրենց ըմպելիքը գովազդելու համար, չնայած PepsiCo Inc-ն ավելի շատ է կենտրոնացած աստղային հոլովակներ նկարահանելու վրա` Պեպսին ներկայացնելով որպես նոր սերնդի ընտրությունը: Ով ասես, որ չի նկարահանվել Պեպսիի հոլովակներում, և Ռեյ Չարլզն ու Մայքլ Ջեքսոնը, և ՙSpice Girls՚-ն ու Բրիթնի Սպիրզը, և Ռոնալդինյոն ու Բեքհեմը: Այս ցուցակը դեռ երկար կարելի է շարունակել` ավելացնելով Էլթոն Ջոնի, Սինդի Քրոուֆորդի, Թինա Թըրների, Ջենիֆեր Լոպեսի, Բյոնսեի, Լայնլ Րիչիի, Մադոննայի և ուրիշ աստղերի անուններ: 
  Որպես պատասխան` Կոկան հովանավորում է բոլոր հնարավոր և անհնարին սպորտային իրադարձությունները` Օլիմպիական խաղերը, ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնությունը, NBA –ը և NHL-ը և այլն: Ասում են, որ նույնիսկ Սանտա-Կլաուսը պայմանագիր ունի Կոկա-Կոլայի հետ. պարտավոր է կրել Կոկայի կարմիր ու սպիտակ գույները: Բայց իհարկե Սանտան վաղուց էր գտել իր ոճը:
 Մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացավ, երբ կատակերգու Դեյվ Չապելը նկարահանվեց և Կոկայի և Պեպսիի գովազդներում: Երբ նրան հարցրին թե իրականում  որն է նախընտրում, Չապելը պատասխանեց, որ նա ոչ մի տարբերություն չի զգում համի մեջ, բայց քանի որ վերջինն իրեն պեպսին է վճարել, ուրեմն այն ավելի համեղ է:


*Կոլային պատերազմներ:*The Coca-Cola Company-ն և  PepsiCo Inc-ն`այս երկու ՙերդվյալ թշնամիները՚, ամեն կերպ փորձում են գերազանցել միմյանց շուկայում և չեն խորշում նույնիսկ միմյանց վրա ցեխ շպրտելուց: 1929 թվականին Պեպսին 12 ունցիա քաշ ունեցող շշի գինը տասը սենթից իջեցրեց մինչև հինգ և ռադիոյով հեռարձակվող ուրախ գովազդային երգի մեջ չէր զլանում ակնարկել, որ Կոկան նույն գնով 6 ունցիա շիշ էր վաճառում:1970-80-ականներին մրցակցությունն ավելի թեժացավ: Հենց այս ժամանակահատվածն է պատմության մեջ մտել որպես կոլային պատերազմների շրջան:Փորձելով անցնել Կոկայից վաճառքի քանակով` Պեպսին սկսեց հանրախանութներում փորձեր անցկացնել, որը կոչվեց ՙՊեպսիի մարտահրավեր՚: Մարդկանց առաջարկում էին փորձել երկու ըմպելիք և ընտրել այն, որը նրանց դուր էր գալիս` առանց իմանալու, թե  որը որ ընկերության արտադրանքն է: Արդյունքում պարզվեց, որ այն մարդկանց հիսուն տոկոսը, որոնք ասել էին, թե Կոկան ավելի շատ են սիրում, ընտրել է Պեպսի: Պեպսիի վաճառքի չափերն արագորեն սկսեցին աճել: Սակայն վիճակագիրները մատնանշեցին հիսուն տոկոսի կասկածելի բնույթը և հայտարարեցին, որ այս փորձերն իրականում  ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն ուղղակի չի կարող տարբերել Կոկան Պեպսիից: Իր հերթին Կոկան մի քանի հոլովակներ նկարահանեց Պեպսիի հոլովակի նմանությամբ, որոնցից մեկում երկու շիմպազե որոշում էին, թե որ թենիսի գնդակն է ավելի մազմզոտ:
 1985-ին Կոկա- կոլան մեծ շուքով գովազդելուց հետո ներկայացրեց փոխված բանաձևով պատրաստված բացարձակապես նոր կոլանՙNew Coke՚-ը` ի պատասխանՙՊեպսիի մարտահրավերի՚ և… տապալվեց: Մարդիկ կարոտում էին Կոկայի հին համը: Հասարակության պահանջով Կոկան սկսեց արտադրել նախկին բանաձևով հյութեր ”Classic” անվանումով և նորից դարձավ շուկայի առաջատարը:
Կոլային պատերազմների հաջորդ ճակատամարտը տեղի ունեցավ 1990-ականներին վերջում: Պեպսին կատարեց «պատերազմի» ընթացքում իր ամենախելացի քայլը`«Պեպսիի իրերը» (Pepsi Stuff) ակցիան: Մարդկանց առաջարկում էր խմել Պեպսի և հավաքել միավորներ, որոնք կարող էին փոխանակել «Պեպսիի ապրելաոճը» խորհրդանշող տարբեր իրերի հետ:
Ակցիան աննախադեպ հաջողություն ունեցավ. կասնյակ միլիոնավոր գնորդներ մասնակցեցին դրան: Պեպսին գերազանցեց Կոկային 1996 թվականին Օլիմպիական խաղերի ժամանակ, որոնք անցկացվում էին Կոկայի «հայրենի քաղաքում»` Ատլանտայում, և որոնց հովանավորը հանդիսանում էր հենց Կոկա-Կոլան: Կոկան ու Պեպսին կոլային պատերազմը  շարունակում են նաև հիմա. Պեպսին սկսել է "Pepsi Stuff" -ը, իսկ Կոկան ձեռնարկել է նմանատիպ "Coke Rewards" («Կոկայի մրցանակներ») ակցիա: Կոկան սկսել է վաճառվել ոչ միայն «ՄակԴոնալդսում», այլ նաև "Subway"-ում` ֆասթ-ֆուդի մեկ այլ խանութների ցանցում, որն այսօր ավելի մեծ է, քան ՄակԴոնալդսը, և առաջ միայն Պեպսի էր վաճառում: Ընդհանրապես Կոկան ու Պեպսին աշխատում են քիչ դուրս գալ դեմ առ դեմ: Վաճառակետերի հետ պայմանագիր կնքելիս երկուսն էլ միշտ ձգտում են հասնել համաձայնության, որ նույն կետը չի վաճառի հակառակորդի արտադրանքը` չնայած հաճախ ստիպված են լինում դատարանի որոշումով հանել այս կետը պայմանագրից:
 Բայց ինչքան էլ  երկու ընկերությունները մրցակցեն, այնուամենայնիվ, փորձում են պահպանել «ազնիվ խաղի» օրենքները` իչքան հնարավոր է:Այդ պատճառով էլ երբ Coca-Cola Company –ի աշխատակիցներից մեկը զանգահարեց PepsiCo Inc  և հայտարարեց, որ պատրաստ է որոշակի վարձատրության դիմաց Պեպսիին հանձնել Կոկայի նոր ըմպելիքի բանաձևը, Պեպսիի ներկայացուցիչները նրան ժամադրելուց հետո այդ մասին   անմիջապես հայտնեցին Կոկայի իրենց  գործընկերներին: Երբ «դավաճանը» եկավ  հանդիպման, նրան գրկաբաց դիմավորեց ոստիկանությունը, այլ ոչ թե Պեպսիի` երջանկությունից փայլող աչքերով աշխատակիցները, ինչպես նա սպասում էր:


Ինչ է կատարվում այսօր: Պեպսին և Կոկան դեռ շարունակում են մրցակցել ոչ միայն զովացուցիչ ըմպելիքների, այլ նաև ֆասթ-ֆուդի, ջրերի ու բազմաթիվ այլ ապրանքատեսակների արտադրությամբ: Մասնագետների կարծիքով Կոկա- Կոլան և Պեպսի-Կոլան Միացյալ Նահանգներում գրեթե հավասար մրցակիցներ են, սակայն աշխարհի ուրիշ երկրներում Կոկա-կոլոնիզացիան /գաղութացումը/ աչքի է զարնում: Չնայած կան որոշակի տարածաշրջաններ, որտեղ պեպսին առաջինն է: Հնդկաստանում Կոկան զիջում է ոչ միայն Պեպսիին, այլ նաև տեղական արտադրողներից մեկին: Ի դեպ, մի ժամանակ նույնիսկ արգելվել է Կոկան Հնդկաստան ներմուծել, քանի որ այդ երկրի օրենքներով չէր կարելի երկիր ներկրել անհայտ բաղադրությամբ ապրանք, իսկ The Coca Cola Company-ն բնականաբար հրաժարվեց բացահայտել իրենց բանաձևը, որը մեծ առևտրական գաղտնիք է: Բանաձևի օրիգինալը պահվում է Ատլանտիայի "Sun Trust" բանկում:
«Առասպելի» համաձայն` միայն տնօրեններից երկուսը կարող են մուտք գործել պահոց, և նրանցից յուրանքաչյուրը գիտի բանաձևի կեսը: Ճշմարտությանն այն ամբողջությամբ գիտեն, բայց չեն պատրաստվում բարձրաձայնել: Այնպես որ, ավելի շուտ Հնդկաստանը փոխեց օրենքները, քան Կոկան հանձնեց բանաձևը: Խնդիրներ են առաջացել նաև Իսրայելի հետ. այստեղ Կոկան ներկայացրել է բաղադրիչների մի հսկա ցուցակ, որտեղ ներառված էին և’ ըմպելիքի մաս կազմող նյութերը, և’ բազմաթիվ այլ նյութեր, և ամեն ինչ հարթել է:
Կանադայի Ֆրանսախոս համայնքում նույնպես Պեպսին են նախընտրում: Անգլիաղոսները նրանց նույնիսկ արհամարանքով «պեպսի» են  անվանում: 
Ռուսաստանում այժմ գերակշռում են Կոկա նախընտրողները, բայց Խորհրդային Միության ժամանակներում առաջնությունը Պեպսիին էր պատկանում, քանի որ սառը պատերազմի ընթացքում արտասահմանյամ արտադրանքից միայն Պեպսին էր ներմուծվում ԽՍՀՄ: Փոխարենը PepsiCo Inc -ն արևմուտք էր արտահանում "Столичная" օղին: Ինչպես Կոկան Կոկա-կոլոնիզացիայի շնորհիվ դարձավ մշակույթային խորհրդանիշ, այնպես էլ Պեպսին խորհրդանիշ դարձավ` շնորհիվ «Պեպսիտրոյկայի»` Խորհրդային Միության հետ ունեցած  կապերի:

P.S. Մինչ այսօր դեռ շարունակվում են բանավեճերը, թե որ ըմպելիքն է ավելի համեղ: Մի մասը կտրականապես հրաժարվում է երկուսից էլ` համոզված, որ այդ ըմպելիքները մահացու վտանգավոր են կյանքի համար՝ չնայած պաշտոնապես գազավորված ըմպելիքի վնասակարության մասին որևէ հայտարարություն չի եղել: Շատերը պնդում են, որ Կոկյի ու Պեպսիի միջև բացարձակապես տարբերություն չկա, և Կոկայի առավելությունը բացատրվում է միայն առավել հայտնի բրենդով, մյուսները տաքացած պաշտպանում են PepsiCo–ն կամ The Coca-Cola Company–ն` համոզված, որ իրենք մի ումպով էլ կարող են տարբերել իրենց սիրելի ըմպելիքը մյուսից:
  Աշխարհը դեռ բաժանված է կարմիրի ու կապույտի:

*
Պեպսիի գովազդային կարգախոսներից մի քանիսը.*

Յուրաքանչյուր եղանակ Պեպսիի եղանակն է:
Շփվի’ր, Պեպսի խմիր:
Պեպսի` իրենց երիտասարդ զգացողների համար:
Դուք դեռ երկար ժամանակ ունեք ապրելու, Պեպսին ձեզ շատ բան ունի տալու:
Պեպսի` նոր սերնդի ընտրությունը: (Գովազդը նկարահանված է Մայքլ Ջեքսոնի մասնակցությամբ, որը ներկայացնում է ՙԲիլլի Ջին՚ երգի նոր տարբերակը):
Մենք համ ունենք: (Գովազդ Թինա Թըրների մասնակցությամբ):
Դու ճիշտ /ըմպելիքն/ ես գնել, փոքրիկս, օհ, ուհ (երգում է Ռեյ Չարլզը):
Երիտասարդ եղի’ր, զվարճացի’ր, Պեպսի խմի’ր:
Ուրիշ ոչինչ Պեպսի չէ:
Պեպսի. ոչ մի պաշտոնական բան:
Ավելի երջանիկ: Փորձիր այն, ինչը հավերժ երիտասարդ է:

----------

Enigmatic (03.03.2010), h.s. (04.03.2010), Minerva (04.03.2010), One_Way_Ticket (03.03.2010), Yevuk (04.03.2010), Հայկօ (03.03.2010)

----------


## Benadad

ինչքան ,որ գիտեմ շատ վնասակար է մարդու օրգանիզմի համար,այդպես չէ՞

----------


## VisTolog

> ինչքան ,որ գիտեմ շատ վնասակար է մարդու օրգանիզմի համար,այդպես չէ՞


այդպես չէ.

----------

Minerva (04.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> այդպես չէ.


Ի՞նչ իմացար։

----------


## Elmo

> Ժող, բայց ձեր օրգանիզմը միսա չէ՞, ձեր ստամոքսը հաստատ մածունից չի, չէ՞թե՞ հա


Հաջորդ գրառումները չեմ կարդում:
Եղոյան ջան, քուրս էս ի՞նչ հակագիտական բաներ ես ասում: Ուրեմն իզուր ե՞մ քեզ էդքան շատ սիրում, որպես խելացի աղջիկ: Լավ ա չասիր արյունը որ կաթում ա սեղանին, մակարդվում, քարանում ա, բա մարդու երակներում ինչի՞ չի քարանում:
Էն ռեակցիաները ինչ կատարվում են մահացած կենդանու մսի(թեկուզ և թարմ մսի) հետ, ուրեմն անպայման չի, որ կատարվեն աշխատող օրգանիզմում: Ստամոքսում 1000 տեսակի թթուներ, ֆերմենտներ ու չեզոքացնող նյութեր կան, որոնք բազմաթիվ ռեակցիաներ են կանխում:
Օրինակի համար վերցրու սովորական եփած սուրճը, լցրու տափակ ափսեի մեջ ու վրան մի ճաշի գդալ օղի լցրու: Կտեսնես ոնց ա եռում էդ սուրճը ու տաքանում: Եթե օղի խմած մարդը սուրճ խմելիս ստամոքսում էդպիսի ռեակցիա ունենար, տեղում ուշագնաց կլիներ: Բայց ստամոքսում էդ ռեակցիաները չեզոքանում են:

Կոկա կոլան կոֆեին(ու էլի մի քանի տեսակի գունանյութեր ու համի սիմուլյատորներ) պարունակող, գազավորված ըմպելիք է, որը շատ հանգիստ կարող է վախենալու փռփռել, կամ շիշը տրաքացնել, եթե իր հետ ակտիվ ռեակցիայի մեջ մտնող նյութ գցես մեջը: Սովորական Ջերմուկի մեջ սոդա գցի ավելի վախենալու կլինի: Նույնիսկ շիշը կտրաքի: Բայց ստամոքսում էդպիդի բաներ չեն լինում: Նունիսկ Ջերմուկով թան սարքելուց էլ ա վախենալու փռփուռներ առաջանում:

Լավ ա կարբիդ չեն գցում կոլայի մեջ ու նկարահանում, որ մադիկ վախենան: Գազով սոկ ա էլի: Բայց կոֆեինը չարաշահել չարժի: Ու ընդհանրապես սինթեթիկ ցանկացած ըմպելիք չի կարելի չարաշահել:
Ես կարամ մեծ վստահությամբ պնդեմ, որ Ֆետին ավելի թունավոր ա ու վտանգավոր քան կոլան: Էլ չեմ ասում պադվալներում զակատած 100 դրամանոց տարբեր տեսակի գազավորված սոկերը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.03.2010), Enigmatic (03.03.2010), h.s. (04.03.2010), Life (04.03.2010), Minerva (04.03.2010), Rammstein (04.03.2010), Ungrateful (03.03.2010), VisTolog (03.03.2010), Yeghoyan (04.03.2010), Yevuk (04.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.03.2010), Ձայնալար (04.03.2010), Մանուլ (03.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.03.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Ի միջի այլոց, բնական հյութերից շատերն էլ են ահավոր համի (որակի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում): Գերադասում եմ ֆանտա խմել, նույնիսկ կոլա, քան թե "Добрый" «բնական» հյութ :kanach_smile

----------

Rammstein (04.03.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ջրից լավ բան չկա:

----------

Yevuk (04.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ըստ իս Պեպսիի համն առավել հարուստ է: Մեջն ինչ որ հետաքրքիր արոմատ կա:
ԱՄՆ-ում եղած ժամանակ այսպես ասած "ծռվել էի" Dr. Pepperi վրա (քարկոծել չկա  :Jpit:  )

----------


## VisTolog

> Ի՞նչ իմացար։





> ինչքան ,որ գիտեմ շատ վնասակար է մարդու օրգանիզմի համար,այդպես չէ՞


ՇԱՏ վնասակարը երևի արդեն ստամքսի` որպես միս քայքայումը կլներ  :Jpit:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Հաջորդ գրառումները չեմ կարդում:
> Եղոյան ջան, քուրս էս ի՞նչ հակագիտական բաներ ես ասում: Ուրեմն իզուր ե՞մ քեզ էդքան շատ սիրում, որպես խելացի աղջիկ: Լավ ա չասիր արյունը որ կաթում ա սեղանին, մակարդվում, քարանում ա, բա մարդու երակներում ինչի՞ չի քարանում:


չէ Էլմօ ջան, իզուր չի :Blush: 
դրանից առաջ որ կարդայիր կիմանայիր ինչի եմ տենց գրել :Xeloq:  ու անկեղծ ասած էս էն ոլորտա(օրգանիզմ, մարդու մարմին ... նրանում կատարվող ռեակցիաները) որ ես ընդհանրապես գաղափար չունեմ,բան չեմ հասկանում, դրա համար չեմ պնդի իմ ասածը, ուղղակի ես վերևի գրածին էի պատասխանել ու ոչ այնքան հաջող ձևով :Blush: 


Բայց մեկա կոլան լավը չի, ու ոչ էլ մանավանդ մեր մոտ արտադրվող ցանկացած հյութ, լինի դա բնական, թե գազավորված, այ սրան ծանոթ եմ, ու լավ գիտեմ ինչպես է արտադրվում, տեսել եմ ու ավելի լավա չասեմ: 
Շարունակեք խմել ինչ սիրում եք, սենց բաներին որ նայեք սկի ջուր չեք խմի:

----------


## Minerva

> Մի երկու բան էլ ասեմ:
> 
> Կոկա Կոլայում կոկային չկա: Օրիգինալ ռեցեպտում կոկային եղել է (շատ չնչին քանակությամբ, որը չէր կարող որևէ ազդեցություն թողնել մարդու վրա: Ի դեպ այդ թվերին կոկայինն ու հերոինը տարածված էր որպես դեղամիջոց, դեղատներում առանց ռեցեպտի կարող էիք կոկային ու հերոյին գնել), սակայն 1903թ-ից սկսած սկսեցին արտադրել Կոկա-Կոլա արդեն առանց կոկայինի:
> 
> Կոկա Կոլայում կա կաֆեյին, սակայն շատ փոքր քանակությամբ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է այն բամբասանքին, իբր թե Թուրքիայի կառավարությունը ստացել էր Կոկա Կոլայի բաղադրությունը ու իբր թե Կոկա Կոլան պատրաստվում է ճիճուներից, նույնպես բացարձակ սուտ է: Կոկա Կոլայի ռեցեպտը ոչ մի երկրի կառավարության չի ներկայացվել, բացի դրանից պատկերացրեք ամեն տարի ինչ ահռելի քանակությամբ Կոկա Կոլա է արտադրվում ու եթե ճիճուներից ստանային հումքը ինչքան ճիճուներ պետք ա բազմացնեին 
> 
> Մի խոսքով ասածս ինչ ա, Կոլա սիրում եմ, խմում ու դեռ կխմեմ: Իմ կարծիքով եթե չափավոր քանակությամբ օգտագործեք ոչ մի վնաս էլ չի տա, կյանքում Կոկա Կոլայից շատ ավելի վնասակար բաներ էլ են լինում


Բայց կարծեմ հիմա էլ են կոկային լցնում, ուղղակի ոչ թե թարմ, այլ չորացրած:  :Smile:  Իսկ էդ ճիճուների պահը համաձայն եմ, որ անհեթեթ ա: Բաղադրատոմս ն էլ հույժ գաղտնի ա, բայց կան երկերներ, որտեղ չի թույլատրվում անհայտ բաղադրությամբ ապրանք ներկրել: Էդ դեպքում, եթե չեմ սխալվում, Կոլան մի երակար ցանկ ա ներկայացնում, որտեղ տարբեր նյութեր են նշված` ներառյալ Կոլայի բաղադրիչները,ու համոզում, որ ոչ մի վնասակար բան էլ չկա:  շատ վատ բաներ եմ լսել Կեշոլայի մասին` ոսկորներն աքայքայում, էս աանում էն ա անում, բայց ոչ մի պաշտոնական զեկույց չկա Կոլայի վնասկարության մասին: Ինչն էլ անսահաման քանակությամբ օգտագործես, պարզ ա, վնաս կտա:
Բայց նույնիսկ եթե պարզվի, որ Կոլան իրոքվնասակար ա, մեկ ա` չեմ հրաժարվի: Սիրում եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բայց կարծեմ հիմա էլ են կոկային լցնում, ուղղակի ոչ թե թարմ, այլ չորացրած:


Չէ, դա ոչ թե կոկային է, այլ կոկա: Կոկան արևադարձային բույս է, որից երկարատև մշակման արդյունքում ստանում են կոկային: Իսկ կոկա-կոլայի մեջ կոկային չկա, այդ բույսի տերևները այնպես են մշակում, որ կոկայինի պարունակությունը դուրս է գալիս  :Smile:  Չնայած չեմ կարծում, որ հիմա կոկա կոլան կոկայի տերևներից են պատրաստwum, երևի սինթետիկ ճանապարհով են ստանում, որովհետև կոկան աճում է հարավային Ամերիկայի երկրներում, իսկ դրա ներկրումն ու մշակումը շատ թանկ կնստեր Կոկա-Կոլայի վրա:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է գույնին, այն սովորական կարամելի գույն է, որը շատ ավելի էժան ու ձեռնտու է ստանալ սինթեթիկ ճանապարհով, քան ինչ-որ ճիճուներից  :Smile:

----------

Minerva (04.03.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Կոլա ու ցանկացած տեսակի գազավորված հյութ չեմ խմում / բացառությամբ ջերմուկ /, բայց կոլայի համով կոնֆետ շատ եմ սիրում:  :Love:

----------


## VisTolog

> Շարունակեք խմել ինչ սիրում եք, սենց բաներին որ նայեք սկի ջուր չեք խմի:


 ես կասեի երևանի ջուրը կոլայից ավելի վնասակարա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ըստ իս Պեպսիի համն առավել հարուստ է: Մեջն ինչ որ հետաքրքիր արոմատ կա:
> ԱՄՆ-ում եղած ժամանակ այսպես ասած "ծռվել էի" Dr. Pepperi վրա (քարկոծել չկա  )


Ես Պեպսիի, Կոկա-Կոլայի ու R.C. Cola-ի համը իրարից չեմ տարբերում: Եթե իրար հետևից երեքից էլ փորձեմ միգուցե տարբերությունը կզգամ - Պեպսիի քաղցրությունը ավելի քիչ է, բայց եթե առանց իմանալու խմեմ, չեմ հասկանա, թե ինչ է խմածս: 

Իսկ այ Dr. Pepper չեմ սիրում, ինչ-որ արոմատ ունի հետը, որը ինձ դուր չի գալիս:

----------


## Life

> Իսկ այ Dr. Pepper չեմ սիրում, ինչ-որ արոմատ ունի հետը, որը ինձ դուր չի գալիս:


Կծվի համն ա :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------


## ministr

> Ես Պեպսիի, Կոկա-Կոլայի ու R.C. Cola-ի համը իրարից չեմ տարբերում: Եթե իրար հետևից երեքից էլ փորձեմ միգուցե տարբերությունը կզգամ - Պեպսիի քաղցրությունը ավելի քիչ է, բայց եթե առանց իմանալու խմեմ, չեմ հասկանա, թե ինչ է խմածս: 
> 
> Իսկ այ Dr. Pepper չեմ սիրում, ինչ-որ արոմատ ունի հետը, որը ինձ դուր չի գալիս:


Պեպսիի ու Կոլայի համերը ԱՄՆ-ում եմ սկսել տարբերել, երբ որ օրեկան մի 10 բանկա խմում էի  :Smile:  Հիմա գիշերվա կեսին զարթնացնեն, տենց քնաթաթախ էլ տան խմեմ միանգամից կասեմ որը որնա  :Smile: 
Dr. Pepperը ստեղ չեմ խմել չգիտեմ ինչ համիա, բայց ընդեղ ոնց որ վատ չէր  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Բացարձակ չեմ խմում, ընդհանրապես... ոչ թե, որովհետև ինձ զոռով ստիպել եմ /ուրիշ շատ բաներ կան, որ պետք ա զոռով ստիպեմ չուտել, չեմ կարողանում/ այլ որովհետև ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում գիտակցաբար մեջս մի բան լցնել, որը բացառձակ թույն ա... հիմա ինձ շատ ավելի հաճելի ա մի կանաչ բան ուտել, կամ գազարի, խնձորի, նարնջի թարմ հյութ քամել խմել, քան ուրիշ ցանկացած արհեստական համով մի բան։ Հաճույքը անհամեմատելի ա... միանգամից զգում ես, ոնց ես առույգանում, մի տեսակ էներգիայով ու վիտամիններով լցվում  :Jpit:   իսկ կոլա խմելուց հետո քունդ սկսում ա տանել, դմբրած էշացած վիճակի մեջ ես ընկնում  :Bad: 

համ էլ, էնքան հետաքրքիր ա... եթե մեկնումեկիդ լցնեն մի բաժակ ջուր ու մեջը 0.01 գրամ մկնդեղ /թույն/ ու ասեն ամեն օր խմի, ու հաստատ իմանաս, որ էդ մկնդեղը մի մի հինգ տարվա մեջ կուտակվելու ա օրգանիզմում, լյարդում ու պատճառ դառնա մահվան, կխմեք էդ մկնդեղով ջուրը՞
Հիմա նույնն էլ կոլան ա, ուղղակի մեջը մկնդեղի տեղը ուրիշ նյութեր են։ Տարբերությունը որն ա՞ որ մկնդեղը պաշտոնապես հայտարարվել ա թույն ու ավելի շուտ ա սպանում, իսկ կոլան հարուստ ձյաձյաները ռեկլամ են անում, որ շատ խմենք ու թաքցնում են, որ թունավոր ա՞

----------

Albus (04.03.2010), VisTolog (04.03.2010), Yevuk (06.03.2010), Մանուլ (05.03.2010), Ուլուանա (04.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Բացարձակ չեմ խմում, ընդհանրապես... ոչ թե, որովհետև ինձ զոռով ստիպել եմ /ուրիշ շատ բաներ կան, որ պետք ա զոռով ստիպեմ չուտել, չեմ կարողանում/ այլ որովհետև ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում գիտակցաբար մեջս մի բան լցնել, որը բացառձակ թույն ա... հիմա ինձ շատ ավելի հաճելի ա մի կանաչ բան ուտել, կամ գազարի, խնձորի, նարնջի թարմ հյութ քամել խմել, քան ուրիշ ցանկացած արհեստական համով մի բան։ Հաճույքը անհամեմատելի ա... միանգամից զգում ես, ոնց ես առույգանում, մի տեսակ էներգիայով ու վիտամիններով լցվում   իսկ կոլա խմելուց հետո քունդ սկսում ա տանել, դմբրած էշացած վիճակի մեջ ես ընկնում 
> 
> համ էլ, էնքան հետաքրքիր ա... եթե մեկնումեկիդ լցնեն մի բաժակ ջուր ու մեջը 0.01 գրամ մկնդեղ /թույն/ ու ասեն ամեն օր խմի, ու հաստատ իմանաս, որ էդ մկնդեղը մի մի հինգ տարվա մեջ կուտակվելու ա օրգանիզմում, լյարդում ու պատճառ դառնա մահվան, կխմեք էդ մկնդեղով ջուրը՞
> Հիմա նույնն էլ կոլան ա, ուղղակի մեջը մկնդեղի տեղը ուրիշ նյութեր են։ Տարբերությունը որն ա՞ որ մկնդեղը պաշտոնապես հայտարարվել ա թույն ու ավելի շուտ ա սպանում, իսկ կոլան հարուստ ձյաձյաները ռեկլամ են անում, որ շատ խմենք ու թաքցնում են, որ թունավոր ա՞


Հեսա կասեն, բայց Կոլան համովա էէէ...  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Դե նայած մարդու... իմ համար օրինակ սովորական ա... ոչ շատ համով ա, ոչ էլ անհամ ա...
ստից բան ա  :Jpit:  ավելի համով բաներ էլ կան աշխարհում...

ուղղակի ոնց որ հիմար սովորություն լինի, եղունգ կռծելու նման  :Jpit:  անօգուտ բան ա, բայց սովորություն ա դարձել...  
գոնե կարելի ա թան խմել։ Իմ համար օրինակ, թանը շատ ավելի համով ա քան կոլան, մանավանդ նենց ուտելիք կա, որ թանով շատ համով ա... ասենք, լամաջոն, կամ պեռաշկի՜ն...  :Nyam:

----------

Minerva (04.03.2010), VisTolog (04.03.2010), Yevuk (04.03.2010), Մանուլ (05.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ - խմել եմ, վերջերս նամանավանդ շատ, քանզի համբուրգերների հետ արժե մենակ կոլա խմել, իսկ ես վերջերս համբուրգերներ շատ կուտեմ: Վստահ եմ, որ առողջական տեսակետից շատ ավելի առողջ եմ կոլա-ին ՈՉ ասող մարդկանց մեծամասնությունից: մարմնի ընդհանուր տեսքից էլ չեմ գանգատվում:
Խմել թե չխմել - զուտ ճաշակի հարցա: Ըստ ինձ համով լինելուց բացի նույնիսկ առողջարարա:
Իսկ նույն հարուստ ձյաձյաները եթե թունավոր բան գովազդեին, հարուստ ձյաձյաների հարուստ մրցակից ձյաձյաները /ասենք Պեպսի-ից/ քարը քարին չէին թողի հարուստ ձյաձյաների բիզնեսից:

----------


## Yevuk

Ես ինքս Կոլային շատ նեյտրալ եմ նայում: Կարող եմ և հաճույքով խմել, և կարող եմ չխմել: Ավելի շատ նախընտրում եմ բնական հյութեր, բայց գիտեմ, որ ինչ հիմա արտադրում են, հաստատ Կոլայից լավը չի: Բայց մի բան կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, որ բոլոր տեսակի ապրանքներ արտադրողները շատ բան ունեն սովորելւու Կոլայից էլ, Պեպսիից էլ: Նրանց գովազդները և մարքեթինգային քաղաքականությունը շատ հետաքրքքիր և ուսանելի է: Շատ ցանկալի կլիներ, որ տեղական արտադրողները ավելի խորությամբ ուսումնասիրեին Կոլայի ու Պեպսիի մարքեթինգային քաղաքականութունները և փորձեին, ինչու ոչ, մի բանով էլ նմանվել նրանց:  :Smile:

----------

Minerva (04.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Թե Կոլայի, թե Պեպսիի մարքետինգային ռազմավարությունը շատ խորը ուսումնասիրվում է յուրաքանչյուր խելքը գլխին մարքետինգային դասագրքում, յուրաքանչյուր խելքը գլխին մարքետինգի դասախոսի կողմից: Ընդ որում արտադրանքի շատ խիստ ստուգվող որակը այդ ռազմավարության կարևոր բաղկացուցիչ մասերից է:

----------

Yevuk (04.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե նայած մարդու... իմ համար օրինակ սովորական ա... ոչ շատ համով ա, ոչ էլ անհամ ա...
> ստից բան ա  ավելի համով բաներ էլ կան աշխարհում...
> 
> ուղղակի ոնց որ հիմար սովորություն լինի, եղունգ կռծելու նման  անօգուտ բան ա, բայց սովորություն ա դարձել...  
> գոնե կարելի ա թան խմել։ Իմ համար օրինակ, թանը շատ ավելի համով ա քան կոլան, մանավանդ նենց ուտելիք կա, որ թանով շատ համով ա... ասենք, լամաջոն, կամ պեռաշկի՜ն...


 միգուցե խմում ենք ոչ թե համային զգացողությունների, այլ նրա` մեծ համբավ ունենալու պատճառով  :Think:

----------


## Minerva

> միգուցե խմում ենք ոչ թե համային զգացողությունների, այլ նրա` մեծ համբավ ունենալու պատճառով


շատ հնարավոր ա: Էդ դեպքում հալալ ա իրանց, որ կարողանում են էդ ձևի գովազդել:

----------

Yevuk (04.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Չէ, ժողովուրդ, եկեք մենք՝ հայերս, վերջապես հասկանանք, որ վատ բան անողին երբեք հալալ չի...
դաժը եթե ինքը շատ շուստրի ա գտնվել, սաղիս հիպնոսացրել ա, խաբել ա, իրան ՀԱԼԱԼ չի...

Լեո, գիտես, այսօր առողջ լինելը եւ հիվանդության սիմպտոմներ չունենալը դեռ չի ապահովագրում ապագայում հիվանդ չլինելուց... ուղղակի օրգանիզմդ դեռ մի կերպ դիմադրում ա... բա գամբուրգերները...  :Shok:  Ես քո տեղը այդքան հպարտությամբ չէի գրի, որ համբուրգեր եմ ուտում մի հատ էլ վրաից կոլա...
ու ընդհանրապես, լավ չի կոլա խմելը պրոպագանդելը... կարողա մեկի վրա ազդում ա, մեկի վրա չէ... շատ մարդիկ ասում են՝ հա ես սաղ կյանքս խմում եմ ու բան չի լինում, իսկ մեկ ուրիշն էլ հենց էս պահին գաստրոէնտերոլոգի մոտ նստած դարդերն ա պատմում, կամ ստամոքսի ցավից մեռնում ա, կամ էլ օպերացիոն սեղանին դանակի տակ պառկած ա, ու էդ ամենի հետևանքը ուղղակիորեն վնասակար ուտելիք–խմելիքն ա... հա, ճիշտ ա, էդ մարդիկ հենց հիմա չեն կարա գան ասեն – տես, իսկ ես էլ խմում եմ կոլա, ու վադ եմ... :Angry2: 

Հա մեր հարևան ռազմիկն էլ սաղ կյանք ծխել ա, խմել ա ... ու 100 տարի ապրել ա...
բայց մյուս կողմից էլ հարևան  գուգուշը էդ նույնը արել ա, ու 60 տարեկանում ահավոր հիվանդությւններից ա մեռել... հիմա ինչ իմանաս մեզնից որ մեկը որն ա՞՞՞

Նենց որ, ինչ անում եք, գոնե ձեզ արեք, իսկ ուրիշներին մի համոզեք, որ կոլա խմելը ու վնասակար ուտելիքներ ուտելը նորմալ ա

----------

Ուլուանա (04.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չէ, ժողովուրդ, եկեք մենք՝ հայերս, վերջապես հասկանանք, որ վատ բան անողին երբեք հալալ չի...


Իրանք ոչ մի վատ բան չեն անում: Վաճառում են ըմպելիք, որը առողջության վրա զուտ նեյտրալ ազդեցություն ունի: Ըմպելիքը համովա ու լավը, դրա համար էլ վաճառվումա - մարդիկ էդքան հիմար չեն, որ ակնհայտորեն անհամ բան խմեն - ինչա գովազդը լավնա:




> դաժը եթե ինքը շատ շուստրի ա գտնվել, սաղիս հիպնոսացրել ա, խաբել ա, իրան ՀԱԼԱԼ չի...


Սպառողին որևէ կերպ խաբելը հետապնդվումա օրենքով: Իհարկե Հայաստանում կարողա և այդպես չի, բայց ԿոկաԿոլան մենակ հայկական կորպորացիա չի:




> Լեո, գիտես, այսօր առողջ լինելը եւ հիվանդության սիմպտոմներ չունենալը դեռ չի ապահովագրում ապագայում հիվանդ չլինելուց... ուղղակի օրգանիզմդ դեռ մի կերպ դիմադրում ա... բա գամբուրգերները...  Ես քո տեղը այդքան հպարտությամբ չէի գրի, որ համբուրգեր եմ ուտում մի հատ էլ վրաից կոլա...


Դու միգուցե չհավատաս, բայց համբուրգերներն անհավատալի համով ու առողջարար են: Իսկ մի կերպ դիմադրող օրգանիզմը օրական միջին երկու ժամ ֆիզիկական վարժությունա անում:




> իսկ մեկ ուրիշն էլ հենց էս պահին գաստրոէնտերոլոգի մոտ նստած դարդերն ա պատմում,


Եթե կարողանա ապացուցի, որ դարդերը միայն և միայն Կոլաից են, կկարանա Կոլաին դատի տա ու շատ շատ հարուստ մարդ դառնա:




> հա, ճիշտ ա, էդ մարդիկ հենց հիմա չեն կարա գան ասեն – տես, իսկ ես էլ խմում եմ կոլա, ու վադ եմ...


Մարդիկ վատ են, որովհետեվ թքած ունեն սեփական օրգանիզմի ու մարմնի վրա, ու կոմպենսացնում են սեփական թքած ունենալը իրենց կարծիքով վնասակար սնունդից խուսափելով:

Նենց որ - Կոլա խմելը ու իբրև թե վնասակար ուտելիքները ոչ միայն նորմալա, այլև համեղ, իսկ նորմալ բալանսավորված ռացիոնի կազմում /կանաչի, մրգեր, բանջարեղեն, միս և այլն/ - նույնիսկ առողջարար:

----------


## ministr

> Դու միգուցե չհավատաս, բայց համբուրգերներն անհավատալի համով ու առողջարար են:


 :Shok:  :Shok: 
Ի հաշիվ նրան, որ անհայտ ծագման մսից են պատրաստված անհայտ բաղադրությամբ յուղերի կիրառմամբ և քանի որ դա ուտում ես շտապելուց.. հետո էլ վրայից կոլա ես խմում որ թունավոր նյութերով քայքայի գոնե տենց մարսվի  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Ժող, հիմա ինչի՞ եք ամեն բան կոլայի հետ համեմատում: :Smile: 
Բնականաբար կոլայից շատ ավելի լավ բաներ կան, բայց նաև կոլայից շատ ավելի վատ բաներ (оրինակ հայկական կոլան :LOL: ):

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ, ժողովուրդ, եկեք մենք՝ հայերս, վերջապես հասկանանք, որ վատ բան անողին երբեք հալալ չի...
> դաժը եթե ինքը շատ շուստրի ա գտնվել, սաղիս հիպնոսացրել ա, խաբել ա, իրան ՀԱԼԱԼ չի...
> Նենց որ, ինչ անում եք, գոնե ձեզ արեք, իսկ ուրիշներին մի համոզեք, որ կոլա խմելը ու վնասակար ուտելիքներ ուտելը նորմալ ա


Անի ջան էլի ջղայնացել ե՞ս: Կոկա Կոլան նորմալ իրավական համակարգ ունեցող երկրում քեզ դատի կտար գրածներիդ համար ու սաղ կյանքդ չէիր կարա տուգանքը վճարեիր: Շատերն են ասել Կոլան թույն ա ու դատարանի որոշմամբ մեծ տուգանք են վճարել: Տենց վստահ մի ասա թույն ա, որովհետև Կոլայի ֆորմուլան ոչ ոք չգիտի, իսկ լաբորատոր ոչ մի անալիզ դեռ թույն չի հայտնաբերել մեջը: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ուրիշներին համոզելուն, ասեմ որ հիմա դու ուզում ես համոզել չխմել, իսկ մենք՝ կոլա խմողներս ասում ենք, որ թույն չի, ոչ էլ նարկոտիկ ա, բայց խմելու որոշումը թողնում ենք մարդկանց:

----------


## ministr

Վազգեն ջան, ծխելը կարողա օգտակարա որ չեն արգելել? Էն որ Ֆիլիպ Մորիսի դեմ բան չես կարա անես (չնայած որոշ մարդիկ լավ էլ արել են) դա չի նշանակում որ Մալբորոն շատ օգտակար ու նույնիսկ առողջարար բանա:
Հոլանդիայում դաժե ուռելնա թույլատրված ու ազատ վաճառքա:

----------

*e}|{uka* (04.03.2010), One_Way_Ticket (04.03.2010), Ուլուանա (04.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> որ անհայտ ծագման մսից են պատրաստված անհայտ բաղադրությամբ յուղերի կիրառմամբ


Օգտագործվում է տավարի միս, հնարավորա թեթև սօյայի ավելացումներով:
Հակառակ դեպքում մաքդոնալդսը կսնանկանար սպառողի իրավունքները պաշտպանող փաստաբաններին փող տալով - ավելի էժանա նորմալ մսից բուրգերներ ծախել:
Իսկ այն փաստը, որ նույն մաքդոնալդսի մրցակիցները հոգիներն կծախեին ինչա կարանաին ապացուցեին, որ մաքդոնալդսը սպառողին խաբումա, առավել ևս ստիպումա իրանց խիստ լինել մսի որակի նկատմամբ: 




> և քանի որ դա ուտում ես շտապելուց..


Ես երբեք շտապելով չեմ ուտում /ինչը չի կարելի ասել մի շարք ուրիշ բաների մասին/:




> Վազգեն ջան, ծխելը կարողա օգտակարա որ չեն արգելել?


Ծխախոտների տուփի վրա շաաաաատ մեծ տառերով գրածա, որ ծխախոտներն վնասակար են: Իրանք բարի սրտից էդ չեն գրել, իրանց դա ստիպել են, որ չկարողանան սպառողին թյուրիմացության մեջ քցել: Քեզ ոչ մեկ չի խաբում - առ, ծխի, հետո մեզ մի ասա, որ չէինք զգուշացրել: Բայց Կոլան և ծխախոտը - տաաարբեր կատեգորիաներ են:




> Հոլանդիայում դաժե ուռելնա թույլատրված ու ազատ վաճառքա:


Ի դեպ, մարիհուանայի մեջ վնասաբեր նյութերը ստանդարտ ծխախոտից քիչ են: Ու ես հլը չեմ լսել, որ մարիհուանա ծխող մարդիկ տվին Հոլանդիան ավիրին, կամ որ Հոլանդիայում կյանքի տևողությունը իջավ - ընդհակառակը, տուրիզմի զարգացմանը օգնող երևույթա:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգեն ջան, ծխելը կարողա օգտակարա որ չեն արգելել? Էն որ Ֆիլիպ Մորիսի դեմ բան չես կարա անես (չնայած որոշ մարդիկ լավ էլ արել են) դա չի նշանակում որ Մալբորոն շատ օգտակար ու նույնիսկ առողջարար բանա:
> Հոլանդիայում դաժե ուռելնա թույլատրված ու ազատ վաճառքա:


Սիգարետի տուփի վրա հսկայական տառերով գրված ա "Ծխելը առաջացնում է թոքերի քաղցկեղ", "ծխելը վնասակար է առողջությանը" "ծխելը կրճատում է մարդու կյանքը", իսկ Կոկա կոլայի վրա նման բան գրված չի: Զգուշացում կա գրած, որ չարաշահել չի կարելի ու վերջ:
Դու Ֆիլիպ Մորիսին ինչու՞մ պետք ա մեղադրես, եթե մարդը եքա տառերով(սիգարետի տուփի 25 տոկոսի չափ) գրել ա, որ դա թույն ա: Մոստից թռնելն էլ արգելված չի, բայց մահացու ա, ուրեմն Կոլան էլ ա մահացու՞:

Լիքը վնասակար ըմպելիքներ ու ուտելիքներ կան, բայց ոչ մեկի շուրջ էսքան հիստերիա չի բարձրանում: Պարզապես Կոլան լիքը փող ա աշխատում ու քանի տարի ա աշխարհի ամենաթանկ բրենդն ա, դրա համար էլ որոշ մարդիկ ուզում են մի բան պոկած լինեն: Մարդկանց տուտուզը մռմռում ա, դրա համար էլ հակագովազդ են անում, դուք էլ դրել հավատում եք: Մի քիչ ազատ մտածեք: Կոլան նույնքան վնասակար ա ինչքան սովորական լիմոնադը: Հալա փորձի օրեկան 2 լիտր լիմոնադ խմի, տենամ չի ազդի՞ օրգանիզմիդ վրա:
Կարող ա լիմոնադից 10-15 մարդ ա մահացել, բայց դրա վրա էդքան շուխուր չի բարձրանում, բայց հերիք ա մի հատ կոֆեինից ալերգիայով մարդ կոլայից վատանա ու մինչև վարդապետի խազը կկողցնեն կեթա: Որովհետև լիմոնադի ցեխին դատի տալը շահավետ չի, իսկ Կոլան իր բրենդի նկատմամբ զգայուն ա ու ամեն ինչ կանի, որ բրենդը չտուժի: 67 միլիարդ դոլլար արժի մենակ Կոկա Կոլա բրենդը: Դու պատկերացնում ե՞ս քանի հոգի են ուզում էդ "տորթից կծեն":

----------


## ministr

> Սիգարետի տուփի վրա հսկայական տառերով գրված ա "Ծխելը առաջացնում է թոքերի քաղցկեղ", "ծխելը վնասակար է առողջությանը" "ծխելը կրճատում է մարդու կյանքը", իսկ Կոկա կոլայի վրա նման բան գրված չի: Զգուշացում կա գրած, որ չարաշահել չի կարելի ու վերջ:
> Դու Ֆիլիպ Մորիսին ինչու՞մ պետք ա մեղադրես, եթե մարդը եքա տառերով(սիգարետի տուփի 25 տոկոսի չափ) գրել ա, որ դա թույն ա: Մոստից թռնելն էլ արգելված չի, բայց մահացու ա, ուրեմն Կոլան էլ ա մահացու՞:
> 
> Լիքը վնասակար ըմպելիքներ ու ուտելիքներ կան, բայց ոչ մեկի շուրջ էսքան հիստերիա չի բարձրանում: Պարզապես Կոլան լիքը փող ա աշխատում ու քանի տարի ա աշխարհի ամենաթանկ բրենդն ա, դրա համար էլ որոշ մարդիկ ուզում են մի բան պոկած լինեն: Մարդկանց տուտուզը մռմռում ա, դրա համար էլ հակագովազդ են անում, դուք էլ դրել հավատում եք: Մի քիչ ազատ մտածեք: Կոլան նույնքան վնասակար ա ինչքան սովորական լիմոնադը: Հալա փորձի օրեկան 2 լիտր լիմոնադ խմի, տենամ չի ազդի՞ օրգանիզմիդ վրա:
> Կարող ա լիմոնադից 10-15 մարդ ա մահացել, բայց դրա վրա էդքան շուխուր չի բարձրանում, բայց հերիք ա մի հատ կոֆեինից ալերգիայով մարդ կոլայից վատանա ու մինչև վարդապետի խազը կկողցնեն կեթա: Որովհետև լիմոնադի ցեխին դատի տալը շահավետ չի, իսկ Կոլան իր բրենդի նկատմամբ զգայուն ա ու ամեն ինչ կանի, որ բրենդը չտուժի: 67 միլիարդ դոլլար արժի մենակ Կոկա Կոլա բրենդը: Դու պատկերացնում ե՞ս քանի հոգի են ուզում էդ "տորթից կծեն":


Կոլայի տուփի վրա առհասարակ բան չի գրած թե մեջն ինչ կա: Կիսատ-պռատ գրածն էլ լրիվ հերիքա, որ քիմիական անալիզը ցույց տա թե ինչ օգտակար բանա իրենից ներկայացնում: Ֆիլիպ Մորիսին ես չեմ մեղադրել, բայց ծխողներից ծատերն են դատի տվել ու դատը շահել` հաշվի առնեով վրի գրածը: Ու ինչ? Մոստը սարքածա, որ մադկանց տեղաշարժը հեշտացնի իսկ կոլան որ մարդկանց վրա փող աշխատեն, ընդ որում կախվածության մեջ գցելով:

Մյուս լիմոնադներն ով ասեց որ ավելի լավն են??? Նույն ք**ա: Թեման գրածա Կոլա կոլայի մասին ենք խոսում  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Մենակ Հայաստանում մարդ կարա Մարտի 4-ի Կոկա-Կոլա առնի` վրան գրած «Շնորհավոր Ամանոր…»:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ծնելիությունը Հոլանդիայում տարեց տարի նվազում է:


Յուրաքանչյուր ստատիստիկայի գոնե մեկ դասի նստած մարդ քեզ կասի, որ քո տվյալները չափից քիչ են որևէ հասուն եզրակացության գալու համար, քանի որ նույնիսկ ամենապրիմիտիվ ռեգրեսիայի համար քեզ պետքա երկու տարբեր տվյալների խումբ:
Ի դեպ, կարաս նայես Թաիլանդի ծնելիության տվյալները: Չնայած թունդ ու դաժան հակաթմրանյութային օրենքների, ծնելիությունը շատ ավելի դրամատիկա նվազել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից մի շեղվեք։ Երևանի ջրի համեղության, Հոլանդիայի համասեռամոլների, թմրանյութերի ու ծնելիության անկման մասին գրառումները ջնջվել են։ Թեմայից հետագա շեղումների համար արդեն կտուգանվեք։*

----------


## Leo Negri

> Օգտագործվումա գենետիկ փոփոխված կենդանու միս: Ու չզարմանաս եթե մեկ էլ պարզվի էդ համբուրգերի մսի տիրոջ տարիքը քոնինից 2 անգամ մեծա: Այսինքն տվյալ դեպքում, ոչ թե թարմ մորթած տավարի միսա, ոնց որ ուզում ես պատկերացնել, այլ սառած տավարի մումիայի միս: Ու մաքդոնալդսը մնացած ֆասթ ֆուդիստների հետ տասը տակ կռուտիտ ունեն էդ մսերի վրա: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ կռուտիտը լավացնումա մսի որակը: Նույն մեր շուկայում կա դրսից բերված հավի միս, որ ամեն մի բուդը մի տեղական հավի չափա: Ինչա եղել հավա էլիմ կիլոն էլ մի 2-3 անգամ էժան: Հլա էն հաստավիզ, հաստաքամակ, 16 կզակներով ամերիկացիներին նայի.. համբուրգերը ինչ դզող բանա չէ: Չնայած եթե վերցնում ես 5 հատ համբուրգեր ու մեկ հատ ԴԻԵՏԻԿ ԿՈԼԱ, ամեն ինչ ընկնումա տեղը


Օգտագործվումա նորմալ միս - մի հավատա քո էմոցիաների վրա ռեյտինգ ապահովող հեռուստածրագրերին:
Եթե դեմ ես մթերքի սառնարանային պահպանմանը` հրաժարվի սեփական սառնարանից, կեր միայն թարմ չսառեցված մթերք:
Ամերիկացիները - համենայն դեպս ով կոնկրետ հիմա ծանոթներիցս մտքիս եկավ - շատ սպորտային կառուցվածքի տեր մարդ են, ամեն առավոտ վազում են: Իսկ հաստավիզ հաստաքամակ մարդիկ պակաս չեն նույն առողջ սնունդի վրա նստած Հայաստանում:
Կոնկրետ հիմա վերցրել եմ մուտանտ գենետիկորեն մեծացրած հավով բուրգեր ու մուտանտ հավի թևիկներ, վրից խմում եմ թունավոր կոլա: Իմաստուն մարդիկ ասում են, տենց հավերը ատամներ էլ ունեն - նենց որ ուտելուց առաջ չեմ մոռացել կտակ գրեմ:




> Ապրես, բայց համբուրգեր սովորաբար ուտումա շտապող մարդը, որ ուզումա մինիմալ ժամանակ ծախսի ուտելու վրա:


Իհարկե ապրեմ: Նույնիսկ կոմունիստներն գիտեին որ սնունդը պետքա դանդաղ ու հավեսով ծամվի:
Իսկ ֆաստֆուդում ուտում են մարդիկ, որ ուղղակի ժամանակ չունեն սեփական խոհանոցում ինչոր բան պատրաստել, կամ մարդիկ, ում ֆաստֆուդը դուրա գալիս: Անձամբ ես երկու կատեգորիայի մեջ էլ մտնում եմ:




> Ստացվումա եթե վրեն մեծ տառերով չի գրած թույնա ուրեմն առաջ դեպի Կոլա? 
> Հիմա նայի, եթե բացահայտ թույնը սկի չեն արգելում վաճառել, էլ ուր մնաց չբացահայտված թույնը?
> Կոլայի քիմիական անալիզի գոնե մեկ եզրակացություն կարդացել ես?


Ահամ: Գլխավորապես բնական ծագում ունեցող ինգրեդիենտներ, մեկ երկու բացառությամբ: Ռեդ բուլլ կոլան ընդհանրապես 100 տոկոս բնականա բացառությամբ կարբոհիդրատի:
Չբացահայտված հիպոթետիկ թույնին ես չեմ հավատում - նույն հաջողությամբ կարող եմ ասել, որ քո օգտագործվելիք ձեթը կանցեռոգենա:




> Ու չգիտես ինչի պլան ծախողին բռնում են, իսկ ծխախոտ վաճառողին խրախուսում


Դու մտածի, ինչիա տենց: Ես քեզ ավելի ասեմ - ահավոր վատ համբավ ունեցող ԼՍԴ-ն չափավոր օգտագործման դեպքում ֆիզիոլոգիայի վրա չի ազդում - ոչ կախվածություն, ոչ թափած ատամներ, ոչ մի բան:
Ի դեպ, ծխախոտային հարկերը նենց ոչինչ մեծ են: Եթե դու դա համարում ես խրախուսել... :Shok:

----------


## Elmo

> Կոլայի տուփի վրա առհասարակ բան չի գրած թե մեջն ինչ կա: Կիսատ-պռատ գրածն էլ լրիվ հերիքա, որ քիմիական անալիզը ցույց տա թե ինչ օգտակար բանա իրենից ներկայացնում: Ֆիլիպ Մորիսին ես չեմ մեղադրել, բայց ծխողներից ծատերն են դատի տվել ու դատը շահել` հաշվի առնեով վրի գրածը: Ու ինչ? Մոստը սարքածա, որ մադկանց տեղաշարժը հեշտացնի իսկ կոլան որ մարդկանց վրա փող աշխատեն, ընդ որում կախվածության մեջ գցելով:
> 
> Մյուս լիմոնադներն ով ասեց որ ավելի լավն են??? Նույն ք**ա: Թեման գրածա Կոլա կոլայի մասին ենք խոսում


Դավ ջան դու էլ դրել ամերիկական դատավարությանը հիմք ե՞ս բերում: ԱՄՆ-ում մարդիկ լվացքի մեքենայում կատու են լվանում, սատկացնում, հետո արտադրողին դատի են տալիս, որ վրեն չի գրել «կենդանի լվանալու համար չօգտագործել»: Օրինակ եմ ասում, կարող ա կոնկրետ տենց չի եղել, այլ միկրոալիքային վառարանում կատու են չորացրել, բայց իմաստը հասկացար:
Դրա համար էլ գնում մի հատ USB ֆլեշկա ենք առնում, հետը 200 էջանոց ինստրուկցիա են տալիս: Որտեղ «ֆլեշկեն չուտել, չխմել» -ի տիպի զգուշացումներ ա գրած:

Կոլան սովորական գազավորված ըմպելիք ա, շատ լավ գովազդած ու կարգին ռասկրուտկա արած: Թե ով ու ինչքան ա կոլային դատի տվել ու հաղթել, էդ իմ համար հիմք չի: Մարդիկ կան մեղր են կերել ու մեռել, չնայած նրան, որ մեղրը միակ սննդանյութն ա, որ 100 տոկոս առանց մնացորդ մարսվում ա օրգանիզմի կողմից: Դնենք ու «մեղրի վնասակար հատկությունները» վերնագրով թեմա գռցնե՞նք:

Օրինակ իմ վրա, որ մի կաթիլ մեղր քսեմ, էդ քսած տեղը 10-12 ժամից նենց ա դուրս տալիս ու վնասվում, ոնց որ ծծմբական թթու թափած լինեմ վրեն: Բայց մեղր ուտում եմ ու ոչ մի վատ էֆեկտ չի թողնում:
Էն որ կոլայի մեջ բան են գցում, պայթացնում դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում: Խմելու ջրի մեջ կարբիդ գցելուց էլ ավելի ինտենսիվ ռեակցիա ա գնում ու այրվող գազեր են արտանետվում:

Եթե տենց խուճապահար վերաբերվենք ցանկացած ըպմելիքին ու սնունդին, պետք ա ամեն բանկա թթու վարունգ առնելուց առաջ մինչև էդ վարունգի սերմի տատն ու պապը լրագրողական հետաքննություն անենք: Գործարանները ստուգենք ու մի քանի տեսակի ծամոն ու կոնֆետ գցենք թթու վարունգի բանկեն, տենանք հո չի՞ փռփռում, նոր առնենք:

հ.գ. Կոլայի շշի վրայի գրածը ավելի ուշադիր կկարդաս, ու կտենաս ինչքան բան ա գրած: Զգուշացում էլ ա գրած:

----------

Enigmatic (05.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իրանք ոչ մի վատ բան չեն անում: Վաճառում են ըմպելիք, որը առողջության վրա զուտ նեյտրալ ազդեցություն ունի: Ըմպելիքը համովա ու լավը, դրա համար էլ վաճառվումա - մարդիկ էդքան հիմար չեն, որ ակնհայտորեն անհամ բան խմեն - ինչա գովազդը լավնա:


Լավ գովազդի էությունը հենց այն է, որ մարդկանց կարողանա ներշնչել իր ուզածը՝ միաժամանակ հավատացնելով, որ դա նրանց ընտրությունն է։ Հո ամեն ինչ պարզունակ ու ուղիղ ձևով չի արվում։ Հասարակության մեջ ապրող համարյա բոլոր մարդիկ էլ այս կամ այն չափով ենթակա են գովազդի ազդեցությանը, հակառակ դեպքում ոչ ոք չէր գժվել էդքան գումարներ ծախսեր գովազդների վրա։ Եթե ծախսում են, ուրեմն շոշափելի արդյունքներ են տեսնում։

Չգիտեմ՝ կոկա–կոլան մյուս գազավորված ըմպելիքներից որքանով է ավելի վնասակար, կամ արդյոք ավելի վնասակար է, թե բոլորն էլ հավասարաչափ վնասակար են, բայց որ բոլոր գազավորված ըմպելիքներն էլ վնասակար են, գոնե դա պիտի որ ակնհայտ լինի՝ հաշվի առնելով երկու հանգամանք. հենց մենակ գազն արդեն վնասակար է և՛ ատամների, և՛ ստամոքսի համար (դա հայտնի փաստ է), ինչպես նաև վնասակար է ցանկացած արհեստական նյութ, իսկ որ կոլան պարունակում է արհեստական նյութեր, էլի պիտի որ գաղտնիք չլինի։ 
Իսկ օգտակարության մասին խոսելն անգամ ծիծաղելի է, լուրջ։





> Դու միգուցե չհավատաս, բայց համբուրգերներն անհավատալի համով ու առողջարար են: Իսկ մի կերպ դիմադրող օրգանիզմը օրական միջին երկու ժամ ֆիզիկական վարժությունա անում:


Ընդհանրապես վնասակար բաների մասին խոսելիս առանձին օրինակները որպես փաստարկ ներկայացնելը ցանկացած դեպքում սխալ եմ համարում, քանի որ մարդկանց օրգանիզմները տարբեր են. ամեն օրգանիզմ իր բնածին առանձնահատկություններն ունի, դրան գումարած նաև ապրելակերպի հետևանքով օրգանիզմին հասցված ամբողջ բարիքն ու չարիքը, ստացվում է, որ համեմատելու օբյեկտիվ հիմք չկա, ու էդ առումով, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, համեմատել կարելի է միայն նույն օրգանիզմը՝ «առաջ և հետո» համատեքստում, ոչ թե մի օրգանիզմը մյուսի հետ։ Եթե մեկն ի ծնե լուրջ առողջական խնդիրներ է ունեցել, իսկ մյուսը ծնվել է ցլի առողջությամբ, ապա պարզ է, որ վնասակար բաները առաջինի օրգանիզմն անհամեմատ ավելի շուտ կքայքայեն, քան երկրորդինը, ու եթե երկրորդը հարյուր տարի էլ ապրի, դա դեռ չի նշանակի, որ, ուրեմն, նրա կերածն ու խմածը առողջարար բաներ են եղել։ Բայց տեղից վատ առողջություն ունեցողը կարող է զգալիորեն պահպանել իր առողջությունը, դեռ մի բան էլ բարելավել՝ հետևելով առողջությանն ու խուսափելով վնասակար բաներից։ Էնպես որ եթե ինչ–որ մեկն ամեն օր զիբիլ է ուտում ու, ո՜վ հրաշք, դեռ կենդանի է ու բողոքներ էլ չունի, դրանից նրա կերած զիբիլը բարիք չի դառնում։




> Եթե կարողանա ապացուցի, որ դարդերը միայն և միայն Կոլաից են, կկարանա Կոլաին դատի տա ու շատ շատ հարուստ մարդ դառնա:


Առանձին մարդկանց առողջական խնդիրները, եթե նույնիսկ հենց կոլայից են, կարծում եմ, զուտ բժշկի գնալով ապացուցելը գրեթե անհնար է՝ հաշվի առնելով բազմաթիվ հանգամանքներ։ Դրա համար լուրջ հատուկ հետազոտություն է պետք և համապատասխան ֆինանսավորում, էնպիսին, որ կարողանա դիմակայել Կոկա–կոլայի նման հզոր կլանին, իսկ դա, ցավոք, ներկայումս նույնպես անհավանական է։ 




> Մարդիկ վատ են, որովհետեվ թքած ունեն սեփական օրգանիզմի ու մարմնի վրա, ու կոմպենսացնում են սեփական թքած ունենալը իրենց կարծիքով վնասակար սնունդից խուսափելով:


Թքած ունենալը տարբեր կերպ կարող է դրսևորվել։ Իրենց կարծիքով՝ վնասակար սննդից խուսափելը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող դիտարկվել որպես թքած ունենալու նշան։ Մինչև օրս չեմ հանդիպել էնպիսի մարդու, ով թքած ունի իր օրգանիզմի վրա ու միաժամանակ հրաժարվում է որոշակի սննդատեսակներից՝ հանուն առողջության։ Դա անհեթեթ կլիներ ուղղակի։ Բայց բազմիցս հանդիպել եմ մարդկանց, ովքեր փորձում են հանուն հաճույքի՝ աչքները փակել հաճախ ակնհայտորեն վնասակար բաների վրա՝ օգտվելով «սաղ սուտ ա» ինքնախաբուսիկ հանրահայտ կարգախոսից։ 




> Նենց որ - Կոլա խմելը ու իբրև թե վնասակար ուտելիքները ոչ միայն նորմալա, այլև համեղ, իսկ նորմալ բալանսավորված ռացիոնի կազմում /կանաչի, մրգեր, բանջարեղեն, միս և այլն/ - նույնիսկ առողջարար:


Նորմալ բալանսավորված ռացիոնի դեպքում կոկա–կոլան լավագույն դեպքում կարող է լինել պակաս վնասակար, բայց ոչ երբեք օգտակար։

----------

Yevuk (06.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (05.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Դավ ջան դու էլ դրել ամերիկական դատավարությանը հիմք ե՞ս բերում: ԱՄՆ-ում մարդիկ լվացքի մեքենայում կատու են լվանում, սատկացնում, հետո արտադրողին դատի են տալիս, որ վրեն չի գրել «կենդանի լվանալու համար չօգտագործել»: Օրինակ եմ ասում, կարող ա կոնկրետ տենց չի եղել, այլ միկրոալիքային վառարանում կատու են չորացրել, բայց իմաստը հասկացար:
> Դրա համար էլ գնում մի հատ USB ֆլեշկա ենք առնում, հետը 200 էջանոց ինստրուկցիա են տալիս: Որտեղ «ֆլեշկեն չուտել, չխմել» -ի տիպի զգուշացումներ ա գրած:
> 
> Կոլան սովորական գազավորված ըմպելիք ա, շատ լավ գովազդած ու կարգին ռասկրուտկա արած: Թե ով ու ինչքան ա կոլային դատի տվել ու հաղթել, էդ իմ համար հիմք չի: Մարդիկ կան մեղր են կերել ու մեռել, չնայած նրան, որ մեղրը միակ սննդանյութն ա, որ 100 տոկոս առանց մնացորդ մարսվում ա օրգանիզմի կողմից: Դնենք ու «մեղրի վնասակար հատկությունները» վերնագրով թեմա գռցնե՞նք:
> 
> Օրինակ իմ վրա, որ մի կաթիլ մեղր քսեմ, էդ քսած տեղը 10-12 ժամից նենց ա դուրս տալիս ու վնասվում, ոնց որ ծծմբական թթու թափած լինեմ վրեն: Բայց մեղր ուտում եմ ու ոչ մի վատ էֆեկտ չի թողնում:
> Էն որ կոլայի մեջ բան են գցում, պայթացնում դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում: Խմելու ջրի մեջ կարբիդ գցելուց էլ ավելի ինտենսիվ ռեակցիա ա գնում ու այրվող գազեր են արտանետվում:
> 
> Եթե տենց խուճապահար վերաբերվենք ցանկացած ըպմելիքին ու սնունդին, պետք ա ամեն բանկա թթու վարունգ առնելուց առաջ մինչև էդ վարունգի սերմի տատն ու պապը լրագրողական հետաքննություն անենք: Գործարանները ստուգենք ու մի քանի տեսակի ծամոն ու կոնֆետ գցենք թթու վարունգի բանկեն, տենանք հո չի՞ փռփռում, նոր առնենք:
> ...


Վազգեն ջան դու չէիր ասում Կոլայով խցանված կոյուղի ես բացել?  :Smile: 
Ասենք նույն ֆոկուսը բալի կոմպոտով կլինի? Հաստատ չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Լավ գովազդի էությունը հենց այն է, որ մարդկանց կարողանա ներշնչել իր ուզածը՝ միաժամանակ հավատացնելով, որ դա նրանց ընտրությունն է։ Հո ամեն ինչ պարզունակ ու ուղիղ ձևով չի արվում։ Հասարակության մեջ ապրող համարյա բոլոր մարդիկ էլ այս կամ այն չափով ենթակա են գովազդի ազդեցությանը, հակառակ դեպքում ոչ ոք չէր գժվել էդքան գումարներ ծախսեր գովազդների վրա։ Եթե ծախսում են, ուրեմն շոշափելի արդյունքներ են տեսնում։


Գովազդը գովազդով, իսկ թունավոր ըմպելիք վաճառող ընկերությանը առաջինը մրցակիցները պատառ պատառ կանեն: Նույնիսկ Ռեդ Բուլլը, արտադրելով լիովին բնական Կոլա, ծպտուն անգամ չի հանում մրցակիցների կոլաների վնասակարության մասին:




> Չգիտեմ՝ կոկա–կոլան մյուս գազավորված ըմպելիքներից որքանով է ավելի վնասակար, կամ արդյոք ավելի վնասակար է, թե բոլորն էլ հավասարաչափ վնասակար են, բայց որ բոլոր գազավորված ըմպելիքներն էլ վնասակար են, գոնե դա պիտի որ ակնհայտ լինի՝ հաշվի առնելով երկու հանգամանք. հենց մենակ գազն արդեն վնասակար է և՛ ատամների, և՛ ստամոքսի համար (դա հայտնի փաստ է), ինչպես նաև վնասակար է ցանկացած արհեստական նյութ, իսկ որ կոլան պարունակում է արհեստական նյութեր, էլի պիտի որ գաղտնիք չլինի։ 
> Իսկ օգտակարության մասին խոսելն անգամ ծիծաղելի է, լուրջ։


Ատամները վատանում են ատամները չմաքրող մարդկանց մոտ: Ստամոքսը վատանում է ահավոր ահավոր սխալ սնվող մարդկանց մոտ - ֆասթֆուդը ստամոքսը վատացնելու համար էդքան ահավոր վնասակար չի:
Ռեդ Բուլլ Կոլան օգտակար է: Ազատ ժամանակ ունենաս, փորփրի տես ինչից են սարքում:




> Ընդհանրապես վնասակար բաների մասին խոսելիս առանձին օրինակները որպես փաստարկ ներկայացնելը ցանկացած դեպքում սխալ եմ համարում, քանի որ մարդկանց օրգանիզմները տարբեր են. ամեն օրգանիզմ իր բնածին առանձնահատկություններն ունի, դրան գումարած նաև ապրելակերպի հետևանքով օրգանիզմին հասցված ամբողջ բարիքն ու չարիքը, ստացվում է, որ համեմատելու օբյեկտիվ հիմք չկա, ու էդ առումով, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, համեմատել կարելի է միայն նույն օրգանիզմը՝ «առաջ և հետո» համատեքստում, ոչ թե մի օրգանիզմը մյուսի հետ։ Եթե մեկն ի ծնե լուրջ առողջական խնդիրներ է ունեցել, իսկ մյուսը ծնվել է ցլի առողջությամբ, ապա պարզ է, որ վնասակար բաները առաջինի օրգանիզմն անհամեմատ ավելի շուտ կքայքայեն, քան երկրորդինը, ու եթե երկրորդը հարյուր տարի էլ ապրի, դա դեռ չի նշանակի, որ, ուրեմն, նրա կերածն ու խմածը առողջարար բաներ են եղել։ Բայց տեղից վատ առողջություն ունեցողը կարող է զգալիորեն պահպանել իր առողջությունը, դեռ մի բան էլ բարելավել՝ հետևելով առողջությանն ու խուսափելով վնասակար բաներից։ Էնպես որ եթե ինչ–որ մեկն ամեն օր զիբիլ է ուտում ու, ո՜վ հրաշք, դեռ կենդանի է ու բողոքներ էլ չունի, դրանից նրա կերած զիբիլը բարիք չի դառնում։


Ես առաջ ֆիզիկապես շատ վատ էի զարգացաց: Տեսքի սկսեցի գալ միայն 18 տարեկանում, ու մինչև հիմա - ու հաստատ ոչ առողջ դիետայի պատճառով:
Վնասակար բաներից խուսափելն արդեն վնասակար է - բերում է զանազան ֆոբիաների ու կոմպլեքսների:
Ես իմ կերած բանը զիբիլ չեմ համարում, ոչ էլ ուրիշ անծանոթ մարդու կերածին եմ անուն դնում:




> Առանձին մարդկանց առողջական խնդիրները, եթե նույնիսկ հենց կոլայից են, կարծում եմ, զուտ բժշկի գնալով ապացուցելը գրեթե անհնար է՝ հաշվի առնելով բազմաթիվ հանգամանքներ։


Է բա:




> , էնպիսին, որ կարողանա դիմակայել Կոկա–կոլայի նման հզոր կլանին, իսկ դա, ցավոք, ներկայումս նույնպես անհավանական է։


Կոկա Կոլան դա կլան չէ - խնդրում եմ ծանոթանալ բառի նշանակությանը:




> Մինչև օրս չեմ հանդիպել էնպիսի մարդու, ով թքած ունի իր օրգանիզմի վրա ու միաժամանակ հրաժարվում է որոշակի սննդատեսակներից՝ հանուն առողջության։


Երբ հանդիպենք, կտեսնես նման մարդու: Ես սեփական առողջությունն ապահովելու համար ահագին շատ դիսցիպլինաների եմ դիմում - դա ոչ միայն ապահովումա առողջությունը, այլև թույլ ա տալիս ուտել ինչ խելքիս փչի: 




> Նորմալ բալանսավորված ռացիոնի դեպքում կոկա–կոլան լավագույն դեպքում կարող է լինել պակաս վնասակար, բայց ոչ երբեք օգտակար։


Եթե նույնիսկ առողջարար կանաչ թեյ սկսես լիտրերով խմել, կունենաս խնդիրներ: Պարզա, որ կոլան պետք չի օրական 5-6 լիտր հուփ տալ:
Ինչպես արդեն ասեցի, Ռեդ Բուլլ Կոլան, չնայած զարհուրելի համի, օգտակարա:

----------


## ministr

> Օգտագործվումա նորմալ միս - մի հավատա քո էմոցիաների վրա ռեյտինգ ապահովող հեռուստածրագրերին:
> Եթե դեմ ես մթերքի սառնարանային պահպանմանը` հրաժարվի սեփական սառնարանից, կեր միայն թարմ չսառեցված մթերք:
> Ամերիկացիները - համենայն դեպս ով կոնկրետ հիմա ծանոթներիցս մտքիս եկավ - շատ սպորտային կառուցվածքի տեր մարդ են, ամեն առավոտ վազում են: Իսկ հաստավիզ հաստաքամակ մարդիկ պակաս չեն նույն առողջ սնունդի վրա նստած Հայաստանում:
> Կոնկրետ հիմա վերցրել եմ մուտանտ գենետիկորեն մեծացրած հավով բուրգեր ու մուտանտ հավի թևիկներ, վրից խմում եմ թունավոր կոլա: Իմաստուն մարդիկ ասում են, տենց հավերը ատամներ էլ ունեն - նենց որ ուտելուց առաջ չեմ մոռացել կտակ գրեմ:


Նորմալ միս?  :Smile:  Չգիտեմ դու ոնց ես իմ աչքով եմ տեսել էն մսերը, որ ստացվում են ԱՄՆ-ի ֆասթ ֆուդի կետերում: Պետք է բացատրեմ սառեցված ու պաղեցված մսի տարբերությունը?
Բարի մուտանտային ախորժակ  :Smile:  
Ինչ ուզում ես կեր, բայց ախմախ սննդին օգտակարի պիտակ մի կպցրու:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ամերիկացիները - համենայն դեպս ով կոնկրետ հիմա ծանոթներիցս մտքիս եկավ - շատ սպորտային կառուցվածքի տեր մարդ են, ամեն առավոտ վազում են: Իսկ հաստավիզ հաստաքամակ մարդիկ պակաս չեն նույն առողջ սնունդի վրա նստած Հայաստանում:


Կամ դու երբեք Ամերկայում չես եղել, կամ երբեք Հայաստանում չես եղել, կամ զբաղված ես ինքնախաբեությամբ (հակված եմ վերջին տարբերակին): Ամերիկայում մեծ քաղաքներից մի քիչ հեռու հաստաքամակները այնպիսի զգալի տոկոս են կազմում, որ չնկատելն անհնար է: Հայաստանում դա որպես երևույթ, կարելի է ասել, բացակայում է:

----------

Լուսաբեր (05.03.2010), Ուլուանա (05.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Ատամները վատանում են ատամները չմաքրող մարդկանց մոտ: Ստամոքսը վատանում է ահավոր ահավոր սխալ սնվող մարդկանց մոտ - ֆասթֆուդը ստամոքսը վատացնելու համար էդքան ահավոր վնասակար չի:
> Ռեդ Բուլլ Կոլան օգտակար է: Ազատ ժամանակ ունենաս, փորփրի տես ինչից են սարքում:


Հարգելիս, կապիկը ատամ չի մաքրում բայց ընտիր ատամներ ունի:
Ատամների էմալը քայքայում է Կոլայի մեջ թթուներից մեկը: 
Կասես ընդհանրապես ինչն ես համարում օգտակար? Այսինքն օգտակար բառի ընկալումդ...

----------


## ministr

> Կամ դու երբեք Ամերկայում չես եղել, կամ երբեք Հայաստանում չես եղել, կամ զբաղված ես ինքնախաբեությամբ (հակված եմ վերջին տարբերակին): Ամերիկայում մեծ քաղաքներից մի քիչ հեռու հաստաքամակները այնպիսի զգալի տոկոս են կազմում, որ չնկատելն անհնար է: Հայաստանում դա որպես երևույթ, կարելի է ասել, բացակայում է:


Հլա ինչ ԳԵՐառողջ փոքրիկա...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կամ դու երբեք Ամերկայում չես եղել, կամ երբեք Հայաստանում չես եղել, կամ զբաղված ես ինքնախաբեությամբ (հակված եմ վերջին տարբերակին): Ամերիկայում մեծ քաղաքներից մի քիչ հեռու հաստաքամակները այնպիսի զգալի տոկոս են կազմում, որ չնկատելն անհնար է: Հայաստանում դա որպես երևույթ, կարելի է ասել, բացակայում է:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Որպես արդեն երկուսուկես տարի Ամերիկայում ապրող մարդ՝ կարող եմ հաստատել, որ Ամերիկայում ճարպակալածների ոչ քանակը, ոչ էլ չաղության չափը ոչ մի կերպ համեմատելի չէ Հայաստանի հետ։ Հայաստանում հազվադեպ են հանդիպում էնպիսի գեր մարդիկ, ինչպիսին որ Ամերիկայում ամեն քայլափոխի կարելի է հանդիպել։ Երբ նոր էի եկել, ամեն անգամ սարսափահար էի լինում էդպիսի մարդկանց տեսնելիս, որովհետև իրոք վախենալու տեսք ունեն։ Ի դեպ, փողոցում ու հասարակական վայրերում կոլա խմող ու համբուրգեր ուտող մարդկանց՝ Հայաստանի նկատմամբ ահռելի տարբերությունն էլ է անզեն աչքով տեսանելի։  :Wink:

----------

ministr (05.03.2010), One_Way_Ticket (05.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Նորմալ միս?


Ահամ: Քեզ կարողա զարմանալի թվա, բայց մաքդոնալդսը որոշ տեղեր մարդա պահում, որ ստուգի, որ կարտոֆիլի վրա հանկարծ սև կետիկներ չլինեն:




> Բարի մուտանտային ախորժակ


Մերսի: Հեսա ռադիացված մսի ֆոնից ազատվեմ, ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:




> Ինչ ուզում ես կեր, բայց ախմախ սննդին օգտակարի պիտակ մի կպցրու:


Ի դեպ, նույն մաքդոնալդսը հիմա նաև սալաթներա տալիս, անշուշտ մուտանտ կանաչեղենից, լոլիկներից, մուտանտ վարունգից ու մուտանտ մայոնեզ վրեն լցրած:




> Հարգելիս, կապիկը ատամ չի մաքրում բայց ընտիր ատամներ ունի:


Հարգելիս, դա դեռ պատճառ չէ կապիկից օրինակ վերցնել ու ատամները չլվանալ: Կյանքում կապիկի բերանից հոտ քաշած կաս?




> Կասես ընդհանրապես ինչն ես համարում օգտակար?


Օրինակ կյանքին առհասարակ պոզիտիվ և հումորով մոտեցում տալը:

----------


## Enigmatic

Էլմո ձյա ամենաճիշտ բաները դու ասեցիր օրինակներ բերելով: Գնամ վաղը արխային Պեպսիս առնեմ վայելեմ :Nyam:

----------


## ministr

Համաձայն Մասաչուսեթսի Բժշկական Ընկերության սննդի կոմիտեի կարծիքի, ֆասթ ֆուդին հատկանշական է բարձր կալորիականությունը, ինչը բերում է ճարպակալման և դրա հետ կապված հիվանդությունների: Ֆաստ ֆուդը հաճախ հարուստ է կանցերոգեն տրանս-հագեցված ճարպերով (մարգարին, կոմբիճարպ). Պարունակում է բազմաթիվ տապակած մթերքներ (ֆրի և այլն) նույնպես հարուստ կանցերոգեններով (ակրիլամիդ և այլն): Շաքարի բարձր տոկոսայնությունը զովացուցիչ ընպելիքներում, բուլկիներում և այլն, վտանգավոր են ոչ միայն իրենց կալորիականությամբ, այլ նաև շաքարախտի և այլ հիվանդությունների զարգացման ռիսկայնությամբ:

wikipedia

Տեսնես ինչի դատի չեն տալիս էս մարդկանց?

Հետո էլ ասում եք Կոլային դատի չեն տալիս

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...B2.D1.8C.D0.B5

----------

One_Way_Ticket (05.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (05.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (05.03.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ընկերությունը, ուր ես գործուղման էի գնացել, իր ճաշարանն ուներ: Այնտեղ հյութերի իրոք լայն տեսականի կար: Պեպսի: Պեպսի բալի համով: Պեպսի եսիմ ինչի համով... Ամեն մեկն անպայման ներկայացված էր նաև իր "դիետիկ" տարբերակով: Բնական հյութ չկար: *Չկար*:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ատամներին: Լավ էլ կանոնավոր մաքրում էի, բայց իրենք միևնույնն է լավ էլ կանոնավոր փչանում էին: Հետո սկսեցի կաթնամթերքներ շատ օգտագործել: Ատամնաբույժիս դեմքն անգամ արդեն մոռացել եմ  :Victory:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Կամ դու երբեք Ամերկայում չես եղել, կամ երբեք Հայաստանում չես եղել, կամ զբաղված ես ինքնախաբեությամբ (հակված եմ վերջին տարբերակին): Ամերիկայում մեծ քաղաքներից մի քիչ հեռու հաստաքամակները այնպիսի զգալի տոկոս են կազմում, որ չնկատելն անհնար է: Հայաստանում դա որպես երևույթ, կարելի է ասել, բացակայում է:


Իմ ներկայիս կուրսի կեսը ամերիկացիա: Ամենալավ մարմնովը նախկին բանակային սերժանտա /մարդ մկաններին ու կեցվածքին նայում վախենումա/,  ամենավատը` շատ թեթև փորիկով 40անց ձաձա: Մեջտեղը ընկած են շատ նորմալ մարմին ունեցող մարդիկ: Խոստանում եմ վաղը հարցնել, ֆասթֆուդում ուտում են թե չէ: Ի դեպ, ահագին խելոք են MBA ի համար` չեզոքացնելով ամերիկացիների հիմարության մասին լեգենդը:
Հայաստանում հաստաքամակ մարդիկ կան, ու շատ են: Հաստաքամակներ կան գրեթե ամենուր, անկախ լոկալ սննդի առանձնահատկություններից:

----------


## ministr

Պարզա,  էլ չեմ բանավիճում, կհայտնվի կոմպետենտ օպպոնենտ կշարունակեմ  :Smile: 
Ինչ ուզում ես կեր, բայց մնացածին մի ապակողմնորոշի:

----------

Ֆրեյա (05.03.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Leo Negri, ես ճի՞շտ հասկացա, որ ԱՄՆ-ում չես եղել:

----------


## Enigmatic

ԵՍ էլ որ Կոլա եմ խմում, հետո նենց տհաճ զգացողությունա առաջանում, ոնցոր ատամներիս վրա տառթ լինի, անմիջապես ուզում եմ լվանամ ատամներս: Կաթնամթերք ես էլ եմ շատ օգտագործում, հատկապես կաթ:

----------


## Leo Negri

> ինչը բերում է ճարպակալման


Ես, անշուշտ, աշխարհի ամենաճարպակալած մարդն եմ: Հեսա ապրիլին ստեղ մարաթոնավազքա - գնամ մասնակցեմ մի քիչ նիհարեմ:

Լավ հղում էր: Դուր եկավ էս պահը

Вопрос о вреде колы нельзя считать окончательно решённым. Есть аргументы как в пользу справедливости опасений, так и против неё. Научные исследования этого вопроса немногочисленны, их методологическая обоснованность неочевидна, а тот факт, что проводятся они, как правило, на средства заинтересованных организаций, заставляет скептически относиться к результатам.

----------


## ministr

Լիա ջան, հա մեկ մեկ պեպսի խմելը վերջը չի, բայց ամեն օր էդ էշությունը ներս տալը...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գովազդը գովազդով, իսկ թունավոր ըմպելիք վաճառող ընկերությանը առաջինը մրցակիցները պատառ պատառ կանեն: Նույնիսկ Ռեդ Բուլլը, արտադրելով լիովին բնական Կոլա, ծպտուն անգամ չի հանում մրցակիցների կոլաների վնասակարության մասին:


Նախ ես թունավորի անուն չեմ տվել, եթե նկատել ես։ Բացի դրանից, թունավորը մի քիչ հարաբերական հասկացություն է։ Թույնը մենակ այն չի, որ խմում ու տեղում հոգին ավանդում են։ Թույն կա՝ ակնթարթորեն է գործում, թույն կա՝ դանդաղ ու աննկատ։ Չեմ պնդում, բայց հիմքեր տեսնում եմ առնվազն ինձ համար համարելու, որ կոկա–կոլան, ինչպես նաև լիքը ուրիշ համեղ ըմպելիքներ ու ուտելիքներ ոչ այլ ինչ են, քան դանդաղ գործող թույն, որի ակնհայտ ու միանշանակ ապացույցներ գուցե երբեք էլ չլինեն։ Բայց ով ցանկություն ունի՝ կընդունի, ով չունի՝ կշարունակի համարել շատ օգտակար ըմպելիք։ 



> Ատամները վատանում են ատամները չմաքրող մարդկանց մոտ: Ստամոքսը վատանում է ահավոր ահավոր սխալ սնվող մարդկանց մոտ - ֆասթֆուդը ստամոքսը վատացնելու համար էդքան ահավոր վնասակար չի:


Ֆասթֆուդը ահավոր սխալ սննդի ամենավառ դրսևորումներից մեկն է։ 
Անկեղծ ասած՝ ես արդեն սկսում եմ լրջորեն կասկածել, որ դու ընդհանրապես Երկիր մոլորակում ես բնակվում...  :Huh:  




> Ես առաջ ֆիզիկապես շատ վատ էի զարգացաց: Տեսքի սկսեցի գալ միայն 18 տարեկանում, ու մինչև հիմա - ու հաստատ ոչ առողջ դիետայի պատճառով:
> Վնասակար բաներից խուսափելն արդեն վնասակար է - բերում է զանազան ֆոբիաների ու կոմպլեքսների:


Մենակ մնում է ասես, որ կոկա–կոլա խմելու ու համբուրգեր ուտելու շնորհիվ սկսեցիր տեսքի գալ, ու ես արդեն բերանս կփակեմ։  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  




> Ես իմ կերած բանը զիբիլ չեմ համարում, ոչ էլ ուրիշ անծանոթ մարդու կերածին եմ անուն դնում:


Զիբիլ ասելով՝ նկատ ունեի ընդհանրապես վնասակար սնունդը՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ով է ուտում, և առավել ևս՝ ինձ համար ծանոթ է, թե անծանոթ։ Ես ինքս էլ կյանքումս զիբիլ սնունդ օգտագործել եմ, հիմա էլ եմ հազվադեպ օգտագործում, ու եթե ինչ–որ մեկն ինձ դրա մասին հիշեցնի, բոլորովին չեմ վիրավորվի դրանից ու դա անուն կպցնել չեմ անվանի։




> Է բա:


Ի՞նչ «է բա»։ Դու էիր քո օրինակը բերում՝ իբր որպես փաստարկ, որ տեսեք՝ միշտ ուտում եմ ու լավ էլ առողջ եմ։ 




> Երբ հանդիպենք, կտեսնես նման մարդու: Ես սեփական առողջությունն ապահովելու համար ահագին շատ դիսցիպլինաների եմ դիմում - դա ոչ միայն ապահովումա առողջությունը, այլև թույլ ա տալիս ուտել ինչ խելքիս փչի:


Ես բնավ չեմ բացառում քո առողջ լինելը։ Ու նաև հավատում եմ, որ կարելի է բազմաթիվ այլ միջոցներ գործի դնելով՝ քիչ թե շատ չեզոքացնել վնասակար սննդի ազդեցությունը։ Բայց դու չես կարող ապացուցել, որ եթե կոկա–կոլա չխմես ու համբուրգեր չուտես, առողջությունդ ավելի լավը չի դառնա։ Իսկ որ կդառնա, դրանում չեմ կասկածում։  :Wink:  Բացի դրանից, երիտասարդ օրգանիզմը շատ բաների է դիմանում, էնպես, որ կարող ես ոչ մի բողոք էլ չունենալ հիմա, բայց տարիներ հետո կարող ես զգալ հետևանքները։ Բան չունեմ ասելու, մարդիկ կան, որ երկաթյա առողջություն ունեն, ու քարից փափուկ ինչ էլ ուտում են, չի ազդում իրենց վրա, բայց նրանց ավելի շուտ բացառություն կարելի է համարել, քան օրինաչափություն, էնպես որ չարժե սեփական օրինակով մարդկանց վնասակար սնունդ ընդունելը քաջալերել։




> Եթե նույնիսկ առողջարար կանաչ թեյ սկսես լիտրերով խմել, կունենաս խնդիրներ: Պարզա, որ կոլան պետք չի օրական 5-6 լիտր հուփ տալ:
> Ինչպես արդեն ասեցի, Ռեդ Բուլլ Կոլան, չնայած զարհուրելի համի, օգտակարա:


Բնականաբար, ցանկացած չարաշահում վնասակար է, բայց տրամաբանորեն վնասակար բանի չարաշահումն անհամեմատ ավելի վնասակար է։

----------

ministr (05.03.2010), One_Way_Ticket (05.03.2010), Yevuk (06.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (05.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (05.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Ես, անշուշտ, աշխարհի ամենաճարպակալած մարդն եմ: Հեսա ապրիլին ստեղ մարաթոնավազքա - գնամ մասնակցեմ մի քիչ նիհարեմ:
> 
> Լավ հղում էր: Դուր եկավ էս պահը
> 
> Вопрос о вреде колы нельзя считать окончательно решённым. Есть аргументы как в пользу справедливости опасений, так и против неё. Научные исследования этого вопроса немногочисленны, их методологическая обоснованность неочевидна, а тот факт, что проводятся они, как правило, на средства заинтересованных организаций, заставляет скептически относиться к результатам.


Դու օգտակարի մասը ման արի.. գտնես ձեն տուր:

----------

Yevuk (06.03.2010), Ուլուանա (05.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Leo Negri, ես ճի՞շտ հասկացա, որ ԱՄՆ-ում չես եղել:


Բախտ չի վիճակվել: Բայց ամերիկացիների հետ առնչվել եմ: Օրինակ Ճապոնիայում փարատոնին իրանց մարտարվեստների թիմերը ամենապատրաստվածների ու ֆիզիկապես լավ նայվողների շարքում էին:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Լիա ջան, հա մեկ մեկ պեպսի խմելը վերջը չի, բայց ամեն օր էդ էշությունը ներս տալը...


դե հա անչափ շատ եմ սիրում, անգամ երբ բնական հյութելա լինում, մեկա ես Կոլա եմ խմում, բայց դե չեմ չարաշահում: Հիմնականում շատ եմ խմում տոն օրերին, որ տանը շատ-շատա լինում, իսկ նենց ալարում եմ իջնեմ խանութ առնեմ, ալարելս էլ փաստորեն օգուտա տալիս :Jpit:

----------


## ministr

Դե որ մեկ էլ ամերիկացի պրոֆեսիոնալ սպորտսմեն տեսնես, հարցրու տես ինչա ուտում զիբիլներից  :Jpit: 

Ճապոնական մարտարվեստներով զբաղվողների մեծամասնությունը ընդհանրապես նույնիսկ միս չի ուտում: Սա էլ անձնական փորձից:

----------


## ministr

> դե հա անչափ շատ եմ սիրում, անգամ երբ բնական հյութելա լինում, մեկա ես Կոլա եմ խմում, բայց դե չեմ չարաշահում: Հիմնականում շատ եմ խմում տոն օրերին, որ տանը շատ-շատա լինում, իսկ նենց ալարում եմ իջնեմ խանութ առնեմ, ալարելս էլ փաստորեն օգուտա տալիս


Ես նույնիսկ էդ "բնական" հյութեր խմելն եմ համարյա թարգել: Տունը էլ կոմպոտ չի մնացել, տեսնեմ ինչ եմ անելու  :Jpit:

----------

Boboloz (05.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Դու օգտակարի մասը ման արի.. գտնես ձեն տուր:


Եկ Երևանում լինեմ /հավանաբար ամռանը/ մրցավազք կազմակերպենք, ասենք Երևանից Էջմիածին: Ով առաջինը դուրս գա մրցավազքից, դրա սնունդը կհամարվի պակաս օգտակար: Եթե երկուսս էլ հասնենք Էջմիածին, կվազենք հետ: Լավ?

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Բախտ չի վիճակվել:


Այդ դեպքում արի անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ մի արա, որ Հայաստանում ավելի քիչ չեն հաստաքամակները, քան Ամերիկայում: Նրանում, որ բազմաթիվ բնագավառներում լավագույն աստղերը ներկայացնում են Միացյալ Նահանգները (մի կողմ թողնենք այն հարցը թե ինչի հաշվին), ես չեմ էլ կասկածում: Բայց միջին ամերիկացու մասին դրանով դատելը սխալ է:

----------


## ministr

Ավելի լավա արի ճապոնական մարտարվեստներ փորձենք հը?  :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ավելի լավա արի ճապոնական մարտարվեստներ փորձենք հը?


Թեմայից դուրսա կներեք, բայց ասեմ որ Սյումոները գիրանում են մայոնեզով, իրանք ինչ ուտում են ամպայման մայոնեզ պետքա ուտեն հետը:

----------


## ջիմմի

Ես էլ արդեն կոլայից անցել եմ պեպսիի  :LOL:  համարյա ամեն օր պեպսի եմ խմում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Բայց ով ցանկություն ունի՝ կընդունի, ով չունի՝ կշարունակի համարել շատ օգտակար ըմպելիք։


Երբեք չես լսել պլացեբոի էֆֆեկտի մասին? Կոլան թունավոր համարես, պարզա - խմս կթունավորվես:




> Ֆասթֆուդը ահավոր սխալ սննդի ամենավառ դրսևորումներից մեկն է։


Այդ դեպքում ես հույս անգամ չեմ ունենա ապրել մինչև 30: Կտակս ուժի մեջա:




> Մենակ մնում է ասես, որ կոկա–կոլա խմելու ու համբուրգեր ուտելու շնորհիվ սկսեցիր տեսքի գալ, ու ես արդեն բերանս կփակեմ։


Բացառված չի :Tongue: 




> Զիբիլ ասելով՝ նկատ ունեի ընդհանրապես վնասակար սնունդը՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ով է ուտում, և առավել ևս՝ ինձ համար ծանոթ է, թե անծանոթ։


Անկախ մտադրություններից, դա էթիկապես ճիշտ չէր:




> Ի՞նչ «է բա»


Էն, որ նման հայտարարությունները նորմալ ապացուցելն անհնար է:




> Բան չունեմ ասելու, մարդիկ կան, որ երկաթյա առողջություն ունեն, ու քարից փափուկ ինչ էլ ուտում են, չի ազդում իրենց վրա, բայց նրանց ավելի շուտ բացառություն կարելի է համարել, քան օրինաչափություն, էնպես որ չարժե սեփական օրինակով մարդկանց վնասակար սնունդ ընդունելը քաջալերել


Ես սեփական օրինակով մարդկանց քաջալերում եմ առավոտները գոնե մի կես ժամ հելնել վազել, ու պոզիտիվ վերաբերվել կյանքին ու սեփական սնունդին:

----------

Rhayader (05.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ավելի լավա արի ճապոնական մարտարվեստներ փորձենք հը?


Խնդիր չկա: Արի միջնադարյան ճապոնականով - սկզբից վազենք հետ գանք, հետո տենանք անելիքը  :Smile: 
Կարելիա հետաքրքրվել քո ոճով /դե որ իմանամ, ինչքան ուժեղ եմ ծեծվելու/?




> Ճապոնական մարտարվեստներով զբաղվողների մեծամասնությունը ընդհանրապես նույնիսկ միս չի ուտում: Սա էլ անձնական փորձից:


Մեծամասնությունը միս ուտումա: Կոնկրետ նույն ճապոնիայում բանկետի ժամանակ տարբեր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներ, ընդհանուր առմամբ 900-ից ավել հոգի, Ճապոնիան ներառյալ, նենց ոչինչ մսի վրա էին նստած: Ազնիվ լինելու համար ասեմ, որ կոնկրետ իմ սենսեյը նույն բանկետի ժամանակ միս չէր ուտում:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Բայց միջին ամերիկացու մասին դրանով դատելը սխալ է:


Միջին ազգի ներկայացուցիչները չեն, որ ազգը դարձնում են ազգ, այդպես չէ?
Հնարավորա, որ ԱՄՆ-ում լավ կյանքից մարդիկ միջինում քիչմ ավելի չաղ են, բայց դա կապ չունի ֆաստֆուդի հետ: Եդ մարդիկ նման քանակությամբ ինչ էլ ուտեին, չաղանալու էին:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Միջին ազգի ներկայացուցիչները չեն, որ ազգը դարձնում են ազգ, այդպես չէ?


Չէի ուզում թեման զարգացնել բայց ստիպում ես: Մի լավ անեկդոտ կա:
- Ինչու՞ ԱՄՆ-ն, որը հավաքում է աշխարհի լավագույն ուղեղները, վարում է այդքան դեբիլ արտաքին քաղաքականություն:
- Որովհետև ԱՄՆ նախագահ իրավունք ունի դառնալու միայն այնտեղ ծնված մարդը:

Ինչևէ, արի շատ չհեռանանք կոկա-կոլայի թեմայից:

----------

h.s. (06.03.2010), ministr (05.03.2010), Yevuk (06.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (05.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2010), Ուլուանա (05.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Մի լավ անեկդոտ կա:


Ահամ, ԱՄՆ-ն անշուշտ միակ հույսը դրելա ներգաղթողների վրա` որոնք մեկը մյուսից խելոք, առողջ ու ուժեղ ուբերմենշեր են:  :Shok:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգեն ջան դու չէիր ասում Կոլայով խցանված կոյուղի ես բացել? 
> Ասենք նույն ֆոկուսը բալի կոմպոտով կլինի? Հաստատ չէ


Քեզ ավելի հետաքրքիր բան ասեմ: Ես Ասպիտինով պայկա եմ անում: Դշվար պայկա եղնող դետալները ասպիրինով նենց են պայկա լինում, որ քաշելուց պլատան պոկվում ա, բայց դետալը չի պոկվում:

Էդ ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Ասենք աղով էլ յուղի լաքա են վերացնում զգեստից, բայց առանց աղ մարդը կմահանա: Լիմոնով էլ են խիստ կեղտոտված բաներ մաքրում: Ջերմուկն էլ խողովակների մեջ էնպիսի նստվածքային թաղանթ ա ստեղծում, որ դանակով չես քերի: Ու հենց էդ մեթոդով էլ ստամոքսի խոցն ա թաղանթապատում, որ չտրաքի, իսկ առողջ մասերի վրա թաղանթ չի բռնում:

Ամբողջ հարցը կայանում ա նրանում, որ պետք ա չափավոր խմել ու Հռոմի Պապից կաթոլիկ չլիներ: Հռոմի Պապից կաթոլիկ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ, որ աշխարհում հսկա լաբորատորիաներ են իրանց մեջից ճղել ու Կոլան անալիզ են արել, տենց էլ ոչ մի թույն չգտնելով մեջը: Մենք հեսա 2 էջ քննարկում ենք ու սաղ պնդում են թե թույն ա:

կոլայի մեջ հանդիպող բոլոր կոմպոնենտները կարելի է գտնել մնացած սննդատեսակների մեջ: Ոչ մի ունիկալ բան ճկա: Հարցը մենակ նրանում ա, որ կոմպոնենտների հարաբերակցությունը պարզ չի ու մշակման տեխնոլոգիան:

տենց որ նայենք:
Կերակրի աղն էլ ա թույն, հալա մի քանի ճաշի գդալ օրեկան կերեք ու տեսեք ինչ թույն ա: Կամ օրեկան 2 լիտր սովորական թեյ կամ սուրճ խմեք: Կամ մի քանի լիտր աղաջուր խմեք, կամ մի քանի շիշ Ջերմուկ:

----------

keyboard (05.03.2010), Minerva (05.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Քեզ ավելի հետաքրքիր բան ասեմ: Ես Ասպիտինով պայկա եմ անում: Դշվար պայկա եղնող դետալները ասպիրինով նենց են պայկա լինում, որ քաշելուց պլատան պոկվում ա, բայց դետալը չի պոկվում:
> 
> Էդ ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Ասենք աղով էլ յուղի լաքա են վերացնում զգեստից, բայց առանց աղ մարդը կմահանա: Լիմոնով էլ են խիստ կեղտոտված բաներ մաքրում: Ջերմուկն էլ խողովակների մեջ էնպիսի նստվածքային թաղանթ ա ստեղծում, որ դանակով չես քերի: Ու հենց էդ մեթոդով էլ ստամոքսի խոցն ա թաղանթապատում, որ չտրաքի, իսկ առողջ մասերի վրա թաղանթ չի բռնում:
> 
> Ամբողջ հարցը կայանում ա նրանում, որ պետք ա չափավոր խմել ու Հռոմի Պապից կաթոլիկ չլիներ: Հռոմի Պապից կաթոլիկ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ, որ աշխարհում հսկա լաբորատորիաներ են իրանց մեջից ճղել ու Կոլան անալիզ են արել, տենց էլ ոչ մի թույն չգտնելով մեջը: Մենք հեսա 2 էջ քննարկում ենք ու սաղ պնդում են թե թույն ա:
> 
> կոլայի մեջ հանդիպող բոլոր կոմպոնենտները կարելի է գտնել մնացած սննդատեսակների մեջ: Ոչ մի ունիկալ բան ճկա: Հարցը մենակ նրանում ա, որ կոմպոնենտների հարաբերակցությունը պարզ չի ու մշակման տեխնոլոգիան:
> 
> տենց որ նայենք:
> Կերակրի աղն էլ ա թույն, հալա մի քանի ճաշի գդալ օրեկան կերեք ու տեսեք ինչ թույն ա: Կամ օրեկան 2 լիտր սովորական թեյ կամ սուրճ խմեք: Կամ մի քանի լիտր աղաջուր խմեք, կամ մի քանի շիշ Ջերմուկ:


Պարզա, որ խոսքը նրա մասին չի,. որ հենց Կոլան խմեցիր ոտերդ կտնգես:
Խոսքը նրա մասինա, որ դա օգտակար և անվնաս չի:

----------

VisTolog (05.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իրանք ոչ մի վատ բան չեն անում: Վաճառում են ըմպելիք, որը առողջության վրա զուտ նեյտրալ ազդեցություն ունի: Ըմպելիքը համովա ու լավը, դրա համար էլ վաճառվումա - մարդիկ էդքան հիմար չեն, որ ակնհայտորեն անհամ բան խմեն - ինչա գովազդը լավնա:


Չէ՞ հա....  :Cool:  Դու էլ երևի բժշկական գիտությունների դոկտոր–պրոֆեսոր ես, անձամբ ղեկավարել ես կոլայի ազդեցությունն ուսումնասիրող գիտահետազոտական խմբի աշխատանքները ու քո փորձերի արդյունքում կոմպետենտ կարծիք ես արտահայտում, որ կոլան նեյտրալ ա... վատ չէր...  :Wink: 
Մարդը նրա համար ա մարդ, որ ուղեղ ունի /ճիշտ ա, մարդ կա չունի.../ ու հասկանում ա, որ ամեն ինչ չի, որ համով ա, պետք ա լցնի փորը... դաժը տռակտորի մեջ որ վատ դիզ վառելիք լցնես, կգմփա, իսկ դու ինձ ուզում ես համոզես, որ մարդու նուրբ օրգանիզմը ունակ ա արանց հետևանքների քիմիական նյութեր վերամշակել...
իսկ ով որ իրա որովայնի վրա կառավարում չունի ու չի կարողանում իրան զսպի, չեմ կարծում որ պետք ա հպարտանա դրանով...




> Սպառողին որևէ կերպ խաբելը հետապնդվումա օրենքով: Իհարկե Հայաստանում կարողա և այդպես չի, բայց ԿոկաԿոլան մենակ հայկական կորպորացիա չի:
> Դու միգուցե չհավատաս, բայց համբուրգերներն անհավատալի համով ու առողջարար են: Իսկ մի կերպ դիմադրող օրգանիզմը օրական միջին երկու ժամ ֆիզիկական վարժությունա անում:


Գոնե հասկանում ես առողջարար բառի իմաստը... իսկ մարզվելը ու նորմալ սնվելը իրար հակասող բաներ չեն... մեծ հաջողությամբ մարզված մկաններ ունեցող մարդն էլ կարա մարսողության հիվանդություններ ստանա...




> Նենց որ - Կոլա խմելը ու իբրև թե վնասակար ուտելիքները ոչ միայն նորմալա, այլև համեղ, իսկ նորմալ բալանսավորված ռացիոնի կազմում /կանաչի, մրգեր, բանջարեղեն, միս և այլն/ - նույնիսկ առողջարար:


 Միակ "առողջարար" սնունդը դա էն ա, ինչ նախատեսել ա բնությունը, էն ինչ կա բնության մեջ, էն ինչ բնական ա... ցանկացած ոչ բնական բան վնասակար ա
Ուղղակի դու չես կարա հասկանաս, ինչ ա նշանակում բնական բաներ ուտել ու դրանից հաճույք ստանալ, բայց հավատա, որ բնական բաները շատ ավելի համով են, քան արհեստականները, կամ էլ արհեստականորեն իրար խառնած, համերը ուժեղացրած ու կոնցենտրացրած ուտելիքները։ Դու տիպիկ նեկայացուցիչ ես էն սերնդի, որ աչքը բացվել ա, կոլա ու գամբուեգեր ա տեսել ու չտեսի նման վրա ա տվել, առանց երկար մտածելու... հիմա էլ արդեն սովորություն ա դառել։ 


Ուղղակի, նկատելու համար. եւրոպացիները, մանավանդ հարուստ խավը, բնիկները ու արիստոկրատիան, ֆաստ ֆուդը համարում են բոմժի ուտելիք... տունտեղ, տեր չունեցող մարդու ուտելիք, որ սկի լայաղ չի անում տանը ճաշ եփի, որտև մենակ ա ապրում ու կարա յոլա գնա գամբուրգերով... Ցանկացած նորմալ ռեստորանում գները շատ թանկ են։
Իսկ տանը ճաշ եփելը համարվում ա հարուստի բան, մարդիկ խոհարար են պահում հատուկ ու ամեն զիբիլ չեն լցնում մեջները։ 
Մեկ էլ ֆաստ ֆուդը բնորոշ ա խառը–խուռը տարբեր տեղերից ազգերով լցված երկրներին։ Բոլոր կայացած ու մշակույթ ունեցող ազգերը ունեն իրենց խոհանոցները։

----------

Boboloz (05.03.2010), ministr (05.03.2010), One_Way_Ticket (05.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (05.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Դու էլ երևի բժշկական գիտությունների դոկտոր–պրոֆեսոր ես


Չէ, ես ուղղակի ծանոթ եմ սպառողի իրավունքների հետ կապված օրենքներին, ու գիտեմ ինչա լինում թունավոր սնունդ վածառող ընկերությունների հետ: Կրկնեմ, նման ընկերություններին առաջինը վարի են տալիս մրցակիցները:




> Մարդը նրա համար ա մարդ, որ ուղեղ ունի /ճիշտ ա, մարդ կա չունի.../ ու հասկանում ա, որ ամեն ինչ չի, որ համով ա, պետք ա լցնի փորը...


Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես համագործակցում եմ մարմնիս հետ, ոչ թե պատերազմում, ու աշխատում եմ բավարարել նրա ցանկությունները: Իմ մոտ ուղեղը համագործակցումա մնացած մարմնի հետ: Եթե մարմինս ուզումա կոլա, ես իրան տալիս եմ կոլա, ուզումա համբուրգեր - տալիս եմ համբուրգեր: Ինքը շնորհակալա, ու փոխարենը տալիսա առողջություն ու դիմանումա երբեմն շատ լարված ֆիզիկական դիսցիպլինաներին:




> մեծ հաջողությամբ մարզված մկաններ ունեցող մարդն էլ կարա մարսողության հիվանդություններ ստանա...


Վերջին անգամ մարսողական պրոբլեմներ ունեցել եմ բանակում, որտեղ ոչ համբուրգեր եմ կերել, ոչ կոլա խմել:




> էն ինչ կա բնության մեջ, էն ինչ բնական ա...


Հաշվեմ ինչքան թունավոր բան կա մայր բնության մեջ?




> Դու տիպիկ նեկայացուցիչ ես էն սերնդի, որ աչքը բացվել ա, կոլա ու գամբուեգեր ա տեսել ու չտեսի նման վրա ա տվել, առանց երկար մտածելու...


Ես տիպիկ ներկայացուցիչ եմ սերնդի, որ անումա էն, ինչ դուրա գալիս - անկախ ուրիշների կարծիքից և արտաքին ծրագրավորումից: Ինձ դուրա գալիս ունենալ առողջ մարմին, ու ինձ դուրա գալիս կատարել այդ մարմնի ցանկությունները: Իհարկե, շատերին դա դուր չի գա: Նույնիսկ կոլա խմելս արդեն շատերին դուր չի գալիս:




> ֆաստ ֆուդը համարում են բոմժի ուտելիք...


Ես շատ հաջողակ ֆիրմա գիտեմ, որի դիրեկտորատը բիզնես լանչերը անումա մաքդոնալդսում: Ֆիրմայի մարքետոլոգը մեզ մարքետինգ էր տալիս անցած տարի:
Իհարկե, դիրեկտորատը կազմված է բոմժերից ու ցածր խավի ներկայացուցիչներից:




> Բոլոր կայացած ու մշակույթ ունեցող ազգերը ունեն իրենց խոհանոցները։


Ինչը չի խանգարում իրենց ունենալ նաև մաքդոնալդս, որը կա թե Հնդկաստանում /որտեղ կովի միս չեն օգտագործում/, թե Ճապոնիայում, թե Եվրոպայի յուրաքանչյուր երկրում:

Ու ի դեպ - մաքդոնալդսը աշխարհի համար շատ ավելի շատ բանա արել, քան իրեն չսիրողները: Աֆրիկայի սոված էրեխեքին կերակրելը վառ օրինակ: Գնա իրանց ասա վոր մաքդոնալդս չուտեն քանի որ թունավորա:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մարմինդ ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակված աղջկա հետ չպաշտպանված սեքս էլ կուզի: Եթե պատրաստվում ես բավարարել այդ ցանկությունը, շատ եմ խնդրում, պետք չէ  :Smile: 

Իսկ Մաքդոնալդսը աշխարհի համար ոչինչ էլ չի արել, սեփական PR-ի համար է արել:

----------


## Leo Negri

Ես էդքան սեքսին կարոտ չեմ յուրաքանչյուր անծանոթ հակառակ սեռի մարդու վրա քցվելու համար /պետք չէ դատել ուրիշների մարմնային պահանջների մասին սեփական ստանդարտներով/: 
Նույնը վերաբերվում է մարմնին - ինքը բավականաչափ հասունա ու դիսցիպլինացված, որ միայն ծանոթ ու շատ շատ մոտիկ մարդկանց հետ սեքս ուզի:

Իհարկե սեփական ՓիԱրի համարա արել: Հիմա էլա մեթոդիկ նման ակցիաներ անում: 
Բայց զարմանալիորեն եդ ՓիԱրից հետո սոված երեխաների թիվը գոնե մի քիչ քչացելա: Մի հատ հարց տամ - դու կյանքում սովից փորը ուռած երեխա կերակրած կաս, անկախ մոտիվներից?

----------


## ministr

Օգտակարությունից հասանք բարեգործությանը?

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ես էդքան սեքսին կարոտ չեմ յուրաքանչյուր անծանոթ հակառակ սեռի մարդու վրա քցվելու համար /պետք չէ դատել ուրիշների մարմնային պահանջների մասին սեփական ստանդարտներով/: 
> Նույնը վերաբերվում է մարմնին - ինքը բավականաչափ հասունա ու դիսցիպլինացված, որ միայն ծանոթ ու շատ շատ մոտիկ մարդկանց հետ սեքս ուզի:


ա) Ինչու՞ ես ծայրահեղության մեջ ընկնում: Պարզապես ուզելն ու կարոտ լինելը տարբեր բաներ են: Գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր երիտասարդ տղա (եթե շեղումներ չունի) կուզենար սեքսով զբաղվել գեղեցիկ աղջկա հետ, նույնիսկ անծանոթ: Դա բնազդաբար մեր մեջ նստած է` հնարավորինս շատ հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների բեղմնավորել, սեփական սերունդը տարածել: Էվոլյուցիան հենց այդպես է առաջ գնացել:
բ) Ծանոթ և շատ մոտիկ աղջիկը նույնպես կարող է վարակված լինել:
Հիմա ինչ, համաձայն չե՞ս, որ մարմնական ցանկությունները երբեմն անհրաժեշտ է զսպել:




> Իհարկե սեփական ՓիԱրի համարա արել: Հիմա էլա մեթոդիկ նման ակցիաներ անում: 
> Բայց զարմանալիորեն եդ ՓիԱրից հետո սոված երեխաների թիվը գոնե մի քիչ քչացելա: Մի հատ հարց տամ - դու կյանքում սովից փորը ուռած երեխա կերակրած կաս, անկախ մոտիվներից?


Շատ կներես, բայց հենց մեր փողերով է Մաքդոնալդսը այդ երեխաներին կերակրել (կարող ես կարդալ` մենք ենք կերակրել): Թեկուզ հիշենք Վիվասելլի համանման դեպքը, երբ որոշ մարդկանց բնակարաններ նվիրեց: Գործընկերուհիս այնքան էր հուզվել նման հոգատարությունից, որ ասում էր, որ ավելի ինտենսիվ է օգտվելու նրանց ծառայություններից, և ծանոթների շրջանում պրոպագանդա է անելու, որ Վիվասելլից օգտվեն:

----------


## Leo Negri

> ա) Ինչու՞ ես ծայրահեղության մեջ ընկնում: Պարզապես ուզելն ու կարոտ լինելը տարբեր բաներ են: Գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր երիտասարդ տղա (եթե շեղումներ չունի) կուզենար սեքսով զբաղվել գեղեցիկ աղջկա հետ, նույնիսկ անծանոթ: Դա բնազդաբար մեր մեջ նստած է` հնարավորինս շատ հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների բեղմնավորել, սեփական սերունդը տարածել: Էվոլյուցիան հենց այդպես է առաջ գնացել:
> բ) Ծանոթ և շատ մոտիկ աղջիկը նույնպես կարող է վարակված լինել:
> Հիմա ինչ, համաձայն չե՞ս, որ մարմնական ցանկությունները երբեմն անհրաժեշտ է զսպել:


1. Ծայրահեղության մեջ առաջինը դու ընկար, կոլայի մասին թեմայում բավականին տգեղ ու անհիմն ենթադրություններ անելով իմ անկողնային գործերի մասին: Անծանոթ մարդկանց անկողին քիթս մցնելը կոնկրետ իմ էթիկ ստանդարտներից դուրսա: 
Կենդանական բնազդը մի բանա, body intelligence կոչեցյալը - ուրիշ բան /ավելի ստույգ տեղեկությունների համար նեյրոսոմատիկ կոնտուրների մասին կարդա Թիմոթի Լիրի, Ռոբերտ Անտոն Ուիլսոն, Անտերո Ալի /ազնիվ լինելու համար ասեմ, որ վերջինս համբուրգերների ու կոլայի մեծ երկրպագու չի, բայց նույնիսկ նայա մարմնի ինտելեկտը վեր դնում ինչոր մեկի հորինած դիետիկ ռեժիմից/, ինչու չէ նաև Գուրջիև և Ուսպենսկի:
Քեզ կարողա զարմանալի թվա, բայց հարուստ և բազմազան սեռական կյանք վարելու ժամանակ գիրք կարդալով երեկո անցկացնելը, կամ եթե խոսանք մարմնի պահանջներից, աշթանգա վինյասա յոգայի ասանաներով /վերջինս մարմինը շատ շատ լավա մաքրում բոլոր իրական և պարանոյայի արդյունք հանդիսացող թույներից/ երեկոն լցնելը երբեմն սեքսով զբաղվելուց կարա ավելի հրապուրիչ լինի - կախված տրամադրությունից, իմհո:
2. Ես չգիտեմ քո դեպքում ոնցա, բայց բավարարեմ հետաքրքրությունդ - ինձ ծանոթ ու շատ մոտիկ աղջիկները մեջ ՁԻԱՀ-ով վարակված մարդիկ բարեբախտաբար չկան:
3. Չէ, համաձայն չեմ - մի բանա ցանկությունը ճնշել, ինչը կբերի լիքը կոմպլեքսների, լրիվ ուրիշ բանա սովորացնել մարմնին ճիշտ ցանկություններ ունենալ ու ավելի ուշադիր լսել մարմնի իրական ցանկություններին: Կրկնեմ, իմ մարմինը հաճախ բաներա ցանկանում, ինչից ուրիշների մարմինները հաճախ սարսափւմ են - օրինակ պահի տակ մինչև խազ քոքել ցնցուղի սառը ջուրը, կամ ասենք մի քանի հատ համբուրգեր կոլայով հուփ տալ, կամ նույն աշթանգա վինյասայի տակ մի յոթ տակ քրտնել: Եթե ուզենա սեքսով զբաղվի - ոչ մի պրոբլեմ նույնպես - durex-ը վկա:




> Շատ կներես, բայց հենց մեր փողերով է Մաքդոնալդսը այդ երեխաներին կերակրել (կարող ես կարդալ` մենք ենք կերակրել): Թեկուզ հիշենք Վիվասելլի համանման դեպքը, երբ որոշ մարդկանց բնակարաններ նվիրեց: Գործընկերուհիս այնքան էր հուզվել նման հոգատարությունից, որ ասում էր, որ ավելի ինտենսիվ է օգտվելու նրանց ծառայություններից, և ծանոթների շրջանում պրոպագանդա է անելու, որ Վիվասելլից օգտվեն:


Կարևորը կերակրելա /պարզա որ մեր փողերով - անձամբ ես միշտ համբուրգերի մանրը թողում եմ հատուկ դրա համար նախատեսված տուփի մեջ - դա շատ քիչա, բայց կուտակային գոնե մի երեխա էլ կուշտ մի օր ապրի - էլի լավա/: Իրա չկերակրելու դեպքում կարողա մեկ ուրիշը կերակրեր, իսկ կարողա էրեխեքը մի երկու շաբաթ հացի էրես չտենաին մինչև հերթական զիբիլանոցում մի բան փորփրեին: Նույն մաքդոնալդսը ի դեպ հիվանդանոցների կողքերը տներա բացում, որտեղ հիվանդանոցում պարկած երեխաների մայրերը կարող են անվճար մնալ: Մեծ քաղաքում - իրոք շատ բարի արարք:
Մի բանա տուն բնակարան տալ շահումի տեսքով, մի բանա շաբաթներով նորմալ հացի էրես չտեսած էրեխու համբուրգեր տալ: Ես վստահ եմ, երեխաները շնորհակալ են թե թունավոր համբուրգերների, թե մաքդոնալդսի ծաղրածուի բերած ուրախության համար; չէ որ իրանց կյանքում շատ շատ քիչ ուրախությունա լինում:

Վերադառնալով թեմային - ես վստահում եմ իմ մարմնին: Եթե ինքը կոլայի ու համբուրգերների թույներին դեմ չի /ի դեպ, որոշ կերակուրներիդ դեմա, չի ուզում - ես դրանք չեմ ուտում/- ես էլ դեմ չեմ: Հլը որ չեմ մեռել, ատամներս նորմալա, ստամոքսը բանակից հետո տեսքիա եկել - էլի լավա:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Օգտակարությունից հասանք բարեգործությանը?


Ինչու ոչ? Էլի օգուտա - թե աշխարհին, թե կիսասովամահ էղած էրեխեքի առողջությանը, որոնք շատ հավեսով ուտում են երնքից ընկած համբուրգերները, վրից կոլա խմում - ու զարմանալիորեն էլի են ուզում: Ով գիտի միջի թույննա դուրները գալիս:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչու ոչ? Էլի օգուտա - թե աշխարհին, թե կիսասովամահ էղած էրեխեքի առողջությանը, որոնք շատ հավեսով ուտում են երնքից ընկած համբուրգերները, վրից կոլա խմում - ու զարմանալիորեն էլի են ուզում: *Ով գիտի միջի թույննա դուրները գալիս:*


Համովաա համով  :Clapping:

----------


## Sophie

Ես այդքան էլ չեմ հավատում, որ Կոկա կոլան ավելի վնասկար է քան մյուս գազավորված ըմպելիքները: Գազավորված բոլոր հյութերն էլ վնասկար են, հատկապես շատ օգտագործելու դեպքում: Մի քիչ  անտրմաբանակն է արտադրողի համար արտադրել առավել հայտնի ապրանանիշը, որը վաճառվում է այդպես մեծաքանակ շատ ավելի անորակ, քան շուկայում մյուս մրցակից հյութերը: Առավել վնասկարությունը ըստ երևույթին գուցե նրա մեջ պարունակող կախվածւթյուն առաջացնող նյութերն են, որոնք ստիում են խմողին անընդհատ կարոտել ու գնել հենց կոլա այլ ոչ օրինակ ֆանտա կամ ֆետի: 
Մի խոսքով չգիտեմ, բայց ինձ անընդհատ մի բան է ջղայնացնում ՝ վերջին տարիների շատ տարածված գովազդները  « միասին համով է» : Ու այդ միասին ներկայացված նկարում ասենք դրված է շաուրմայի մի մեծ բրդուճ ու Կոլա: Ամբողջ հարցն այն է, որ դրանք միասին ոչ միայն համով են այլ սարսափելի վտանգավոր են, օրգանիզմի համար բացարձակ աթույլատրելի համակցություն է դա :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Առավել վնասկարությունը ըստ երևույթին գուցե նրա մեջ պարունակող կախվածւթյուն առաջացնող նյութերն են, որոնք ստիում են խմողին անընդհատ կարոտել ու գնել հենց կոլա այլ ոչ օրինակ ֆանտա կամ ֆետի:


Ժող, լավ էլի, ինչ կախվածության մասին ա խոսքը, Կոկա Կոլան հո կոկային կամ հերոին չի՞, որ կայֆի համար խմես, հետո էլի ուզենաս խմել.... Ես Կոկա Կոլա հաճախ եմ խմում, բայց համը չեմ «կարոտում», խմում եմ, որովհետև ինձ հենց Կոլայի համն ա դուր գալիս, այլ ոչ թե Ֆանտայինը, Ֆետիինը, կամ էլ Սպրայթինը:

----------

Enigmatic (17.03.2010), Leo Negri (17.03.2010), Նարե (17.03.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> Ժող, լավ էլի, ինչ կախվածության մասին ա խոսքը, Կոկա Կոլան հո կոկային կամ հերոին չի՞, որ կայֆի համար խմես, հետո էլի ուզենաս խմել.... Ես Կոկա Կոլա հաճախ եմ խմում, բայց համը չեմ «կարոտում», խմում եմ, որովհետև ինձ հենց Կոլայի համն ա դուր գալիս, այլ ոչ թե Ֆանտայինը, Ֆետիինը, կամ էլ Սպրայթինը:


Բայց ով ասաց որ միայն կոկաինն ու հերոինն են կախվածություն առաջացնում?: Սուրճը նույնպես ի դեպ կարող է կախվածություն առաջացնել: 
Ես իհարկե Կոկա կոլայի համար դա չեմ պնդում պարզապես ասում եմ, դա որպես պատճառներից մեկը որը և կարող է լինել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բայց ով ասաց որ միայն կոկաինն ու հերոինն են կախվածություն առաջացնում?: Սուրճը նույնպես ի դեպ կարող է կախվածություն առաջացնել: 
> Ես իհարկե Կոկա կոլայի համար դա չեմ պնդում պարզապես ասում եմ, դա որպես պատճառներից մեկը որը և կարող է լինել:


Իսկ եթե երկար ժամանակ Կոկա-Կոլա չես խմում, կարո՞ղ ա առավոտները արթնանում ես ու առաջին միտքդ լինում է «վաաա՜խ, մի հատ կոլա չլինե՞ր, խմեի...»:  :Jpit: 

Կոլա որ երկար ժամանակ չես խմում, լոմկա՞ ես լինում  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (17.03.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Իսկ եթե երկար ժամանակ Կոկա-Կոլա չես խմում, կարո՞ղ ա առավոտները արթնանում ես ու առաջին միտքդ լինում է «վաաա՜խ, մի հատ կոլա չլինե՞ր, խմեի...»: 
> 
> Կոլա որ երկար ժամանակ չես խմում, լոմկա՞ ես լինում


լոմկան չգիտեմ,բայց մեկ մեկ իրոք քաշումա կախվածության նման,երբ օրինակ պարապմունքներից սպորտային տուն եմ գալիս մեջս մեծ ցանկությունա առաջանում խմելու,ինչ գիտենք,մեկ էկ տեսար հատուկ ինգրիդիյենտ են ավելացնում, որ օրինակ նիկոտինի նման կախվածություն առաջացնի

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ժող, կարդում եմ մարդկանց մոտ ինչերից ա կախվածություն առաջանում, մտածում եմ, որ իմ հետ մի բան էն չի երևի, որ ոչ մի բանից կախվածություն չունեմ:  :Dntknw: 
Կոկա-կոլա առանձնապես չեմ սիրում ու գիտեմ, որ վնասակար ազդեցություն հաստատ ունի: Բայց դե մեկ-մեկ խմում եմ ու իմ մոտ ոչ մի կախվածություն էլ չի առաջանում:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Իսկ եթե երկար ժամանակ Կոկա-Կոլա չես խմում, կարո՞ղ ա առավոտները արթնանում ես ու առաջին միտքդ լինում է «վաաա՜խ, մի հատ կոլա չլինե՞ր, խմեի...»:


Էսօր առավոտ էդ միտքն էր... /_հայելու մեջ նայումա փտած ատամների_ն/ երևի պետքա թարգել կոլան... /_հազումա_/ վերջին շիշը խմեմ, նոր _/էլիա հազում, տեսնումա անձեռոցիկի վրա արյան հետքեր, զարմանումա/_

Ախր գլուխսելա պտտվում ու ցավում, սիրտսելա խառնում... ահավոր ստամոքսացավա!!! ՎԵՐՋ!!! ԹԱՐԳՈՒՄ ԵՄ!!!!

_/նստումա մութ սենյակում տաբուրետկային, կոլայի դատարկ շիշը օրորումա, պատրաստվումա ԱՀԱՎՈՐ ԼՈՄԿԱՅԻ/_

----------

VisTolog (17.03.2010), Ձայնալար (17.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.03.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> Իսկ եթե երկար ժամանակ Կոկա-Կոլա չես խմում, կարո՞ղ ա առավոտները արթնանում ես ու առաջին միտքդ լինում է «վաաա՜խ, մի հատ կոլա չլինե՞ր, խմեի...»: 
> 
> Կոլա որ երկար ժամանակ չես խմում,_ լոմկա_՞ ես լինում


  Ես Կոլա շատ հազվադեպ եմ խմում, այդ պատճառով էլ առավոտյան ինձ մոտ նման ցանկություն չի առաջանում: 
Իսկ լոմկա բառի իմաստը չհասկացա ու ընհանրապես չհասկացա ձեր հարցի հատուկ ուղղվածությունը ինձ:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Առաջ ավելի շատ էի խմում կոլա, հիմա քանակը պակասեցրել եմ, բայց անգամ այն ժամանակ, երբ շատ էի օգտագործում , ոչ մի վնաս չէր ունենում օրգանիզմիս վրա/ թու-թու-թու/:

Հ.Գ. Մեկա սիրում եմ :Love:

----------

Leo Negri (18.03.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ախ կոկա-կոլա,միայն անունը ինչքան բանա ասում,կոկա-կոլան սկզբից եղելա դեղ ու շատ օգտակար դեղ,բայց հիմա իսկական թույնա,առաջ պատրաստել են Կոլաի ու Կոկաի տերեվներից

Кола — важнейшее тонизирующее растение, применяемое для стимуляции мышечной энергии, возбуждения центральной нервной системы и сердечной деятельности. В свежих семенах колы содержится 50-60% воды, 10-12% целлюлозы, 18-25% крахмала, 1,5-2% дубильных веществ, 9% протеина, 2% жира, 0,6-2,5% кофеина, эфирное масло, следы теобромина и гликозида колатина. Совокупность кофеина, колатина и теобромина обусловливает их эффективность как временно возбуждающего натурального транквилизатора. Прописывается в виде жидкого или сухого экстракта и настойки. Шоколад с орехами и таблетки кола употребляются альпинистами, лыжниками, туристами-пешеходами как тонизирующее средство.

Президент Боливии Эво Моралес поддержал предложение крестьян департамента Кочабамба по запуску производства энергетического газированного напитка «Кока-Колья», чей состав аналогичен компонентам американского напитка, за исключением экстракта листьев коки. По замыслу властей новый напиток станет частью масштабного плана по индустриализации «культурного достояния и возобновляемого природного ресурса» Боливии.

Главным сторонником развития культуры коки в стране является сам боливийский лидер Эво Моралес. В марте прошлого года в Вене он попытался на собственном примере доказать безвредность коки, сжевав перед членами комиссии по наркотическим веществам ООН лист этого растения. А в ноябре Эво Моралес предложит парламенту Боливии законодательно увеличить размеры выделяемых под коку земельных участков с 12 тыс. гектаров до 20 тысяч, напоминает «Коммерсант».

----------


## nune'

*Իմ սիրելի ըմպելիքներից մեկնա,   էսօր էլ  եմ խմել ու չեմ պատրաստվում թարգել...
Իմ  կարծիքով բացի Կոկայից ուրիշ էլի վնասակար բաներ կան,  այնպես որ պետք չի կենտրոնանալ:Ճ*

----------


## dj chik

> *Իմ սիրելի ըմպելիքներից մեկնա,   էսօր էլ  եմ խմել ու չեմ պատրաստվում թարգել...
> Իմ  կարծիքով բացի Կոկայից ուրիշ էլի վնասակար բաներ կան,  այնպես որ պետք չի կենտրոնանալ:Ճ*


100տոկոս.. որ տենց նաենք ուրեմ պետքա տնից դուրս ընդհանրապես չգանք... չնայած էտէլա վնաս  :LOL:  

իմիջայլոց մի տեղ կարդացել էի որ կոլաի գույնի մեծ մասը ստանում են հատուկ միջատից որոնք կան Մեքսիկայում , Ադերբեջանում և ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ . իմ կարծիքով խոսքը որդան կարմիրի մասին է

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> 100տոկոս.. որ տենց նաենք ուրեմ պետքա տնից դուրս ընդհանրապես չգանք... չնայած էտէլա վնաս  
> 
> իմիջայլոց մի տեղ կարդացել էի որ կոլաի գույնի մեծ մասը ստանում են հատուկ միջատից որոնք կան Մեքսիկայում , Ադերբեջանում և ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ . իմ կարծիքով խոսքը որդան կարմիրի մասին է


այո կարմին անունով ներկն են ստանում միջատից  որդան կարմիրի մասին է,կարմինը պատկանում է թթուներին եւ բոլորովին անվնաս նյութ է

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ամենա վնասակար բանը դա կյանքն է,մեկ է բոլորս էլ մեռնելու էնք :Shok: ուրեմն եկեք ապրենք այնպես ինչպես մեզ դուր է գալիս,միայն դա չոտնահարի ուրիշի իրավունքներ,կյանքը այնքան կարճ է,որ պետք չի ծախսել ատելության,պատերազմի,միայն փող աշխատելու եւ ուտելիք ուտելու համար,եթե ձեզ դուր է գալիս կոկա-կոլան ապա անուշ լինի

----------


## Sophie

> այո կարմին անունով ներկն են ստանում միջատից  որդան կարմիրի մասին է,կարմինը պատկանում է թթուներին եւ բոլորովին անվնաս նյութ է


 Լուրջ է՞ք ասում: Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս, միթե՞ սննդային ներկ ստանալու ավելի հարմար տարբերակ չկա :Bad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Գուցե էստեղ էդ ինֆորմացիան արդեն հաղորդվել է, չկարդացի ամբողջը, ներող  :Smile: 
Ասածս ինչ ա: Ըստ վերջին ուսումնասիրությունների կոկա կոլայի օրական 400 գրամ քանակությունը պակասեցնում է սպերմատազոիդների քանակը և ազդում է դրանց որակի վրա:

----------

Ֆոտոն (05.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Լուրջ է՞ք ասում: Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս, միթե՞ սննդային ներկ ստանալու ավելի հարմար տարբերակ չկա


Այո շատ լուրջ եմ ասում,իհարկե կարող են սինթետիկ ստանալ,բայց շատ վնասակար է երկրորդական նյութերի շնորհիվ ու ծախսատար
հեսա մոլեկուլը 

PS.Ինչպես նաեւ հիմա Բոլիվիաում Կոկանել են ստանում բնական ճանապարհով Erythroxylum Novogranatense բույսից կոկա-կոլաի համար :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (11.05.2010)

----------


## Lord

Ջաաաաաաաաաաաաաան կարքին տրաքումա, են փոռցի մեջ պռոպկեն չէին փակել

----------


## dj chik

ավելի մանրամասն ----» լինկ

----------


## Rammstein

Մտածում եմ` ո՞նց ձեւակերպեմ, որ թեմայից դուրս չլինի… լավ, փորձեմ էսպես:

Պարզվում է Կոկա-Կոլան ամենավանասակար ազդեցությունն ունի VivaCell-MTS-ի բաժանորդների, իսկ ամենադրականը` Օրանժի բաժանորդների վրա: Պարզաբանեմ. էսօր տեսա ու ինձ բացեց…  :LOL:  ուրեմն էս հիմիկվա խաղարկությանը մասնակցելու համար խցանի տակի թիվը պետք է ուղարկել 1021 համարին: Իսկ մեկ SMS-ի արժեքն է` VivaCell-MTS-ից` 25 դրամ, Beeline-ից` 20 դրամ, Orange-ից` 15 դրամ:  :Smile:  :Lol2: 

Նշում. Կոկա-Կոլայի քիմիական ազդեցությունը կախված չէ Ձեր բջջային օպերատորից:

----------

Ariadna (20.09.2010), Kita (11.05.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.05.2010), Ձայնալար (11.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (20.09.2010), Շինարար (11.05.2010)

----------


## ministr

Չնայած Կոլայի մասին չեմ գրելու, բայց էլի նույն անհայտ բաղադրության ընպելիքների մասինա խոսքը: Ուրեմն այսօր գնել էի "Квас Очаковский" ռուսական կվաս մեծ շշով: Համը լավն էր, ուղղակի քաղցրությունը քիչ թվաց: Ասեցի մի քիչ շաքարավազ ավելացնեմ շշի մեջ... ու պահոոո... կվասը փրփրեց, ու սկսեց անվերջ թափվել շշից.. Դրեցի մի տեղ որ ինքն իրան հանդարտվի հետո թափեմ  :Smile: 
Մի պահ պատկերացրի, որ հանկարծ մեկը որոշեր կվաս խմելուց հետո ասենք շաքար ուտեր.. թե դրել ես արի տար: Իմ հասկանալով սա նորմալ երևույթ չի, շաքարավազի հետ ինչի պետքա նման ռեակցիա լինի? Բա մեջի քաղցրը ինչ նյութովա ստացված...?

----------


## erexa

Շատ վնասակար է երկար ժամանակ էլ մնում է օրգանիզմի մեջ խորհուրդ չէի տա խմել:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Չնայած Կոլայի մասին չեմ գրելու, բայց էլի նույն անհայտ բաղադրության ընպելիքների մասինա խոսքը: Ուրեմն այսօր գնել էի "Квас Очаковский" ռուսական կվաս մեծ շշով: Համը լավն էր, ուղղակի քաղցրությունը քիչ թվաց: Ասեցի մի քիչ շաքարավազ ավելացնեմ շշի մեջ... ու պահոոո... կվասը փրփրեց, ու սկսեց անվերջ թափվել շշից.. Դրեցի մի տեղ որ ինքն իրան հանդարտվի հետո թափեմ 
> Մի պահ պատկերացրի, որ հանկարծ մեկը որոշեր կվաս խմելուց հետո ասենք շաքար ուտեր.. թե դրել ես արի տար: Իմ հասկանալով սա նորմալ երևույթ չի, շաքարավազի հետ ինչի պետքա նման ռեակցիա լինի? Բա մեջի քաղցրը ինչ նյութովա ստացված...?


Կոնկրետ կվասը չգիտեմ, բայց սովորաբար գազավորված ըմպելիքների համար որպես քաղցրացուցիչ ասպարտամ են օգտագործում, ինչն էլ հենց օրգանիզմի համար վնասակար նյութերից մեկն է. 30-ից բարձր ջերմաստիճանում արդեն վնասակար է:

----------


## ministr

Ճիշտա, օրինակ Հայ-Կոլա, Ֆետի ու նման 200 դրամանոց լիմոնադների վրա նույնիսկ նշվածա: 
Վրացական Նատախտարի լիմոնադի ինչպես նաև Կոլայի ու համանման ընպելիքների վրա նշվածա շաքար, ենթադրաբար բարձր գինը պայմանավորվածա նաև շաքարի օգտագործմամբ: Բայց ովա իմանում թե մեջն ինչա...

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.09.2010), Meme (22.08.2011)

----------


## Joe

Ես 16 տարեկանից սկսեցի Կոկա-Կոլա սիրել, հիմա այդքան էլ չեմ օգտագործում, բայց չգիտեմ վնաս է այն թե ոչ:

----------

